# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  HSL:n bussiliikenteen kilpailutus 50/2020

## KriZuu

HSL:n hallituksen seuraavan kokouksen (17.12.2019) esityslistalla ehdotetaan uutta tarjouskilpailua käynnistettäväksi tammikuussa 2020. Kilpailutuksessa on yksi kohde, joka sisältää 122 auton liikenteen. Vuositasolla liikenteen laajuus on noin 11,5 miljoonaa linjakilometriä. Kohteen liikennöintisopimus alkaa elokuussa 2021 ja sen pituus on 7 vuotta. Siihen sisältyy mahdollisuus enintään 3 vuoden optioon.

Kilpailutuksen voittaja velvoitetaan vuokraamaan sopimuskauden ajaksi Itä-Vantaalle rakennettava uusi Ojangon bussivarikko, jonka omistaa Vantaan kaupungin Kiinteistö Oy Kehäsuora.

*Kohde 262, linjat*

92 Itäkeskus - Myllypuro
92N Rautatientori - Kontula
94 Itäkeskus - Kontulankaari
94A Kotikonnuntie - Kivikko - Kotikonnuntie
94N Rautatientori - Kontulankaari
94V Kontula - Kontulankaari
95 Itäkeskus - Keinutie
95N Rautatientori - Länsimäki - Mellunmäki
97 Itäkeskus - Mellunmäki
97N Rautatientori - Kontula
97V Itäkeskus - Mellunmäki
98 Itäkeskus - Rastila
518 Ilmala - Kuninkaanmäki
570 Mellunmäki - Tikkurila - Lentoasema
587 Mellunmäki - Vierumäki
619 Tikkurila - Simonsilta
624 Tikkurila - Ilola - Päiväkumpu
624N Tikkurila - Kylmäoja
631 Tikkurila - Kulomäki
711 Hakaniemi - Tikkurila
717 Rautatientori - Hakunila - Tikkurila
717N Rautatientori - Jakomäki - Nissas
718 Rautatientori - Nissas
718A Rautatientori - Sotunki
721 Hakaniemi - Koivukylän asema
721N Rautatientori - Koivukylän asema
724 Tikkurila - Päiväkumpu
731 Hakaniemi - Korso - Kulomäki
731N Rautatientori - Kulomäki
734 Jokivarsi - Korso
735 Tikkurila - Mikkola
736 Tikkurila - Sotunki - Nikinmäki - Korso
736B Nikinmäki - Korso
737 Pohjois-Nikinmäki - Korso
737K Pohjois-Nikinmäki - Korso
739 Rautatientori - Nikinmäki - Korso

*Kalusto*

37 kpl A1 (vähintään 31-paikkainen, matalalattia)
40 kpl A2 (vähintään 39-paikkainen, matalalattia)
29 kpl C (vähintään 47-paikkainen teli, matalalattia)
16 kpl D (vähintään 45-paikkainen nivellinja-auto, matalalattia)

*Kaikki A1- ja D-luokan autot (53 kpl) on oltava sähkökäyttöisiä.* Nivelautoja käytetään uudella runkolinjalla 570.

Kilpailutus ratkaistaan huhtikuussa 2020.

http://hsl01.oncloudos.com/cgi/DREQU...m&id=2019602-3

----------


## Makke93

Mikäköhän idea on pistää tuollainen määrä liikennettä yhteen kohteeseen? Kai HSL voi velvoittaa vuokraamaan tilaa Ojangosta useammassakin kohteessa ja voihan yhdellä varikolla tomia useampi liikennöitsijä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Samalla on otettu optiot käyttöön linjoilla 14, 17, 18, 24, 31-35, 37, 39, 40-43 ja 237 elokuuhun 2021 saakka, linjoilla 79-89 elokuuhun 2022 saakka ja linjalla 23 elokuuhun 2023 saakka.

----------


## huusmik

Tämän kohteen koon toivoisin olevan (harvinaisen) pahaa unta, sillä muilla liikennöitsijöillä kuin Nobinalla en usko olevan intressiä tarjota tähän.

----------


## Prompter

> Tämän kohteen koon toivoisin olevan (harvinaisen) pahaa unta, sillä muilla liikennöitsijöillä kuin Nobinalla en usko olevan intressiä tarjota tähän.


Itse ajattelen asian päinvastoin, nyt kohteen suuruus voisi kiinnostaa tälle alueelle jopa täysin uusia toimijoita. Ja miksei muka HelBiä tai PL:ää tämä voisi kiinnostaa? Varikkokin tulee ns. "kaupan päälle"

----------


## JT

> Mikäköhän idea on pistää tuollainen määrä liikennettä yhteen kohteeseen? Kai HSL voi velvoittaa vuokraamaan tilaa Ojangosta useammassakin kohteessa ja voihan yhdellä varikolla tomia useampi liikennöitsijä.


Varmaan HSL:n yhtenä tavoitteena on saada houkuteltua uusia (ulkomaisia) toimijoita mukaan tarjouskilpailuun. Viime ajat ja vuodet ovat johtaneet yhden suuren toimijan (Transdev) alasajoon ja HelB:n tilanne on suuri kysymysmerkki - varsinkin, kun jättivät puolustamatta omaa liikennettään viime kierroksella.





> Tämän kohteen koon toivoisin olevan (harvinaisen) pahaa unta, sillä muilla liikennöitsijöillä kuin Nobinalla en usko olevan intressiä tarjota tähän.


Tässä kilpailussa pelissä on melkein pelkkää Nobinan liikennöimää linjastoa, että esimerkiksi PL:n voittaessa sillä olisi mahdollista hotkaista niin iso pala koko HSL-bussiliikenteen markkinaosuudesta, että se nousisi kertaheitolla markkinajohtajaksi eli suurimmaksi liikennöitsijäksi.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Varmaan HSL:n yhtenä tavoitteena on saada houkuteltua uusia (ulkomaisia) toimijoita mukaan tarjouskilpailuun. Viime ajat ja vuodet ovat johtaneet yhden suuren toimijan (Transdev) alasajoon ja HelB:n tilanne on suuri kysymysmerkki - varsinkin, kun jättivät puolustamatta omaa liikennettään viime kierroksella.


Hyvinä esimerkkeinä mm. Arriva ja Keolis, joilla on kummallakin toimintaa Ruotsissa. Ne olis kyl ihan tervetulleita tännekin.

Tällöin myös Transdeville saatais tavallaan seuraaja, ja Nobina ei jäis HSL-alueen ainoaksi liikennöitsijäksi jolla on ulkomaalainen nimi (ja on muutenkin ulkomaalainen firma).

----------


## vristo

Arrivahan "on jo Suomessa". Sen emoyhtiö, DB, ajaa meillä rahtia nimellä DB Schenker. Se voisi ottaa Transdeviltä tyhjäksi jäävään paikan yhtenä HSL-operaattorina.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Tässä kilpailussa pelissä on melkein pelkkää Nobinan liikennöimää linjastoa, että esimerkiksi PL:n voittaessa sillä olisi mahdollista hotkaista niin iso pala koko HSL-bussiliikenteen markkinaosuudesta, että se nousisi kertaheitolla markkinajohtajaksi eli suurimmaksi liikennöitsijäksi.


Pohjolan Liikenne saattaa hyvinkin olla kiinnostunut tästä kyseisestä kohteesta. Varsinkin, kun kohteessa vaaditaan niin paljon sähköbusseja, ja niitähän PL just haluaa enemmän. Voi hyvinkin olla, että PL on alkanut panostamaan yhä vahvempaan asemaan HSL-alueella, kun heidän Pikavuoroaika on ohi.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:34 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:21 ----------




> Se voisi ottaa Transdeviltä tyhjäksi jäävään paikan yhtenä HSL-operaattorina.


Aivan. Samalla se toisi varmasti HSL-alueelle paljon uutta, mielenkiintoista kalustoa. Ymmärtääkseni Arriva on firmana melko suuri ja sillä on toimintaa hyvin monessa Euroopan maassa. Oishan se ihan hyvä jos heitä kiinnostais myös Suomen markkinat. Arrivan logo on kans oikein tyylikäs.  :Smile:

----------


## tohpeeri

Valitettavan pieni istumapaikkamäärä riittäisi nivelbusseille. Onneksi sentään enemmän kuin Tukholman kaupunkiliikenteessä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Arrivahan "on jo Suomessa". Sen emoyhtiö, DB, ajaa meillä rahtia nimellä DB Schenker.


Arrivan ja DB:n kytkös on kuitenkin purkautumassa. DB yritti myydä Arrivaa tänä vuonna, mutta päättikin ettei myy sitä suoraan, vaan valmistelee nyt Arrivan listaamista pörssiin.

----------


## PepeB

Hienoa, että tarjouskilpailussa vaaditaan vihdoin niveliä, eikä jätetä tarjoajien varaan.

----------


## APH

Tällaisilla jättipaketeilla ammutaan kyllä vähän pienempien liikennöitsijöiden jalkoihin. Onko esimerkiksi Tammelundin Liikenteellä rahkeita tarjota tähän mitään, vaikka osa linjoista voisi hyvin sopia sille muuten?

----------


## 339-DF

> Mikäköhän idea on pistää tuollainen määrä liikennettä yhteen kohteeseen? Kai HSL voi velvoittaa vuokraamaan tilaa Ojangosta useammassakin kohteessa ja voihan yhdellä varikolla tomia useampi liikennöitsijä.


Aivan erinomaista. Höselillä on ollut tapana kilpailuttaa sellaisia pikkuruisia muutaman dösän paketteja, joka sitoo kädet vuosikausiksi. Äkillisiin muutostarpeisiin vastaaminen on hankalaa ja/tai kallista, kun liikennöitsijälle on luvattu tietyt volyymit ja tietyt reitit. Vihdoin nähdään kunnon paketti, jossa pitäisi saada jo suuruuden tuomia säästöjäkin, ja ennen kaikkea joustovaraa löytyy.

----------


## Melamies

> Aivan erinomaista. Höselillä on ollut tapana kilpailuttaa sellaisia pikkuruisia muutaman dösän paketteja, joka sitoo kädet vuosikausiksi. Äkillisiin muutostarpeisiin vastaaminen on hankalaa ja/tai kallista, kun liikennöitsijälle on luvattu tietyt volyymit ja tietyt reitit. Vihdoin nähdään kunnon paketti, jossa pitäisi saada jo suuruuden tuomia säästöjäkin, ja ennen kaikkea joustovaraa löytyy.


Ainahan on käsittääkseni HSL-sopimuksissa volyymit ja reitit luvattu tiettyjä etukäteen tiedossa olleita poikkeuksia lukuun ottamatta. Mikä tässä tuo joustovaraa, eikö ajamattomien lähtöjen yleisin syy ole sairauspoissaoloista johtuva kuljettajapula? Yhtä hyvin voisi ajatella suuren sopimuspotin moninkertaistavan ongelmat.

----------


## hylje

Isommissa paketissa käytännössä ostetaan tuottajalta kuljetuskapasiteettia jota voi melko joustavasti siirrellä linjoilta toiselle sopimuksen sisällä. Tai kapasiteetin määrää voi joissain rajoissa myös kasvattaa tai pienentää, sadan auton sopimukseen mahtuu joustovaraa muutamalle autolle helpommin kuin muutaman auton sopimukseen.

Liikennöintisopimuksia säädetään silloin tällöin muutenkin kesken kautta koska linjastouudistukset eivät aina osu yhteen sopimuskausien kanssa, mutta pienissä paketeissa pitää keksiä luovia ratkaisuja jos vaikka kilpailutettuja linjoja lyhennetään tai pidennetään merkittävästi.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tällaisilla jättipaketeilla ammutaan kyllä vähän pienempien liikennöitsijöiden jalkoihin. Onko esimerkiksi Tammelundin Liikenteellä rahkeita tarjota tähän mitään, vaikka osa linjoista voisi hyvin sopia sille muuten?


Hyvä pointti mielestäni. Eräässä vaiheessa pienet toimijat turvautuivat ratkaisuun, jossa he ryhtyivät isompien liikenteenharjoittajien alihankkijoiksi. Turun suunnalla etenkin taas pienet lähtevät "kimpassa" kokoamaan tarjousyhteenliittymiä. En osaa sanoa, olisiko näistä periaatteista ratkaisuksi Tammelundille tai Åbergille tätä kierrosta ajatellen. Arvelisin, että näin ison paketin julkaiseminen on enemmän tai vähemmän kertaluonteinen ratkaisu, ja tähän päätymiseen on ollut varmasti erittäin hyvä syy. Viittaan esimerkiksi JT:n ja Prompterin puheenvuoroihin.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Näkisin, että tämä lause selittää jo aika pitkälle kohteen suurta kokoa: Kilpailutuksen voittaja velvoitetaan vuokraamaan sopimuskauden ajaksi Itä-Vantaalle rakennettava uusi Ojangon bussivarikko, jonka omistaa Vantaan kaupungin Kiinteistö Oy Kehäsuora. Kukaan liikennöitsijä ei varmaan suostuisi tuohon, jos ajettavan liikenteen määrä voisi jäädä pieneksi.

----------


## Melamies

> Näkisin, että tämä lause selittää jo aika pitkälle kohteen suurta kokoa: Kilpailutuksen voittaja velvoitetaan vuokraamaan sopimuskauden ajaksi Itä-Vantaalle rakennettava uusi Ojangon bussivarikko, jonka omistaa Vantaan kaupungin Kiinteistö Oy Kehäsuora. Kukaan liikennöitsijä ei varmaan suostuisi tuohon, jos ajettavan liikenteen määrä voisi jäädä pieneksi.


Onko tämä uusi varikko siis suunniteltu niin typerästi, että sillä voi olla vain yksi käyttäjä kerrallaan?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Onko tämä uusi varikko siis suunniteltu niin typerästi, että sillä voi olla vain yksi käyttäjä kerrallaan?


Niin olen koko ajan ymmärtänyt ja aiemmin asiasta kirjoittanut Uusia varikkoratkaisuja -ketjussa pohjaten tiedot varikkoon liittyviin asiakirjoihin. Mikäli kertomani ei pidä paikkansa, korjatkoon viisaammat. Samassa ketjussa on muuten ollut pohdintoja Ojangosta, jotka osuivat varsin lähelle tämän kilpailutuksen ja sen vuokrausvaatimuksen kanssa.

----------


## Ivecomies

Tekeekö muuten Mersu, MAN ja Solaris yhtään sähkönivelbusseja? ite tiedän vaan että niitä tekee Volvo sekä kiinalainen BYD (jonka sähkönivelbussi on ainakin Ruotsissa menestynyt).

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:14 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:12 ----------

https://www.omnibuss.se/forum/index.php?topic=73147.0 Sopiskohan tällainen bussi myös HSL-alueelle? ainakin omasta mielestä toi on oikein komee.  :Smile:

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tekeekö muuten Mersu, MAN ja Solaris yhtään sähkönivelbusseja? ite tiedän vaan että niitä tekee Volvo sekä kiinalainen BYD (jonka sähkönivelbussi on ainakin Ruotsissa menestynyt).


Kysymyksesi oli sen verran mielenkiintoinen, että päätin päivittää omia käsityksiäni googlen avulla.

Täyssähköbussi nivelrakenteisena jo markkinoilla: Solaris, VDL, Volvo, VanHool, Hess, BYD, Irizar, ehkä muitakin. "Coming soon" eli ei vielä sarjatuotannossa: MB eCitaro G. Ilmeisesti nivel on odotettavissa MANiltakin? Ja ennen pitkää Scanialta myös? Yutongilla on ainakin joillekin markkinoille soveltuva tämän kategorian bussi (E18), mutta onko eurooppalaisille?

----------


## Ivecomies

Ite voisin sanoa tässä vaiheessa että jo HSL-alueella olevista liikennöitsijöistä kannatan Pohjolan Liikennettä tai Helbiä kohteen voittajaksi. Muussa tapauksessa sitten joku uusi (mahdollisesti ulkomaalainen) toimija.

----------


## VolvoBussi91

Nyt kun mietin, niin nuo vaatimuksethan voisi täyttää pelkillä Volvoilla 

A1: Volvo 7900E
A2: Volvo B8RLE 8900LE 4x2
C: Volvo B8RLE 8900LE 6x2
D: Volvo 7900AE

----------


## Ivecomies

> Nyt kun mietin, niin nuo vaatimuksethan voisi täyttää pelkillä Volvoilla 
> 
> A1: Volvo 7900E
> A2: Volvo B8RLE 8900LE 4x2
> C: Volvo B8RLE 8900LE 6x2
> D: Volvo 7900AE


Aivan. Samoin vois myös tehdä pelkillä Scania Citywideillä, kun mä uskon että uudesta Citywidestä on siihen mennessä tullut saataville sähkönivelversio ja kaikki muutkin versiot, mitä kohteessa vaaditaan. Jos Mersun Citaro-nivelestä on pian sähköversio saatavilla, niin nuo vaatimukset vois myös täyttää niin että kaikki muut olisivat MB Citaroita ja telit oisivat Setroja. Kaikkihan on aina mahdollista!  :Smile: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:07 ----------

Kattelin äsken myös VanHoolin sähkönivelbussia, ja täytyy kyllä sanoa että linja-autoksi aika mielenkiintoisen näköinen. Tulee vähän mieleen raitiovaunut etenkin raitiovaunumaisen keulan ja tuulilasinpyyhkimen sekä takaikkunan, joka on raitiovaunumaisen iso kooltaan. Ne olis todellakin jotain vähän erilaista kalustoa, jotka erottuisivat joukosta selkeästi. Ne ainakin herättäis paljon huomiota. Siitä en tiedä kelpaako ne HSL-alueelle, mut ne ainakin erottuis melko selvästi muusta kalustosta jos niitä hommattais nivelkalustoksi. En oo myöskään varma kuuluuko Van Hoolin Suomen maahantuontiohjelmaan muita malleja kuin Astromega, mut ainakin Ruotsiin ne kelpaa.

----------


## Melamies

> Ite voisin sanoa tässä vaiheessa että jo HSL-alueella olevista liikennöitsijöistä kannatan Pohjolan Liikennettä tai Helbiä kohteen voittajaksi. Muussa tapauksessa sitten joku uusi (mahdollisesti ulkomaalainen) toimija.


Koska kyseessä on yhteiskunnan järjestämä EU-vaatimusten mukainen tarjouskilpailu, toivon vilpittömästi parhaan tarjouksen tekevän tahon voittavan. Nähtäväksi jää valittaako joku varikkokoplauksesta ennen tai jälkeen.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Kattelin äsken myös VanHoolin sähkönivelbussia, ja täytyy kyllä sanoa että linja-autoksi aika mielenkiintoisen näköinen. Tulee vähän mieleen raitiovaunut etenkin raitiovaunumaisen keulan ja tuulilasinpyyhkimen sekä takaikkunan, joka on raitiovaunumaisen iso kooltaan. Ne olis todellakin jotain vähän erilaista kalustoa, jotka erottuisivat joukosta selkeästi. Ne ainakin herättäis paljon huomiota. Siitä en tiedä kelpaako ne HSL-alueelle, mut ne ainakin erottuis melko selvästi muusta kalustosta jos niitä hommattais nivelkalustoksi. En oo myöskään varma kuuluuko Van Hoolin Suomen maahantuontiohjelmaan muita malleja kuin Astromega, mut ainakin Ruotsiin ne kelpaa.


Linkki laiskoille: https://www.vanhool.be/en/public-tra.../exquicity-brt

----------


## Gulf

> Koska kyseessä on yhteiskunnan järjestämä EU-vaatimusten mukainen tarjouskilpailu, toivon vilpittömästi parhaan tarjouksen tekevän tahon voittavan. Nähtäväksi jää valittaako joku varikkokoplauksesta ennen tai jälkeen.


Voisin jo nyt vannoa, että varmasti tästä riidellään markkinaoikeudessa kun se on ollut muotia viime vuosina.

----------


## Minä vain

> Aivan erinomaista. Höselillä on ollut tapana kilpailuttaa sellaisia pikkuruisia muutaman dösän paketteja, joka sitoo kädet vuosikausiksi. Äkillisiin muutostarpeisiin vastaaminen on hankalaa ja/tai kallista, kun liikennöitsijälle on luvattu tietyt volyymit ja tietyt reitit. Vihdoin nähdään kunnon paketti, jossa pitäisi saada jo suuruuden tuomia säästöjäkin, ja ennen kaikkea joustovaraa löytyy.


Toisaalta pitää muistaa, että jos kaikki liikenne järjestettäisiin näin, HSL:n busseja ajaisi kaksi yhtiötä. Ei Pohjolan Liikennekään olisi koskaan voinut kasvaa nykyisenlaiseksi toimijaksi tällaisin paketein.

----------


## 339-DF

> Toisaalta pitää muistaa, että jos kaikki liikenne järjestettäisiin näin, HSL:n busseja ajaisi kaksi yhtiötä. Ei Pohjolan Liikennekään olisi koskaan voinut kasvaa nykyisenlaiseksi toimijaksi tällaisin paketein.


Emmä nyt tiedä. Täälläkin on mainittu tämä "pienet ei pysty tarjoamaan" -argumentti, jolla kai Höselikin niitä minipakettejaan on perustellut. Minusta se perustelu on ihan huuhaata, eikä ole veronmaksajan eikä Höselin etu ajatella tuollaista asiaa ollenkaan. Kun paketit ovat riittävän isoja, saattaa ihan uudetkin toimijat kiinnostua, kun saavat riittävän ison volyymin. Pikemminkin minipaketit estävät uusien (kansainvälisten) toimijoiden tulon alueelle. Pienet puolestaan voivat joko kasvaa isoiksi, tarjota alihankintaa tai myydä, siirtää taikka lopettaa toimintansa.

Pikemminkin olisin taipumassa sellaiselle kannalle, että Höseli ottaisi hoitaakseen koko alueensa kaikki varikot tuolla samalla vuokraperiaatteella. Jos seudulla olisi vaikkapa 68 varikkoa ja liikenne kilpailutettu 68 pakettina, niin siinä alkaisi jo olla joku tolkku.

Millä tavalla tuon uuden varikon vuokra on määritelty? Joko summa on tiedossa, ja onko se Höselin yksipuolisesti ilmoittama, vai tarjoavatko liikennöitsijät pakettihinnan, joka sisältää sekä liikenteen että varikkovuokran?

----------


## basmaik vm70

> Tämän kohteen koon toivoisin olevan (harvinaisen) pahaa unta, sillä muilla liikennöitsijöillä kuin Nobinalla en usko olevan intressiä tarjota tähän.


eiöhän Pohjola tohon satsaa ja lyö hinnat alle nobinan ja kun pohjola jo sähköautoja tuonu liikenteeseen niin mä veikkaan että pohjola vie

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:22 ----------




> Varmaan HSL:n yhtenä tavoitteena on saada houkuteltua uusia (ulkomaisia) toimijoita mukaan tarjouskilpailuun. Viime ajat ja vuodet ovat johtaneet yhden suuren toimijan (Transdev) alasajoon ja HelB:n tilanne on suuri kysymysmerkki - varsinkin, kun jättivät puolustamatta omaa liikennettään viime kierroksella.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tässä kilpailussa pelissä on melkein pelkkää Nobinan liikennöimää linjastoa, että esimerkiksi PL:n voittaessa sillä olisi mahdollista hotkaista niin iso pala koko HSL-bussiliikenteen markkinaosuudesta, että se nousisi kertaheitolla markkinajohtajaksi eli suurimmaksi liikennöitsijäksi.


nobinan linjat joo kyseessä ja siin on 250-300 kuskin työpaikat pelissä ja PL kun ton vie niin on selkee markkinajohtaja

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:27 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:25 ----------




> Samalla on otettu optiot käyttöön linjoilla 14, 17, 18, 24, 31-35, 37, 39, 40-43 ja 237 elokuuhun 2021 saakka, linjoilla 79-89 elokuuhun 2022 saakka ja linjalla 23 elokuuhun 2023 saakka.


tämäkö on varma tieto?

----------


## Ivecomies

> eiöhän Pohjola tohon satsaa ja lyö hinnat alle nobinan ja kun pohjola jo sähköautoja tuonu liikenteeseen niin mä veikkaan että pohjola vie


Minäkin pidän sitä hyvin todennäköisenä että PL voittaa tän paketin. Varsinkin, kun PL:n pikavuoroaika on ohi ja he yrittää varmasti sen takia panostaa entistä vahvemmin HSL-liikenteeseen, ja heillä saattaa olla tavoitteenakin päästä markkinajohtajaksi HSL-alueella. Lisäksi Pohjolalla halutaan panostaa entistä enemmän sähköbussiliikenteeseen, ja sähköbusseja tässä kohteessa juuri vaaditaankin ja aika paljon. Mun mielest nää kyseiset linjat sopivat myös varsin hyvin Pohjolan liikenteelle.

Sitten Itäkeskuksesta ja Tikkurilan asemasta tulee Pohjolan liikenteen valtakuntaa. Täytyy kyllä sanoa että hyvin on Pohjolan liikenne tsempannut täs viime aikoina.  :Smile:

----------


## jiipeehoo

Hassua vain, kun Pohjolan liikenne on valtion omistuksessa ja alkaisi valtaamaan markkinoita alihinnoilla.

----------


## Melamies

> Hassua vain, kun Pohjolan liikenne on valtion omistuksessa ja alkaisi valtaamaan markkinoita alihinnoilla.


Sitähän valtion omistama Posti on tehnyt jo pitkään rahtipuolella.

----------


## aki

> Minäkin pidän sitä hyvin todennäköisenä että PL voittaa tän paketin. Varsinkin, kun PL:n pikavuoroaika on ohi ja he yrittää varmasti sen takia panostaa entistä vahvemmin HSL-liikenteeseen, ja heillä saattaa olla tavoitteenakin päästä markkinajohtajaksi HSL-alueella. Lisäksi Pohjolalla halutaan panostaa entistä enemmän sähköbussiliikenteeseen, ja sähköbusseja tässä kohteessa juuri vaaditaankin ja aika paljon. Mun mielest nää kyseiset linjat sopivat myös varsin hyvin Pohjolan liikenteelle.
> 
> Sitten Itäkeskuksesta ja Tikkurilan asemasta tulee Pohjolan liikenteen valtakuntaa. Täytyy kyllä sanoa että hyvin on Pohjolan liikenne tsempannut täs viime aikoina.


Miksi olisi yhtään todennäköisempää että tämän paketin voittaisi PL kuin jokin muu toimija? Eiköhän kaikki ole samalla viivalla ja varmasti Nobinallakin on halu puolustaa asemaansa. Kilpailuunhan saattaa myös osallistua täysin uusia toimijoita, joten ei tässä mitään erikoisetua pohjolalla ole.
Miten nuo linjat sitten sopisivat paremmin pohjolan liikenteelle kuin jollekin muulle operaattorille? Nythän tässä kilpailussa ei yksikään tarjoaja saa edes varikkoetua koska liikennettä pitää operoida uudelta Ojangon varikolta. Eiköhän nuo linjat sovi ihan yhtä hyvin Nobinalle, PL:lle, Savonlinjalle, Helbille tai jollekin ihan uudelle toimijalle.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> tämäkö on varma tieto?


Tältä sivulta löytyy toimitusjohtajan päätökset optioiden käyttöönotosta: http://hsl01.oncloudos.com/cgi/DREQU...isions&id=toja

----------


## basmaik vm70

> Tällaisilla jättipaketeilla ammutaan kyllä vähän pienempien liikennöitsijöiden jalkoihin. Onko esimerkiksi Tammelundin Liikenteellä rahkeita tarjota tähän mitään, vaikka osa linjoista voisi hyvin sopia sille muuten?


on kyllä niin totta että HSL nyt vääristää kilpailun ja joitain vuosia takaperin hsl laittoi rajat että yksi liikennöitsijä saa voittaa vain tietyn määrän paketeista  ja nyt sitten yksi paketti...ja käsittääkseni ensi vuonna on myös toinen iso kilpailu ja siihenkin hsl varmaan haluaa vain yhden paketin joten hsl ajaa takaa sitä että olis vain yksi tai kaksi liikennöitsijää

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 09:27 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 08:46 ----------




> Miksi olisi yhtään todennäköisempää että tämän paketin voittaisi PL kuin jokin muu toimija? Eiköhän kaikki ole samalla viivalla ja varmasti Nobinallakin on halu puolustaa asemaansa. Kilpailuunhan saattaa myös osallistua täysin uusia toimijoita, joten ei tässä mitään erikoisetua pohjolalla ole.
> Miten nuo linjat sitten sopisivat paremmin pohjolan liikenteelle kuin jollekin muulle operaattorille? Nythän tässä kilpailussa ei yksikään tarjoaja saa edes varikkoetua koska liikennettä pitää operoida uudelta Ojangon varikolta. Eiköhän nuo linjat sovi ihan yhtä hyvin Nobinalle, PL:lle, Savonlinjalle, Helbille tai jollekin ihan uudelle toimijalle.


totta että kaikki on samalla viivalla ja ei ole 100 varmaa että PL vie mutta saattaapi laskea hinnan sen verran alas että esim Nobinalla ei ole varaa laskea saatika Tammelundilla ym..ja saattaa tulla uusia yrittäjiä rajojen ulkopuolelta ja ei mikään ihme jos Virosta tulee yhtiö ja nappaa paketin mutta silloin on myös kuskit omasta takaa..

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 09:32 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 09:27 ----------




> Minäkin pidän sitä hyvin todennäköisenä että PL voittaa tän paketin. Varsinkin, kun PL:n pikavuoroaika on ohi ja he yrittää varmasti sen takia panostaa entistä vahvemmin HSL-liikenteeseen, ja heillä saattaa olla tavoitteenakin päästä markkinajohtajaksi HSL-alueella. Lisäksi Pohjolalla halutaan panostaa entistä enemmän sähköbussiliikenteeseen, ja sähköbusseja tässä kohteessa juuri vaaditaankin ja aika paljon. Mun mielest nää kyseiset linjat sopivat myös varsin hyvin Pohjolan liikenteelle.
> 
> Sitten Itäkeskuksesta ja Tikkurilan asemasta tulee Pohjolan liikenteen valtakuntaa. Täytyy kyllä sanoa että hyvin on Pohjolan liikenne tsempannut täs viime aikoina.


linjathan sopii kaikille kun varikko on ojangossa eli ei mitään erityisasemaa PL:lle mutta tuo sähköauto on jo nyt PL etu kun ajaa  jo kai 30 sähköbussilla ja ilmeisesti hyvin hoitanut liikenteen...ja itse olen nobinan kuski  mutta onhan se pakko sanoa että on PL kalustokin ihan eri luokkaa...autot puhtaita ja ei oo peltiä rutussa ja siinä talossa korjaamo tarkoittaa korjaamoa...mutta joo itse nobinan kuski ja kuulun noihin linjoihin eli jännän äärellä kevääseen asti ja mikäli tappio tulee nobinalle niin se on sellanen 250 ukkoa ulos...ja lonka sopimus ei takaa mitään...

----------


## 339-DF

> ja saattaa tulla uusia yrittäjiä rajojen ulkopuolelta ja ei mikään ihme jos Virosta tulee yhtiö ja nappaa paketin *mutta silloin on myös kuskit omasta takaa..*


Meillähän on se Lonka-sopimus, joka estää tämän. Eikös sen sopimuksen ydin ole se, että liikennettä hävinnyt firma heivaa surkeimmat kuskinsa pihalle, ja voittaneen on pakko ottaa ne töihin? Ellei sitten pysty esim. terveystarkastusten kautta estämään sitä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Meillähän on se Lonka-sopimus, joka estää tämän. Eikös sen sopimuksen ydin ole se, että liikennettä hävinnyt firma heivaa surkeimmat kuskinsa pihalle, ja voittaneen on pakko ottaa ne töihin?


Voittaneen on palkattava ensisijaisesti hävinneen irtisanomia kuljettajia, mutta voittajan ei ole pakko palkata ketään, jos sillä on jo ennestään tarpeeksi kuljettajia. Näin isossa paketissa kellään tietysti ei ole satoja kuljettajia ylimääräisinä, joten kuljettajia on pakko palkata.

----------


## 339-DF

Tulee mieleen, että ehkä juuri jostain toisesta EU-maasta tuleva firma voisi tätä kiertääkin. Jos se on suhteellisen varma voitostaan, ja jos lähtömaan lainsäädäntö sen sallii, niin ottaa jo etukäteen kuljettajat töihin vaikkapa juuri sieltä Virosta. Sitten voittaa paketin ja sanoo, että voi voi kun me mielellään otettaisiin nämä kilpailijoiden kuljettajat, mutta kun meillä on jo riittävästi kuljettajia.

Ja jos häviää, niin antaa niille turhaan palkatuille vaan kenkää.

Mahtaisiko tuo olla käytännössä mahdollista? Virolainen kuljettaja tietysti saa tulla Suomeen töihin, mutta salliiko Viron lainsäädäntö sen, että palkataan ja sanotaankin sitten heti irti, jos tarvetta ei tullutkaan? Ja jos Suomessa joku on sitä mieltä, että toimintatavan tarkoitus on vain kiertää Lonka-sopimusta, niin voisikos sillä perusteella käydä työoikeutta?

----------


## Ivecomies

> Tulee mieleen, että ehkä juuri jostain toisesta EU-maasta tuleva firma voisi tätä kiertääkin. Jos se on suhteellisen varma voitostaan, ja jos lähtömaan lainsäädäntö sen sallii, niin ottaa jo etukäteen kuljettajat töihin vaikkapa juuri sieltä Virosta. Sitten voittaa paketin ja sanoo, että voi voi kun me mielellään otettaisiin nämä kilpailijoiden kuljettajat, mutta kun meillä on jo riittävästi kuljettajia.
> 
> Ja jos häviää, niin antaa niille turhaan palkatuille vaan kenkää.
> 
> Mahtaisiko tuo olla käytännössä mahdollista? Virolainen kuljettaja tietysti saa tulla Suomeen töihin, mutta salliiko Viron lainsäädäntö sen, että palkataan ja sanotaankin sitten heti irti, jos tarvetta ei tullutkaan? Ja jos Suomessa joku on sitä mieltä, että toimintatavan tarkoitus on vain kiertää Lonka-sopimusta, niin voisikos sillä perusteella käydä työoikeutta?


Onko muuten Arrivalla tai Keoliksella toimintaa myös Virossa?

----------


## markus1979

Virossahan näitä isoja ulkomaisia toimijoita ei ole. Ylivoimaisesti suurin on Tallinnan oma liikelaitos, mutta sekin kärsii kovasta kuljettajapulasta ja rahkeet ulkomaanvalloituksiin puuttuvat täysin. Sitten Sebe ja GoBus jotka lähinnä vuorottelevat Tarton liikenteessä ja ajelevat muutaman muun firman kanssa pienempien kylien liikennettä.

Luulen - mutta en tiedä - että iso osa virolaisista kuskeista jotka ovat Suomeen töihin tulleet eivät ole pitkäaikaisesti kotimaassaan bussia ajaneet, sieltä on tullut ihan muiden alojen ihmisistä, olen ainakin yksittäisistä ex-poliiseista kuullut jne.

Jos nyt spekuloidaan, niin kyllähän varmaan kymmeniä/satoja kuljettajia saisi kerättyä kun kiertäisi isompia itä-eurooppalaisia kaupunkeja esimerkiksi Liettuassa, Bulgariassa, ehkäpä Unkarissa ja Puolassa. Mutta sikäli kun heidät pitäisi ottaa töihin suomalaiseen (tytär)yhtiöön ja maksaa suomalaiset palkat, ei siinä varmasti suurta tolkkua ole. Ehkä hieman säästäisi kun ikälisät (jos niitä on?) saisi jättää maksamatta kun vanhoina työntekijöinä siirtyviä konkareita ei olisi. Palkkatason ero Suomen ja noiden maiden välillä varmaan houkuttelisi monia, mutta jäisipähän sitten muualla aika monta vuoroa ajamatta jos tuollainen joukkomaastapako organisoitaisiin. Toisaalta aika paljon varmaan palaisi rekrytointikustannuksiin, työntekijöitä pitäisi varmaan auttaa majoittumaan jotenkin ja ehkä hieman kouluttaa paikallisiin oloihinkin? Pitääkö kuljettajan osata yhtään suomea?

----------


## Ivecomies

> Jos nyt spekuloidaan, niin kyllähän varmaan kymmeniä/satoja kuljettajia saisi kerättyä kun kiertäisi isompia itä-eurooppalaisia kaupunkeja esimerkiksi Liettuassa, Bulgariassa, ehkäpä Unkarissa ja Puolassa. Mutta sikäli kun heidät pitäisi ottaa töihin suomalaiseen (tytär)yhtiöön ja maksaa suomalaiset palkat, ei siinä varmasti suurta tolkkua ole. Ehkä hieman säästäisi kun ikälisät (jos niitä on?) saisi jättää maksamatta kun vanhoina työntekijöinä siirtyviä konkareita ei olisi. Palkkatason ero Suomen ja noiden maiden välillä varmaan houkuttelisi monia, mutta jäisipähän sitten muualla aika monta vuoroa ajamatta jos tuollainen joukkomaastapako organisoitaisiin. Toisaalta aika paljon varmaan palaisi rekrytointikustannuksiin, työntekijöitä pitäisi varmaan auttaa majoittumaan jotenkin ja ehkä hieman kouluttaa paikallisiin oloihinkin? Pitääkö kuljettajan osata yhtään suomea?


Tästä tulikin mieleen, että tehtiinköhän Concordialla/Stagecoachilla/Connexilla/Linjebussilla jotenkin vastaavanlaisesti, kun ne tuli Suomeen?

Ja onko Nobinan, Transdevin, Arrivan ja Keoliksen lisäksi Euroopassa myös muitakin suuria bussiyhtiöitä, joilla on toimintaa useassa Euroopan maassa?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Ja onko Nobinan, Transdevin, Arrivan ja Keoliksen lisäksi Euroopassa myös muitakin suuria bussiyhtiöitä, joilla on toimintaa useassa Euroopan maassa?


Suuria eurooppalaisia linja-autoyhtiöitä ei nyt noiden lisäksi tule mieleen (ainoastaan Flixbus-brändi kaukoliikenteessä), mutta keskisessä Euroopassa voisi laskea mukaan mm. Pariisin liikennelaitos RATP:n, joka tosin hoitaa myös muuta kuin linja-autoliikennettä.

Ja täysin offtopicina: kun suuruusluokka on kohdallaan, linja-autoliikenne houkuttelee toimijoita laajalta alueelta: Lontoossa on esimerkiksi australialaisten ja singaporelaisten omistamat liikennöitsijät (Tower Transit ja Metroline), kuin myös RATP:n ja Saksan sekä Alankomaiden rautatieyhtiöiden omistamat liikennöitsijät (London United/Sovereign, Arriva ja Abellio).

----------


## canis lupus

Toivon hartaasti että ei tule enää yhtään ulkomaalaista firmaa tänne. Kotimaisuus kunniaan. Suomi suomalaisille

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tästä tulikin mieleen, että tehtiinköhän Concordialla/Stagecoachilla/Connexilla/Linjebussilla jotenkin vastaavanlaisesti, kun ne tuli Suomeen?


Tästä aiheesta eli ulkomaisten yhtiöiden tulosta Suomeen on mukava kirjoitus nettisivustolla Bussikaistalla Helsingissä, artikkeli Nobinan tarina. Ulkomaalaisten rantautumisesta kerrotaan alaotsikosta "1994 - 1995 Viimeinen yhteensulautuminen" eteen päin. Vantaan Liikenne Oy:n (aina Transdeviin asti) vaiheista on taas kirjoitus täällä.

Eli ensin eli keväällä 1994 silloinen Ruotsin valtionyhtiö Swebus osti Vanhankylän Linja Oy:n ja Auto-Arvelan, jotka olivat olleet tuohon asti Hannu Tehirannan omistuksessa. Ne toimivat silloin toiminimen TransBus alla. Samana vuonna ruotsalainen AB Linjebuss osti Vantaan kaupungin omistaman Vantaan Liikenne -konsernin. Näin Suomeen muodostui lyhyessä ajassa sekä Oy Swebus Finland Ab ja Oy Linjebuss Finland Ab. Molemmat laajenivat jo pian hankkimalla lisää suomalaisyhtiöitä pääasiassa pk-seudulta, mutta myös Tampereelta ja Etelä-Pohjanmaalta. Ulkomaalaiset eivät siis tulleet kuljettajineen ja kalustoineen Suomeen, vaan hankkivat täkäläisiä olemassa olevia yrityksiä, pääosin myös yrityksen käytössä olleet varikot kuuluivat kauppoihin. Konsernien sisäisien kalustosiirtojen merkeissä Linjebussin ja Swebusin suomalaistytäryhtiöille tuli eräässä vaiheessa kalustoa konsernien muiden maiden yksiköistä, esim. kuuluisat Tanskandoggit. Mutta toiminnan perusta oli vahvasti kaluston ja henkilökunnan osalta täältä hankituissa yhtiöissä. Monien vaiheiden jälkeen näiden ulkomaalaisyritysten nimet ovat nyt Nobina ja Transdev, joista viimeksi mainitun bussiliikenne päättyy vajaan parin viikon kuluttua Suomessa.

----------


## Ivecomies

Tuleeko muuten sinne Ojangon uudelle varikolle samanlaiset sähköbussien latauslaitteet kuin PL:n Pasilan varikolla, jolloin ne sähköbussit voi olla Yutongeja (tai muitakin varikkoladattavia malleja)?

----------


## Gulf

> Tuleeko muuten sinne Ojangon uudelle varikolle samanlaiset sähköbussien latauslaitteet kuin PL:n Pasilan varikolla, jolloin ne sähköbussit voi olla Yutongeja (tai muitakin varikkoladattavia malleja)?


Sen varmaan kilpailutuksen voittaja päättää minkälaiset systeemit kalustolleen sinne virittää.

----------


## anticop

> Tuleeko muuten sinne Ojangon uudelle varikolle samanlaiset sähköbussien latauslaitteet kuin PL:n Pasilan varikolla, jolloin ne sähköbussit voi olla Yutongeja (tai muitakin varikkoladattavia malleja)?


https://www.vantaa.fi/instancedata/p...neselvitys.pdf

Tuossa on ainakin varaus kahteen sähköpaikkaa.
Itse en pahemmin tiedä, että riittääkö se, kun en ehtinyt itse ajaa sähköbusseilla.
Joku viisaampi voi kertoa, että riittääkö 2-sähköpaikka.

Itse asiasta puupäänä kuvittelisin, että jokaisessa parkkipaikassa olisi hyvä olla sähkölatausmahdollisuus.

Niin kuin joskus oli aikoinaan muistaakseni suunniteltiin jonnekin kaasubusseja,
että muutamilla parkkipaikoilla olisi kaasun latausletkuja jne.
Lähde: Hevosmiesten tietotoimisto, tämä kaasujuttu siis.

----------


## Gulf

> https://www.vantaa.fi/instancedata/p...neselvitys.pdf
> 
> Tuossa on ainakin varaus kahteen sähköpaikkaa.
> Itse en pahemmin tiedä, että riittääkö se, kun en ehtinyt itse ajaa sähköbusseilla.
> Joku viisaampi voi kertoa, että riittääkö 2-sähköpaikka.
> 
> Itse asiasta puupäänä kuvittelisin, että jokaisessa parkkipaikassa olisi hyvä olla sähkölatausmahdollisuus.
> 
> Niin kuin joskus oli aikoinaan muistaakseni suunniteltiin jonnekin kaasubusseja,
> ...


Jos 53 sähköautoa vaaditaan, niin väitän, ettei 2 sähköpaikkaa riitä mihinkään. En toki tiedä millaisia autoja sinne kukakin on ajatellut, onko A1 kalusto päätepysäkillä pikaladattavaa mallia kuten esimerkiksi Tammelundin ja PL:n sähkö VDL:t jotka sitten ladattaisiin varikolta lähdettäessä ja päivän päätteeksi päätepysäkin tolpalla, vai onko sitten koko päivän ajettavaa ja yön yli ladattavaa kuten Yutong. Nivelet olettaisin olevan jälkimmäistä vaihtoehtoa, tai no mistäs sen tietää. Merkkejä ja erilaisia vaihtoehtoja maailmalla riittää.

----------


## anticop

Kyllä, juurikin tätä arvelin.

----------


## Miska

Tässä joitakin poimintoja tarjouspyynnöstä: 

Sopimuskausi 8/2021 - 8/2028 + 3 vuoden optio

Vaadittava kalusto: 40 x A1-sähköbussi, 36 x A2, 30 x C (teli) ja 16 x D-sähköbussi (nivel)

Sähköbussien latauspalvelu: Tilaaja kilpailuttaa sähköbussien latauspalvelun. Liikennöitsijän on ilmoitettava tarjouksessaan, mihin tilaajan määrittämiin paikkoihin tarvitaan latauspalvelua. Latauspisteet on mahdollista toteuttaa runkolinjaa 570 varten Lentoasemalle (arvioitu valmistuminen aikaisintaan loppuvuodesta 2021, sitä ennen mahdollisuus väliaikaiseen latauspisteeseen Aviapoliksessa) ja Mellunmäkeen sekä kohteen linjojen lähtölaitureihin Tikkurilan terminaaliin. Liikennöitsijä voi järjestää tarvitsemansa latauspalvelun myös itse. Ojangon varikolla on 74 sähköbussipaikkaa, joista 20 nivelkalustolle. 

Kuljettajanvaihdot kohteen linjoilla eivät ole sallittuja kesken linjasivun. 

Runkolinjalla 570 otetaan käyttöön aktiivinen liikenteenohjaus, millä pyritään mm. pitämään vuorovälit tasaisina. 

Käyttöön otetaan uudistunut kannustejärjestelmä, jossa bonukseen vaikuttavat mm. lähtöketjun ensimmäisten lähtöjen täsmällisyys ja välipisteaikojen noudattaminen.

----------


## aki

> Tässä joitakin poimintoja tarjouspyynnöstä: 
> 
> Kuljettajanvaihdot kohteen linjoilla eivät ole sallittuja kesken linjasivun.


Mistä tällainen vaatimus mahtaa johtua. Nykyäänhän kuljettajanvaihdot kesken linjasivun ovat todella yleisiä.

----------


## VolvoBussi91

> Mistä tällainen vaatimus mahtaa johtua. Nykyäänhän kuljettajanvaihdot kesken linjasivun ovat todella yleisiä.


Jos HSL ei halua, että vuoro myöhästyy minuuttiakaan tiheän vuorovälin takia. Tosin jännä vaatimus, koska tuo näyttää ainakin vielä koskevan vain runkolinjaa 570.

----------


## 339-DF

> Sähköbussien latauspalvelu: Tilaaja kilpailuttaa sähköbussien latauspalvelun. Liikennöitsijän on ilmoitettava tarjouksessaan, mihin tilaajan määrittämiin paikkoihin tarvitaan latauspalvelua. Latauspisteet on mahdollista toteuttaa runkolinjaa 570 varten Lentoasemalle (arvioitu valmistuminen aikaisintaan loppuvuodesta 2021, sitä ennen mahdollisuus väliaikaiseen latauspisteeseen Aviapoliksessa) ja Mellunmäkeen sekä kohteen linjojen lähtölaitureihin Tikkurilan terminaaliin. Liikennöitsijä voi järjestää tarvitsemansa latauspalvelun myös itse. Ojangon varikolla on 74 sähköbussipaikkaa, joista 20 nivelkalustolle.


Nyt alkaa olla jotain järkeä tässäkin touhussa. Höselissä on ilmeisesti huomattu, ettei niitä kalliita ja rumia härpäkkeitä tarvitsekaan pystytellä ympäri kaupunkia. Kovasti ihmettelen puhetta siitä, että 18 ja 39 sähköllä kulkevina vaatisivat tällaisia  eiköhän varikkoladattavat ole siinä vaiheessa jo niin yleisiä, ettei kukaan edes muista, miten kauan ja kalliilla Rautatientorille aikanaan sitä yhtäkin mastoa pystytettiin.

----------


## Ivecomies

Koska se muuten selviää että onko jokin ulkomaalainen toimija (kuten Arriva tai Keolis) jättänyt kohteeseen tarjouksen?

----------


## fani

> Koska se muuten selviää että onko jokin ulkomaalainen toimija (kuten Arriva tai Keolis) jättänyt kohteeseen tarjouksen?


Viestiketjun ensimmäisessä viestissä lukee, että kilpailutus ratkaistaan huhtikuussa 2020. Eiköhän joskus silloin tule tarkempaa tietoa tarjoajista tms.

----------


## basmaik vm70

> Tämän kohteen koon toivoisin olevan (harvinaisen) pahaa unta, sillä muilla liikennöitsijöillä kuin Nobinalla en usko olevan intressiä tarjota tähän.


no eiköhän pohjola lähde mukaan ja helb ja ulkomailta saattaa tulla kilpailijoita.itse oletan että nobina ei tuota pakettia voita

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> no eiköhän pohjola lähde mukaan ja helb ja ulkomailta saattaa tulla kilpailijoita.itse oletan että nobina ei tuota pakettia voita


Itsekin oletan että Nobina ei tuota pakettia voita. Se on joko Pohjola tai HelB, tai sitten joku ulkomaalainen firma kuten esim. Keolis tai Arriva. Se jää nähtäväksi.

----------


## Gulf

> Itsekin oletan että Nobina ei tuota pakettia voita. Se on joko Pohjola tai HelB, tai sitten joku ulkomaalainen firma kuten esim. Keolis tai Arriva. Se jää nähtäväksi.


Miksei Nobinalla olisi voiton mahdollisuutta? Voittivat kuitenkin Turusta ison paketin sähköautoja.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Mistä ylipäätään voi kukaan etukäteen tietää, että mikä firma mitäkin voittaa?

----------


## kuukanko

> Mistä ylipäätään voi kukaan etukäteen tietää, että mikä firma mitäkin voittaa?


Englanninkielisessä nettislangissa on noille "tietäjille" ihan oma terminsä, Armchair CEO.

----------


## Bussipoika04

> Itsekin oletan että Nobina ei tuota pakettia voita. Se on joko Pohjola tai HelB, tai sitten joku ulkomaalainen firma kuten esim. Keolis tai Arriva. Se jää nähtäväksi.


Mikäs olettamus se tämä on? Nobinalla kuitenkin paljon pelissä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Helsingin Bussiliikenne voitti tämän: https://www.hsl.fi/uutiset/2020/hels...ja-suurimmassa

----------


## Ivecomies

> Helsingin Bussiliikenne voitti tämän: https://www.hsl.fi/uutiset/2020/hels...ja-suurimmassa


Onnittelut Helbille! 👍

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:50 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:22 ----------

Tuleeko Helbistä sitten HSL-alueen suurin liikennöitsijä?

----------


## 8.6

> Onnittelut Helbille! 👍
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:50 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:22 ----------
> 
> Tuleeko Helbistä sitten HSL-alueen suurin liikennöitsijä?


Helb häviää samalla linjat 77 ja 75 Pohjolan Liikenteelle, mutta siitä pitäisi tulla kuitenkin suurin, ja Nobina putoaa suoraan kolmanneksi. Helsingin Bussiliikenteelle noin 400 auton liikenne, Pohjolan Liikenteelle noin 365 ja Nobinalle jää noin 350.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Helb häviää samalla linjat 77 ja 75 Pohjolan Liikenteelle, mutta siitä pitäisi tulla kuitenkin suurin, ja Nobina putoaa suoraan kolmanneksi. Helsingin Bussiliikenteelle noin 400 auton liikenne, Pohjolan Liikenteelle noin 365 ja Nobinalle jää noin 350.


Huomannet myös, että kilpailukierros 51B on ratkaisematta. Jos vaikka PL nappaisi sen kohteet HelB:n nenän edestä, voi kisa HSL-liikennöitsijöiden herruudesta saada mielenkiintoisen käänteen.

----------


## Melamies

> Huomannet myös, että kilpailukierros 51B on ratkaisematta. Jos vaikka PL nappaisi sen kohteet HelB:n nenän edestä, voi kisa HSL-liikennöitsijöiden herruudesta saada mielenkiintoisen käänteen.


Tosin bussimäärä ja niiden tuoma liikevaihto eivät ole suoraan vertailukelpoisia, esim nyt ratkaistu kilpailutus:

Mukana oli 122 bussin liikenne. Autoille kertyy vuodessa ajoa yhteensä lähes 12 miljoonaa kilometriä. *Kilpailutetun liikenteen osuus on noin kymmenen prosenttia tilaamamme bussiliikenteen automäärästä ja 12 prosenttia linjakilometreistä.* Sopimuksen kokonaiskustannukset ovat noin 33 miljoona euroa vuodessa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tosin bussimäärä ja niiden tuoma liikevaihto eivät ole suoraan vertailukelpoisia,...


Eivät tietenkään eikä niin ole missään väitettykään. Harrastajat ovat joissakin yhteyksissä jo pitkään vertailleet, minkä verran milläkin liikennöitsijöillä on suunnitellusti autoja liikenteessä, ja hyvin usein niistäkin tilastoista on johdonmukaisesti siivottu pienkalustoliikenne pois.

Tätä ajatellen eräs hyvin mielenkiintoinen tilastokokoelma löytyy Kuukankorven sivulta: Automäärät pääkaupunkiseudun bussilinjoilla.
Arvelen, että edellisten viestien ajatustenvaihto pohjautuu vahvasti tämäntyyppiseen tarkasteluun.

----------


## Pera

Näköjään Pohjolan liikenteen tarjous hylättiin, koska tarjottu kalusto ei täyttänyt vaatimuksia. Nobinalle tämä oli kyl katastrofi, häviää yli 100 auton liikenteen. HelBille tämä oli iso voitto. Mikäli HelB häviäisi kilpailukierroksen 51B:n niin silti jää automäärissä voitolle.

----------


## Ivecomies

Ketkä kaikki olivat osallistuneet tähän?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:56 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:49 ----------

Nobinalle ei nyt varmaan jää Hakunilaan muita linjoja kuin 71, 78, 79, 553/K, 554, 561 ja 576. Eli pieneksi jää Haksin linjavalikoima.

----------


## Samppa

> Ketkä kaikki olivat osallistuneet tähän?
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:56 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:49 ----------
> 
> Nobinalle ei nyt varmaan jää Hakunilaan muita linjoja kuin 71, 78, 79, 553/K, 554, 561 ja 576. Eli pieneksi jää Haksin linjavalikoima.


Niin, ja Hakunilan varikko purettanneen, kun Ojangon varikko otetaan käyttöön.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Niin, ja Hakunilan varikko purettanneen, kun Ojangon varikko otetaan käyttöön.


Okei. Tota en tiennytkään. Mistä sitten Nobina ajaa noi linjat?

----------


## aki

> Okei. Tota en tiennytkään. Mistä sitten Nobina ajaa noi linjat?


Eiköhän Roihupeltoon ainakin tule tilaa kun Itäkeskuksen liityntälinjat siirtyvät Helbille.

----------


## JT

> Okei. Tota en tiennytkään. Mistä sitten Nobina ajaa noi linjat?


Ei sitä välttämättä hekään tarkalleen tiedä, kun tieto siitä, että turpiin tuli, julkistettiin vasta muutama tunti sitten. Ja onhan tässä vielä valitusaikajakso, joten teoriassa ratkaisu voi vielä muuttua.

----------


## Miska

> Okei. Tota en tiennytkään. Mistä sitten Nobina ajaa noi linjat?


Ainakin osan voinee ajaa Roihupellosta, josta taas poistuvat Ojankoon siirtyvät metron liityntälinjat.

----------


## Melamies

> Eivät tietenkään eikä niin ole missään väitettykään. Harrastajat ovat joissakin yhteyksissä jo pitkään vertailleet, minkä verran milläkin liikennöitsijöillä on suunnitellusti autoja liikenteessä, ja hyvin usein niistäkin tilastoista on johdonmukaisesti siivottu pienkalustoliikenne pois.


Itse asiassa on väitetty jossain yhteydessä (ei välttämättä tällä foorumilla) ja laskettu kaikki varikoilla olleet hylky-yksilötkin mukaan. Mutta en siis väitä sinun väittäneen niin.  :Smile: 




> Tätä ajatellen eräs hyvin mielenkiintoinen tilastokokoelma löytyy Kuukankorven sivulta: Automäärät pääkaupunkiseudun bussilinjoilla.
> Arvelen, että edellisten viestien ajatustenvaihto pohjautuu vahvasti tämäntyyppiseen tarkasteluun.


Linjoilla oikeasti tarvittava bussimäärä onkin parempi mittari, jos halutaan määritellä liikennöitsijöiden keskinäinen koko bussimäärällä. Siinä voi tulla pientä eroa liikennöitsijästä riippuen jos joku pystyy kierrättämäään busseja linjalta toiselle muita enemmän?  (siis verrattuna sopimusten bussimääriin)

Sopimusten liikevaihto selviää kilpailutuspäätöksistä, jolloin voidaan tehdä vertailu liikevaihdon perusteella. Tosin jostain pitäis saada vielä erilaiset bonus- ja sanktiomaksut mukaan, jos halutaan tarkemmat luvut. Löytyvätkö tällaiset tiedot HSL:n julkisesta jakelusta? Siis tietenkin niiden perusteet löytyvät, mutta entä toteutuneet liikennöitsijäkohtaisesti?

Kolmas mittari on liikennöitsijöiden tekemä liikevoitto. Sen todellinen määrä jää kuitenkin arvoitukseksi, koska kaikki HSL-liikenteen suuret tekijät ovat osa jotain konsernia.

Henkilöstön määrä on vielä eräs mittari, mutta sitä ei käytetä yhtiöiden kokoeroja määriteltäessä.

Joka tapauksessa HSL-liikenteen herruus on tieto, jolla lähinnä tilastollista merkitystä. On kuitenkin mielenkiintoisempi tieto kuin esim lätkäliigan maali- ja syöttötilastot.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Ei sitä välttämättä hekään tarkalleen tiedä, kun tieto siitä, että turpiin tuli, julkistettiin vasta muutama tunti sitten. Ja onhan tässä vielä valitusaikajakso, joten teoriassa ratkaisu voi vielä muuttua.



Jos vanha tapa jatkuu niin Nobina valittaa häviöstään niin kuin aina.

----------


## Melamies

> Ainakin osan voinee ajaa Roihupellosta, josta taas poistuvat Ojankoon siirtyvät metron liityntälinjat.


Eli puretaanko Varha ja siellä ei ole vähään aikaan varikkoa ennen uuden valmistumista?

----------


## Ivecomies

> Jos vanha tapa jatkuu niin Nobina valittaa häviöstään niin kuin aina.


Minkä takia Nobinalla on joku erityinen tapa valittaa häviöistä, jos muut liikennöitsijät ei sitä tee samanlailla?

----------


## Gulf

> Eli puretaanko Varha ja siellä ei ole vähään aikaan varikkoa ennen uuden valmistumista?


Varhaa puretaan pikkuhiljaa kokoajan ja touko- kesäkuussa olisi tarkoitus muuttaa uusiin tiloihin metrovarikon viereen.

----------


## Miska

> Eli puretaanko Varha ja siellä ei ole vähään aikaan varikkoa ennen uuden valmistumista?


Nobinalla on Roihupellon teollisuusalueella varikko, jolta operoidaan Itä-Helsingin liikennettä. Tuo Nobinan varikko on kuitenkin eri asia kuin Varha, joka on HKL:n omistama ja vuokrattu HelB:lle.

----------


## Melamies

> Nobinalla on Roihupellon teollisuusalueella varikko, jolta operoidaan Itä-Helsingin liikennettä. Tuo Nobinan varikko on kuitenkin eri asia kuin Varha, joka on HKL:n omistama ja vuokrattu HelB:lle.


Olin tuosta tietoinen, mutta entä onko Helb jatkossa ainoa Varhan käyttäjä vai vetäytyykö se sieltä kokonaan Ojangon uudelle varikolle? Soveltuuko uusi Varha useamman liikennöitsijän samanaikaiseen käyttöön?

----------


## Joonas Pio

Vertailu-pdf:stä näkee, että vuosihinnassa on HelBin ja Nobinan välillä n. 969 000  eroa HelBin hyväksi, mutta kalustopisteet olivat Nobinalla selvästi paremmat. Eroa jäi lopulta 0,57 pistettä. PL:n tarjous tosiaan hylättiin ja muut eivät tarjonneet.

----------


## Ivecomies

Minkä takia uusia dieselbusseja ei tässä kilpailussa vaadita kuin 6 kpl ja loput käytettyjä? entäs telibussit sitten?

----------


## 8.6

> Minkä takia uusia dieselbusseja ei tässä kilpailussa vaadita kuin 6 kpl ja loput käytettyjä? entäs telibussit sitten?


Nythän siitä tulee hyötyä, kun säästöä tulee enemmän kuin niistä HSL:n päättämistä junien lyhentämisestä, mutta toisin kun niissä, matkustajapalvelu ei heikkene kesän mahdollisia ilmastoimattomia busseja lukuun ottamatta. 2-akselisten osalta se jopa paranee, kun ei tulekaan kuin korkeintaan 6 kpl Citea LLE-127:ää, jossa on huonompi matkustusmukavuus kuin Scalassa tai 8700LE:ssä. Ja telibussit ovat mukana tässä kuudessa uudessa dieselbussissa, mutta kaikki saatetaan hankkia 2-akselisina.

----------


## Rehtori

Osaisiko joku kertoa, mistä mahdollisesti löytyisivät kilpailutuksen vertailutaulukot, niin hinta kuin kalusto?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Osaisiko joku kertoa, mistä mahdollisesti löytyisivät kilpailutuksen vertailutaulukot, niin hinta kuin kalusto?


Tässä HSL:n julkaisemat: http://hsl01.oncloudos.com/kokous/2020619-3-1.PDF

----------


## hana

Onko tuo Helbin voittama tarjous tehty samalla osakeyhtiöllä kuin mikä pyörittää nykyistä HSL-liikennettä? Vaikka kilpailutuloksissa sanottiin että voittaja on Helsingin Bussiliikenne niin sehän ei aivan varmasti tarkoita sitä että kyseessä on sama Oy. EU-komission uusin päätös taisi tulla 13.03. ja tarjousten jättöaika taisi päättyä 23.03. joten Helb on voinut huomioida asian tarvittaessa.

----------


## Rehtori

> Onko tuo Helbin voittama tarjous tehty samalla osakeyhtiöllä kuin mikä pyörittää nykyistä HSL-liikennettä? Vaikka kilpailutuloksissa sanottiin että voittaja on Helsingin Bussiliikenne niin sehän ei aivan varmasti tarkoita sitä että kyseessä on sama Oy. EU-komission uusin päätös taisi tulla 13.03. ja tarjousten jättöaika taisi päättyä 23.03. joten Helb on voinut huomioida asian tarvittaessa.


Ainakin päätösasiakirjoissa lukee Helsingin Bussiliikenne Oy, eli on kyse samasta yhtiöstä.

----------


## Pera

> Minkä takia uusia dieselbusseja ei tässä kilpailussa vaadita kuin 6 kpl ja loput käytettyjä? entäs telibussit sitten?


Missä muka mainitaan että vaaditaan vain 6 kpl?

----------


## Ivecomies

> Missä muka mainitaan että vaaditaan vain 6 kpl?


Tossa Joonas Pion lähettämässä linkissä siitä että Helb voitti. Siinä sanotaan että tulee 6 uutta dieselbussia.

----------


## Pera

> Tossa Joonas Pion lähettämässä linkissä siitä että Helb voitti. Siinä sanotaan että tulee 6 uutta dieselbussia.


Siihen on tarjottu 6 dieseliä eikä vaadittu. Syy miksi tähän tarjottiin noin vähän uutta dieselkalustoa on se että HelBillä on sopivasti vanhaa kalustoa vapaana, Lisäksi myöhemmin sopimuskauden aikana tulee 18 uutta A2-tyypin sähköbussia korvaamaan dieselkalustoa.

----------


## kuukanko

Hankintapäätöksestä on valitettu markkinaoikeuteen. Lähde: https://www.markkinaoikeus.fi/fi/ind...intaasiat.html

----------


## Gulf

> Hankintapäätöksestä on valitettu markkinaoikeuteen. Lähde: https://www.markkinaoikeus.fi/fi/ind...intaasiat.html


Kuinka yllättävää. Mielenkiintoista toki valittaako Nobina tappiostaan vai PL tarjouksen hylkäämisestä.

----------


## Minä vain

Milloin Markkinaoikeuteen jätetystä hakemuksesta tulee julkinen asiakirja?

----------


## Pera

> Kuinka yllättävää. Mielenkiintoista toki valittaako Nobina tappiostaan vai PL tarjouksen hylkäämisestä.


Ei mikään yllätys että valitetaan, Varsinkin kun HelBin toiminta on vaakalaudalla.

----------


## hana

> Hankintapäätöksestä on valitettu markkinaoikeuteen. Lähde: https://www.markkinaoikeus.fi/fi/ind...intaasiat.html


Kuinka pitkä näissä tapauksissa on käsittelyaika?

----------


## zige94

> Kuinka yllättävää. Mielenkiintoista toki valittaako Nobina tappiostaan vai PL tarjouksen hylkäämisestä.


Olisi mielenkiintoista jos PL valittaisi, kun tarjous ei kerta ollut tarjouskilpailun vaatimuksen mukainen, kun itse mokasivat.

----------


## pehkonen

> Olisi mielenkiintoista jos PL valittaisi, kun tarjous ei kerta ollut tarjouskilpailun vaatimuksen mukainen, kun itse mokasivat.


Toki PL on mahdollinen valittaja - miksi ei?. Tiedämmekö varmiasti, että he mokasivat itse vai onko tarjouspyynnössä ollut jotakin "tulkinnanvaraisuutta"?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:04 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:01 ----------




> Kuinka pitkä näissä tapauksissa on käsittelyaika?


Tuolta https://www.markkinaoikeus.fi/fi/ind...intaasiat.html voi tarkistitella markkinaoikeuden tekemiä ratkaisuja. Niistä voi hieman arvioida käsittelyaikoja, mutta puhetaan kuitenkin kuukausista eikä viikoista, sillä valituksia tehdään suhteellisen paljon. 

Tässä on vielä himena tilastotietoa käsittelyajoista yms. https://www.markkinaoikeus.fi/fi/ind...ttelyajat.html 

--- Lainaus --- 
Markkinaoikeus ratkaisi vuonna 2019 asioita hieman enemmän kuin niitä saapui, 497. Vireillä vuoden lopussa oli 326 asiaa, mikä vastaa hieman yli puolen vuoden työmäärää. Keskimääräinen käsittelyaika oli 8,5 kuukautta. Markkinaoikeuden työtilanne on siten tasapainossa ja asiat ratkaistaan keskimäärin kohtuullisessa ajassa. 

-- Lainaus loppuu --

----------


## tkp

> Olisi mielenkiintoista jos PL valittaisi, kun tarjous ei kerta ollut tarjouskilpailun vaatimuksen mukainen, kun itse mokasivat.


Ei olisi ensimmäinen kerta kun tarjouspyyntö on ollut virheellinen ja tämän virheen johdosta joku tarjoaja on hylätty väärin perustein ja koko kilpailu on jouduttu järjestämään uudelleen. Näin kävi mm. TKL:n nivel hankinnassa.

----------


## vristo

> Olisi mielenkiintoista jos PL valittaisi, kun tarjous ei kerta ollut tarjouskilpailun vaatimuksen mukainen, kun itse mokasivat.


Mistä sinä sen tiedät? Oletko nähnyt tarjouksen ja sen virheet?

Kun on kyse 122 auton ja 33 miljoonaa euron liikenteestä, niin on mielestäni täysin perusteltua, että kaikki kivet ja kannot käännetään.

----------


## zige94

> Mistä sinä sen tiedät? Oletko nähnyt tarjouksen ja sen virheet?


Luotettavasta lähteestä olen saanut tietää mistä PL:n tarjous jäi kiikastamaan. Se, viitsinkö näin julkisella foorumilla sitä sanoa on eri asia, mutta sun kanssa voidaan kyllä yksityisesti keskustella.

----------


## vristo

> Luotettavasta lähteestä olen saanut tietää mistä PL:n tarjous jäi kiikastamaan. Se, viitsinkö näin julkisella foorumilla sitä sanoa on eri asia, mutta sun kanssa voidaan kyllä yksityisesti keskustella.


Annetaan asian olla vaan.

----------


## Joonas Pio

HSL:n hallituksen ensi viikon kokouksen esityslistalta selviää, että Nobina on tehnyt 50/2020-kilpailutuksesta sekä hankintaoikaisuvaatimuksen että valituksen markkinaoikeudelle.

HSL:n hallitukselle esitetään, että hankintaoikaisuvaatimus hylätään, koska hankintapäätöksen muuttamiselle ei ole perusteita.

https://hslfi.oncloudos.com/cgi/DREQ...em&id=202045-8

----------


## Melamies

Mitäpä jos Nobina katsoisi peiliin? Heidän henkilökunnastaan on kaksinumeroinen %-osuus epäpäteviä jurpoja.

Valittaminen tuntuu olevan Nobinan päätoimiala. Alkaisimmeko me HSL-liikenteeen matkustajat tehtailemaan valituksia Nobinasta? Sitä saa mitä tilaa.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Mitäpä jos Nobina katsoisi peiliin? Heidän henkilökunnastaan on kaksinumeroinen %-osuus epäpäteviä jurpoja.
> 
> Valittaminen tuntuu olevan Nobinan päätoimiala. Alkaisimmeko me HSL-liikenteeen matkustajat tehtailemaan valituksia Nobinasta? Sitä saa mitä tilaa.


en tule kettuilemaan mutta millä perusteella epäpäteviä urpoja?

----------


## Ivecomies

> en tule kettuilemaan mutta millä perusteella epäpäteviä urpoja?


Samaa mietin itekin. Noita epäpäteviä urpoja löytyy oikeastaan kaikilta isoilta bussifirmoilta (niin Nobinalta, Helbiltä, PL:ltä, Savonlinjalta kuin myös Tammelundilta). Ite en ymmärrä millä tavalla se liittyy Nobina-yhtiöön? kuljettajia on hyvin monenlaisia eikä se voi olla mitenkään työnantajan vika, jos jollain firmalla on ammattitaidoton kuljettaja. Mun mielest Nobinan kuljettajat ei oo yhtään sen kummempia kuin Helbin ja PL:n. Heiltäkin löytyy hyvin monenlaista työntekijää...

----------


## Melamies

> en tule kettuilemaan mutta millä perusteella epäpäteviä urpoja?


Sellainen vaikutelma on tullut matkustajana, autoilijana ja onnettomuusuutisia ja somea seuratessa.

Pointtini on lähinnä se, että yhtä hyvin HSL olisi voinut kyseenalaistaa Nobinan kyvyn toteuttaa laadukasta liikennettä kuin HelBin taloudellisen tulevaisuuden.

----------


## JT

> Heidän henkilökunnastaan on kaksinumeroinen %-osuus epäpäteviä jurpoja.


Nuo mainitsemasi epäpätevät urpot siirtyvät Lonka-sopimuksen nojalla Nobinalta HelB:lle, mikäli HelB todella pääsee aloittamaan liikenteen Ojangosta.

----------


## tkp

> Pointtini on lähinnä se, että yhtä hyvin HSL olisi voinut kyseenalaistaa Nobinan kyvyn toteuttaa laadukasta liikennettä kuin HelBin taloudellisen tulevaisuuden.


Hsl varmaankin pidättää melkoisen määrän euroja nobinan liikennöintikorvauksista sanktioina näiden "jurpojen" toiminnan takia että kärjistäen voisi sanoa että mitä enemmän liikennöitsijä törttöilee sitä halvemmaksi liikenne tulee hsl:lle.

----------


## toson

> Heidän henkilökunnastaan on kaksinumeroinen %-osuus epäpäteviä jurpoja.


Tämä alkaa mennä jo kunnianloukkauksen puolelle.Miten kehtaat edes väittää tuollaista?

----------


## joboo

Nobina sai nuolla näppejään ja Helb sai pitää kohteensa.

----------


## Rehtori

Ilmeisesti tämän sopimuksen tarjottua kalustoa ei ole julkaistu missään?

----------


## kuukanko

Kalusto tulee julkiseksi vasta sopimuksen tekemisen jälkeen ja niin kauan kun hankinnasta on valitus päällä markkinaoikeudessa, ei sopimusta voida tehdä. Markkinaoikeuden ratkaisusta sitten riippuu, voidaanko sopimusta tehdä ratkaisun jälkeenkään.

----------


## Ivecomies

Montakohan autoa Nobinalta menee poistoon ens kesänä, kun niin paljon liikennettä menetetään? poistuukohan heiltä kaikki 8700LE:t ja suurin osa Scaloista?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:45 ----------

Haluan muistuttaa että tän ketjun ensimmäisessä viestissä on linja 93 unohdettu mainita kokonaan, vaikka Kuukankorven sivujen mukaan silläkin päättyy sopimus 8/2021 muiden Nobinan 90-sarjalaisten tapaan.

----------


## aki

> Montakohan autoa Nobinalta menee poistoon ens kesänä, kun niin paljon liikennettä menetetään? poistuukohan heiltä kaikki 8700LE:t ja suurin osa Scaloista?
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:45 ----------
> 
> Haluan muistuttaa että tän ketjun ensimmäisessä viestissä on linja 93 unohdettu mainita kokonaan, vaikka Kuukankorven sivujen mukaan silläkin päättyy sopimus 8/2021 muiden Nobinan 90-sarjalaisten tapaan.


8700LE ja Scalojen lisäksi poistolistalla saattaa olla myös lisää VDL:ä ja myös 8500LE-kalustoa.

----------


## tomppa.bx

> Haluan muistuttaa että tän ketjun ensimmäisessä viestissä on linja 93 unohdettu mainita kokonaan, vaikka Kuukankorven sivujen mukaan silläkin päättyy sopimus 8/2021 muiden Nobinan 90-sarjalaisten tapaan.



Linja 93 on mukana kierroksella 52/2020 kohteessa 266 Sipoon linjojen kanssa.

----------


## Gulf

Nobinan valitus ei mennyt läpi markkinaoikeudessa ja HelB on allekirjoittanut liikennöintisopimuksen kohteesta.

----------


## kuukanko

> Nobinan valitus ei mennyt läpi markkinaoikeudessa ja HelB on allekirjoittanut liikennöintisopimuksen kohteesta.


Markkinaoikeuden ratkaisuissa ei näy, että asiaa olisi vielä käsitelty. Itse olen käsityksessä, että HelB:n kanssa on tehty väliaikainen sopimus siihen asti, että markkinaoikeus antaa ratkaisunsa ja ko. ratkaisun perusteella tehty uusi sopimus voi aikanaan alkaa. Väliaikaista sopimusta liikennöitäisiin myös väliaikaiskalustolla ja odotettavissa on mm. Kabusta sekä TKL:n 200- ja 600-sarjojen Scaloja  :Smile:

----------


## Ivecomies

> Markkinaoikeuden ratkaisuissa ei näy, että asiaa olisi vielä käsitelty. Itse olen käsityksessä, että HelB:n kanssa on tehty väliaikainen sopimus siihen asti, että markkinaoikeus antaa ratkaisunsa ja ko. ratkaisun perusteella tehty uusi sopimus voi aikanaan alkaa. Väliaikaista sopimusta liikennöitäisiin myös väliaikaiskalustolla ja odotettavissa on mm. Kabusta sekä TKL:n 200- ja 600-sarjojen Scaloja


Onko TKL siis luopumassa kaikista Scaloistaan? se firma on kyllä todella Volvoistunut tänä päivänä. Ja entäs sit nivelet? tuleekohan sinne jotain vanhoja ruotsalaisia niveleitä tilapäiskalustoksi?

----------


## Eppu

> Väliaikaista sopimusta liikennöitäisiin myös väliaikaiskalustolla ja odotettavissa on mm. Kabusta sekä TKL:n 200- ja 600-sarjojen Scaloja


Näinköhän kuitenkaan? Aikaakin on vielä vuosi ja jos ratkaisu tosiaan tuli näin nopeasti niin sittenhän kaikki menee kuin on suunniteltu. 
Mitä tulee mahdollisiin väliaikaisbusseihin, niin en välttämättä oikein usko noihin mainittuihin. Kabuseista en tosin tiedä, nekin vanhenevat kovaa vauhtia. TKL:n 600-sarja on jo kuopattu viimeistä yksilöä myöten ja 200-sarjan telit alkavat olla rempattuja lukuunottamatta varsin heikossa hapessa. Jos Tampereelta pitäis tilapäiskalustoa haalia niin tarjolla vois olla parempaakin, esim. Länskärin Volvoja joita jää taas yli ensi kesänä kun Kangasala ja Lempäälä siirtyy PTL:lle.

----------


## hana

> Markkinaoikeuden ratkaisuissa ei näy, että asiaa olisi vielä käsitelty. Itse olen käsityksessä, että HelB:n kanssa on tehty väliaikainen sopimus siihen asti, että markkinaoikeus antaa ratkaisunsa ja ko. ratkaisun perusteella tehty uusi sopimus voi aikanaan alkaa. Väliaikaista sopimusta liikennöitäisiin myös väliaikaiskalustolla ja odotettavissa on mm. Kabusta sekä TKL:n 200- ja 600-sarjojen Scaloja


Kyseessä on nimenomaan väliaikainen sopimus. Jos markkinaoikeus päätyy Helbin kannalta negatiiviseen ratkaisuun niin tuleeko kohteesta uusi kilpailutus vai päätyykö se automaattisesti toiseksi tulleelle Nobinalle?

----------


## kuukanko

> Jos markkinaoikeus päätyy Helbin kannalta negatiiviseen ratkaisuun niin tuleeko kohteesta uusi kilpailutus vai päätyykö se automaattisesti toiseksi tulleelle Nobinalle?


Siinä tapauksessa HSL voi päättää, haluaako se tehdä sopimuksen toiseksi tulleen kanssa vai kilpailuttaa kohteen uudestaan.

----------


## hana

> Siinä tapauksessa HSL voi päättää, haluaako se tehdä sopimuksen toiseksi tulleen kanssa vai kilpailuttaa kohteen uudestaan.


Väliaikainen sopimus viitannee siihen että HSL on valmistautunut kohteen mahdolliseen uuteen kilpailutukseen, koska oletan että markkinaoikeuden ratkaisu tulee ennen 8/21 ja toiseksi tulleella Nobinalla olisi riittävästi nykyistä kalustoa aloittaa liikenne lyhyellä varoitusajalla. Väliaikaisella sopimuksella HSL varmistaa liikenteen aloituksen ja voi kilpailuttaa kohteen uudestaan. Samalla voi tehdä pakettiin mahdollisia säästötoimenpiteitä koronaan liittyen.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Väliaikaista sopimusta liikennöitäisiin myös väliaikaiskalustolla ja odotettavissa on mm. Kabusta sekä TKL:n 200- ja 600-sarjojen Scaloja


Näin tänään Lahdessa Nysse-värisen Scala-telin nro 266 ja Bussikirjasto kertookin jo useamman TKL:n 200-sarjan Scalan uudeksi sijoituspaikaksi Helsingin Bussiliikenteen.

----------


## kuukanko

> Bussikirjasto kertookin jo useamman TKL:n 200-sarjan Scalan uudeksi sijoituspaikaksi Helsingin Bussiliikenteen.


TKL:n kalustopäällikkö on päättänyt 9.9. myydä autot 265, 266, 268, 269, 271 ja 273 Helsingin Bussiliikenne Oy:lle ja auton 664 Kabus Oy:lle.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> TKL:n kalustopäällikkö on päättänyt 9.9. myydä autot 265, 266, 268, 269, 271 ja 273 Helsingin Bussiliikenne Oy:lle ja auton 664 Kabus Oy:lle.


Onko tietoa koska näitä 2xx Scaloja näkee sitten Helsingissä?

----------


## Gulf

> Onko tietoa koska näitä 2xx Scaloja näkee sitten Helsingissä?


Eiköhän ne ensi syksyyn mennessä ole täällä. Varmaan maalataan, kunnostetaan ja asennetaan LIJ systeemit ensin.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Siinä tapauksessa HSL voi päättää, haluaako se tehdä sopimuksen toiseksi tulleen kanssa vai kilpailuttaa kohteen uudestaan.


Mistä muuten johtuu, että HSL:n on pakko kilpailuttaa tää kohde nyt taas uudestaan eikä perinteiseen tapaan, että kun liikennöitsijä voittaa kohteen, niin kohde on voitettu ja liikennöitsijä aloittaa kohteen ajamisen sopimuskauden alkaessa ja asia pihvi? kun sopparihan jouduttiin keskeyttämään kesällä, jonka jälkeen HelB sai pitää sen? minkä takia ei ole edelleenkään varma että HelB on voittanut kohteen itelleen ja that's it?

----------


## volvojees

Näin Nysse-värisen bussin juuri äsken Töölössä. Kylkinumero oli 170 tai 270.

----------


## killerpop

> Näin Nysse-värisen bussin juuri äsken Töölössä. Kylkinumero oli 170 tai 270.


Eiköhän se ollut #170 ja ex Paunu, ex Transdev/Veolia. Hänet ymmärtääkseni on myyty tässä noin viikon aikana.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Eiköhän se ollut #170 ja ex Paunu, ex Transdev/Veolia. Hänet ymmärtääkseni on myyty tässä noin viikon aikana.


Johan vähenee Scalojen määrä Tampereen seudulla.  :Very Happy:

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Eiköhän se ollut #170 ja ex Paunu, ex Transdev/Veolia. Hänet ymmärtääkseni on myyty tässä noin viikon aikana.


Helbille tulossa tämäkin?

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> Näin Nysse-värisen bussin juuri äsken Töölössä. Kylkinumero oli 170 tai 270.


Ehkä se oli 271? Sillä se ja 268 on Ruhan "ylä pihalla".

----------


## volvojees

> Ehkä se oli 271? Sillä se ja 268 on Ruhan "ylä pihalla".


Otin kuvankin siitä puhelimella ja vaikutti että kylkinumero olisi 170.

----------


## killerpop

> Helbille tulossa tämäkin?


Olisko menny Kasilinjoille. Eli ei liity HSL:n bussiliikenteen kilpailutukseen mitenkään.

----------


## kuukanko

Markkinaoikeus on eilisellä päätöksellään hylännyt Nobinan valituksen. Markkinaoikeuden ratkaisu

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Markkinaoikeus on eilisellä päätöksellään hylännyt Nobinan valituksen. Markkinaoikeuden ratkaisu


Väliaikaista kalustoa ei siis tarvita?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Väliaikaista kalustoa ei siis tarvita?


Eiköhän sitä tarvita, liikenteen alkuun on kuitenkin vain n. 6 kk ja valtaosa uusista on sähköbusseja, joiden toimitusaika on yleensä dieselkäyttöisiä pidempi.

----------


## Zambo

> Markkinaoikeus on eilisellä päätöksellään hylännyt Nobinan valituksen.


Oikeudenkäyntikuluja ja -maksuja hankintapäätöksestä valittaneelle kertyi vaivaiset 99 000+korkokulut.

----------


## Wito

Hyvä että saadaan vaihtelua, ettei aina Nobina liikennöi noita Vantaan linjoja.

----------


## Ivecomies

Nyt kun Nobinan valitus on hylätty, niin koska selviää minkä merkkistä uutta kalustoa Helb hankkii Ojankoon? nyt voi vain sanoa että onnea ja menestystä Helbille Ojankoon! 👍

----------


## Gulf

> Nyt kun Nobinan valitus on hylätty, niin koska selviää minkä merkkistä uutta kalustoa Helb hankkii Ojankoon? nyt voi vain sanoa että onnea ja menestystä Helbille Ojankoon! 👍


Riippuu varmaan siitä aikooko Nobina valittaa vielä korkeimpaan hallinto-oikeuteen päätöksestä. 30 vuotokautta on aikaa tälle, mutta jos Nobina nielee tappionsa niin varmasti heti tämän jälkeen lähtee kalusto tilaukseen.

----------


## kuukanko

> Riippuu varmaan siitä aikooko Nobina valittaa vielä korkeimpaan hallinto-oikeuteen päätöksestä.


Pääsääntöisesti KHO ei määrää toimeenpanokieltoja hankinta-asioissa silloin kun markkinaoikeus on hylännyt alkuperäisen valituksen, joten sopimuksen voi tehdä jatkovalituksesta huolimatta. Käsittely KHO:ssa voi kestää kauankin, jos asia on kinkkinen. Esim. kilpailukierrokselta 37 Nobina jätti valituksen markkinaoikeuteen 22.12.2015 ja asian jatkokäsittely KHO:ssa oli vielä kesken viime kesänä, kun Nobina veti valituksensa pois (siinä välissä KHO oli pyytänyt ennakkoratkaisua EU-tuomioistuimelta, joka taas oli pyytänyt asiasta lausuntoa EU:n komissiolta. Nobina veti valituksensa pois vähän sen jälkeen kun komissio oli lausunut, että heistä HSL:n tulkinta oli EU:n hankintadirektiivin mukainen).

----------


## Gulf

> Pääsääntöisesti KHO ei määrää toimeenpanokieltoja hankinta-asioissa silloin kun markkinaoikeus on hylännyt alkuperäisen valituksen, joten sopimuksen voi tehdä jatkovalituksesta huolimatta. Käsittely KHO:ssa voi kestää kauankin, jos asia on kinkkinen. Esim. kilpailukierrokselta 37 Nobina jätti valituksen markkinaoikeuteen 22.12.2015 ja asian jatkokäsittely KHO:ssa oli vielä kesken viime kesänä, kun Nobina veti valituksensa pois (siinä välissä KHO oli pyytänyt ennakkoratkaisua EU-tuomioistuimelta, joka taas oli pyytänyt asiasta lausuntoa EU:n komissiolta. Nobina veti valituksensa pois vähän sen jälkeen kun komissio oli lausunut, että heistä HSL:n tulkinta oli EU:n hankintadirektiivin mukainen).


Ai se on noin monimutkainen homma... No eiköhän sitten Lahdessa kohta lyödä päitä yhteen ja ruvetaan hankkimaan kalustoa. Voisin kuvitella, että suunitelmat sen osalta on jo valmiiksi tehty, että tilauksiin päästään kunhan vain siihen lupa irtoaa.

----------


## pehkonen

> Ai se on noin monimutkainen homma... No eiköhän sitten Lahdessa kohta lyödä päitä yhteen ja ruvetaan hankkimaan kalustoa. Voisin kuvitella, että suunitelmat sen osalta on jo valmiiksi tehty, että tilauksiin päästään kunhan vain siihen lupa irtoaa.


Suunnitelmat olivat valmiina jo tarjousvaiheessa. Nyt hankinnan aloitus vain viivästyi.

----------


## kuukanko

> Suunnitelmat olivat valmiina jo tarjousvaiheessa. Nyt hankinnan aloitus vain viivästyi.


Suunnitelmat menee toivottavasti uusiksi (positiviisessa mielessä), koska tarjousvaiheesta on jo vuosi aikaa ja sähköbussien kehitys on nyt niin nopeaa, että kehitys on mennyt eteenpäin tällä välin. Esim. VDL:ltä on tulossa kokonaan uusi sähköbussimallisto.

----------


## Tuomas

Olisiko täällä tietoa, kuinka A1- ja A2-linja-autot jakaantuvat Itäkeskuksen ja Tikkurilan välille?

D-linja-autot menevät tietenkin 570:lle ja C-kalusto olettavasti Lahdenväylän linjoille.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Olisiko täällä tietoa, kuinka A1- ja A2-linja-autot jakaantuvat Itäkeskuksen ja Tikkurilan välille?
> 
> D-linja-autot menevät tietenkin 570:lle ja C-kalusto olettavasti Lahdenväylän linjoille.


Tietoa ei ole, mutta sen puuttuessa on mukavaa päätellä. A1-kalustoa ei todennäköisesti sijoiteta kokopäiväisesti Helsingin keskustaan ulottuville linjoille. Näin ollen voisi päätellä, että Itäkeskus (eli linjat 92 - 98 niiltä osin jotka pakettiin kuuluvat) saisi varsinkin A1:siä. Todennäköisesti A1:siä voisi riittää Vantaankin sisäisille linjoille A2:sten ohella. Voi olla että jako menee muullakin tavalla.

----------


## kuukanko

Tässä yhteenvetoa talviarjen kilpailukaavioista. HSL voi jokaisiin aikatauluihin muuttaa sijoittelua vapaasti, joten tällaisenaan nämä tuskin toteutuvat. Automäärääkin on vähennetty koronasäästöjen vuoksi kilpailutuksessa olleesta.

Tilaajan kaavioissa bussit kiertävät linjalta toiselle, joten nämä ovat tässä yksinkertaistuksia asiasta. Monesti kierrätys on samaa päättäriä käyttävien linjojen kesken, joten olen tässä jaotellut linjoja sen mukaan, mutta muunkinlaista kierrätystä on (esim. Tikkurilassa päivän ajava A2 voi mennä Itä-Helsingin N-linjoille metroliikenteen loputtua. Itse asiassa Itä-Helsingin N-linjat näytettäisiin ajettavan pääosin Vantaalla päivisin ajavalla A2- ja C-kalustolla tilaajan kaavioissa - HelB:n tuotanto voi sitten olla vielä asia erikseen). Kierrätystä voi olla myös useamman eri linjaryhmän kesken: esim. linja 717 on kilpailukaavioissa Rautatientori - Hakunila - Itä-Hakkila - Tikkurila ja sitä pitkin bussit voivat näppärästi vaihtaa seutulinjoilta Tikkurilan linjoille tai toisin päin ilman siirtoajoja. Erilaisia siirtoajojakin on (esim. Hakaniemi - Itäkeskus, kun bussit vaihtavat seutulinjojen ja Itä-Helsingin linjojen välillä) ja yksittäisissä tapauksissa erilaisia "villejäkin" vaihtoja, esim. 587:n ja Itä-Helsingin linjojen välillä. Päivätauon pitävät bussit voivat myös ennen ja jälkeen päivätauon liikennöidä aivan eri suunnilla. Niissä tapauksissa nämä on listattu aamuruuhkan mukaan.

A1: Itä-Helsinki 29, 734 1, 737 2, Tikkurila 7, Tikkurila ja 518 sekaisin 1, 587 2, 588 1
A2: Tikkurila 14, Hakaniemen seutulinjat 5, Rautatientorin seutulinjat 2, Tikkurila, Hakaniemen seutulinjat ja Rautatientorin seutulinjat sekaisin 2, Tikkurila ja Hakaniemen seutulinjat sekaisin 3, Tikkurila ja Rautatientorin seutulinjat sekaisin 5, 518 2, 587 3
C: Hakaniemen seutulinjat 12, Rautatientorin ja Hakaniemen seutulinjat sekaisin 3, Rautatientorin seutulinjat ja Tikkurila sekaisin 7, Rautatientorin seutulinjat 4, 587 1, Hakaniemen seutulinjat ja Itä-Helsinki sekaisin 1, Tikkurila 2
D: kaikki 570:lla
Tein listan nyt kiireessä ja siinä on todennäköisesti virheitä, mutta suuntaa se ainakin antaa.

----------


## Tuomas

Asia tuli selväksi, kiitoksia Rattivaunulle ja kuukankolle.

----------


## kuukanko

Varsinainen liikennöintisopimus HelB:n kanssa on allekirjoitettu. Koska sopimuksen alkaminen lykkääntyi markkinaoikeusvalituksen vuoksi, on sekä liikennöintikauden alkua että päättymistä siirretty vuodella eteenpäin ja uusi liikennöintikausi on 8/2022 - 8/2029 + 3 vuoden optio.

Sopimuksen kalusto on:
*31.12.2023 asti*: 16 x uusi sähkö-D, 40 x uusi sähkö-A1, 6 x uusi A2, 1903, 1610, 1121 - 1124, 1101 - 1107, 1110 - 1112, 1009, 1010, 1016 - 1022, 955 - 957, 950, 953, 1838, 1703, 1704, 1530 - 1534, 1403, 1404, 1410 - 1412, 1301 - 1304, 1206, 1207, 1209 - 1217, 1003, 1004
*1.1.2024 - 31.12.2024:* 16 x sähkö-D (sopimuksen alusta), 40 x sähkö-A1 (sopimuksen alusta), 3 x uusi sähkö-A2, 6 x A2 (sopimuksen alusta), 1902, 1903, 1601 - 1610, 1121 - 1124, 1101 - 1107, 1110 - 1112, 1021, 1838, 1703, 1704, 1530 - 1534, 1403, 1404, 1410 - 1412, 1301 - 1304, 1206, 1207, 1209 - 1217, 1003, 1004
*1.1.2025 - 31.12.2025:* 16 x sähkö-D (sopimuksen alusta), 40 x sähkö-A1 (sopimuksen alusta), 3 x uusi sähkö-A2, 3 x sähkö-A2 (2024), 6 x A2 (sopimuksen alusta), 1902, 1903, 1601 - 1610, 1121 - 1124, 1102, 1104 - 1107, 1110 - 1112, 1838, 1703, 1704, 1503 - 1517, 1522 - 1534
*1.1.2026 - 31.12.2026:* 16 x sähkö-D (sopimuksen alusta), 40 x sähkö-A1 (sopimuksen alusta), 3 x sähkö-A2 (2025), 3 x sähkö-A2 (2024), 6 x A2 (sopimuksen alusta), 1902, 1903, 1801 - 1815, 1608 - 1610, 1601 - 1604, 1816 - 1838, 1703, 1704, 1503 - 1507
*1.1.2027 -:* 16 x sähkö-D (sopimuksen alusta), 40 x sähkö-A1 (sopimuksen alusta), 8 x uusi sähkö-A2, 3 x sähkö-A2 (2025), 3 x sähkö-A2 (2024), 6 x A2 (sopimuksen alusta), 14 - 24, 1920, 4 - 13, 1913 - 1919, 1816, 1817, 1819, 1820, 1822, 1828 - 1831, 1833, 1834, 1837, 1838

----------


## Ivecomies

> Varsinainen liikennöintisopimus HelB:n kanssa on allekirjoitettu. Koska sopimuksen alkaminen lykkääntyi markkinaoikeusvalituksen vuoksi, on sekä liikennöintikauden alkua että päättymistä siirretty vuodella eteenpäin ja uusi liikennöintikausi on 8/2022 - 8/2029 + 3 vuoden optio.


No johan nyt jotakin, aika suuren vaikutuksen näköjään tollaiset (turhat) liikennöitsijöiden valitukset tekee kilpailutuksiin tänä päivänä. Helbin ystävänä voin vain sanoa että aikamoinen pettymys kyllä, kun olin niin odottanut että jo tän vuoden elokuussa Rautatientori ja Tikkurila ois täynnä Helbin busseja, mut nyt joutuukin vielä odottamaan vuotta eteenpäin ennen kuin Itä-Vantaa on lähes kokonaan Helbin valtakuntaa. Varmasti myös pettymys niille Helbin kuljettajille, ketkä olivat jo suunnitelleet Ojankoon siirtymistä tän vuoden elokuussa. Pakko sanoa että ei ole kyllä tällaista aiemmin ikinä tullut vastaan HSL-alueella, ainakaan yli 10 vuoteen, kun ite olen joukkoliikennettä harrastanut. Aika mielenkiintoinen uutinen suoraan sanottuna. Mut jokatapauksessa tollaiset valitukset ovat mielestäni täysin turhia. Mites muuten käy Helbin ostamille entisille tamperelaisille Scaloille, mitkä oli tarkoitettu Ojangon sopparia varten?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> No johan nyt jotakin, aika suuren vaikutuksen näköjään tollaiset (turhat) liikennöitsijöiden valitukset tekee kilpailutuksiin tänä päivänä. Helbin ystävänä voin vain sanoa että aikamoinen pettymys kyllä, kun olin niin odottanut että jo tän vuoden elokuussa Rautatientori ja Tikkurila ois täynnä Helbin busseja, mut nyt joutuukin vielä odottamaan vuotta eteenpäin ennen kuin Itä-Vantaa on lähes kokonaan Helbin valtakuntaa. Varmasti myös pettymys niille Helbin kuljettajille, ketkä olivat jo suunnitelleet Ojankoon siirtymistä tän vuoden elokuussa.


Vai mennäänkö ensimmäinen vuosi väliaikaisella sopimuksella ilman kokonaan uusia autoja, ja samalla väliaikaiseksi tarkoitetulla käytetylläkin kalustolla? Elokuussa 2022 ja siitä eteen päin kalusto sitten alkaa uusiutua kuukanko:n selostaman mukaisesti vaiheittain.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Vai mennäänkö ensimmäinen vuosi väliaikaisella sopimuksella ilman kokonaan uusia autoja, ja samalla väliaikaiseksi tarkoitetulla käytetylläkin kalustolla? Elokuussa 2022 ja siitä eteen päin kalusto sitten alkaa uusiutua kuukanko:n selostaman mukaisesti vaiheittain.


Näinhän se menee. Helsingin Bussiliikenne aloittaa suunnitellusti tänä vuonna Ojangon linjoilla.

----------


## aki

Onkohan mahdollista että Helb ehtii saamaan jo ensi Elokuun aloitukseen jonkin verran uutta sähkökalustoa? Tässä on  kuitenkin aikaa vielä yli kolme kuukautta. Riippuu tietysti paljon tehtaiden toimitusajoista, ja kun sähköbussien menekki on tällä hetkellä suurta, niin voi olla että toimitusajat ovat pitkiäkin.
Jokatapauksessa ensi elokuusta tulee pitkästä aikaa mielenkiintoinen kalustobongauksen suhteen kun linjoilla nähdään paljon väliaikaista kalustoa.

----------


## hana

> Onkohan mahdollista että Helb ehtii saamaan jo ensi Elokuun aloitukseen jonkin verran uutta sähkökalustoa? Tässä on  kuitenkin aikaa vielä yli kolme kuukautta. Riippuu tietysti paljon tehtaiden toimitusajoista, ja kun sähköbussien menekki on tällä hetkellä suurta, niin voi olla että toimitusajat ovat pitkiäkin.
> Jokatapauksessa ensi elokuusta tulee pitkästä aikaa mielenkiintoinen kalustobongauksen suhteen kun linjoilla nähdään paljon väliaikaista kalustoa.


Tietääkseni ei tule eikä kyllä olisi taloudellisestikaan kannattavaa.

----------


## kuukanko

Ja jos ja kun uudet tulevat vasta ensi vuonna, niin jos HelB hankkii muiden KA-yhtiöiden tapaan sähköbussit VDL:ltä, on silloin saatavissa jo uutta mallia.

----------


## Melamies

> Ja jos ja kun uudet tulevat vasta ensi vuonna, niin jos HelB hankkii muiden KA-yhtiöiden tapaan sähköbussit VDL:ltä, on silloin saatavissa jo uutta mallia.


Niin, jos kaikki toimivat kuten PL ja Nobina, niin eurooppalaiset bussinvalmistajat voivat pistää lapun luukulle.

Jos näin  oikein, Helbillä oli VDL:n sähköbussi linjalla koekäytössä.

----------


## Zambo

> Niin, jos kaikki toimivat kuten PL ja Nobina, niin eurooppalaiset bussinvalmistajat voivat pistää lapun luukulle.


Suuren Suomen sähköbussipäätökset kaataa kaikki eurooppalaiset valmistajat?

----------


## Makke93

Joo, VDL:ää taitaa tulla, kun ensimmäinen uusi Citeakin on menossa Koivistolle Lahteen. Odottelin, että Helb ottaisi Volvoa kun niiden testibussi on ollut ajossa melkein vuodenpäivät, mutta ei kai sitten.





> Niin, jos kaikki toimivat kuten PL ja Nobina, niin eurooppalaiset bussinvalmistajat voivat pistää lapun luukulle.


Onhan PL ostanut myös VDL:ää

----------


## Wreith

> Onhan PL ostanut myös VDL:ää


PL ei todenäköisesti olisi ostanut näitä jos leppävaaran latureita ei olisi pakotettu käytettäväksi

----------


## Melamies

> Suuren Suomen sähköbussipäätökset kaataa kaikki eurooppalaiset valmistajat?


En rajoita ajatteluani vain Suomeen, eikä Suomen päätökset paina yhtään mitään, kun bussiyhtiöt hankkivat busseja.  Esim Nobina on ostanut kiinalaisia busseja myös Ruotsiin.

----------


## Makke93

> Saako kuvaa tänne?


Nyt löyty kuva Helb 704:sta oranssina, jonka näkee ilman Facebook-tiliäkin https://smihub.com/c/3198455571670633652

----------


## Pera

HelBille on näköjään tullu tällänen "uusvanha" Volvo: https://www.instagram.com/p/CQKJVL2Hnec/

----------


## bussitietäjä

> HelBille on näköjään tullu tällänen "uusvanha" Volvo: https://www.instagram.com/p/CQKJVL2Hnec/


Onko tälläisiä yllätyksiä lisääkin tiedossa?  :Smile:

----------


## Gulf

> Onko tälläisiä yllätyksiä lisääkin tiedossa?


No en tiedä onko tämä mikään iso yllätys. Eköhän pitkin maakuntia haalita kaikki mahdolliset vanhat vuodeksi liikenteeseen kelpaavat autot Ojankoon.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> No en tiedä onko tämä mikään iso yllätys. Eköhän pitkin maakuntia haalita kaikki mahdolliset vanhat vuodeksi liikenteeseen kelpaavat autot Ojankoon.


HelBin vanhat kyllä tiedän palaavan mutta esim tämä edellä mainittu niin tiennyt😍!

----------


## aki

> HelBille on näköjään tullu tällänen "uusvanha" Volvo: https://www.instagram.com/p/CQKJVL2Hnec/


Tuon kylkinumero on 627. Aiemmin on tullut käytettyä kalustoa tampereelta numeroille 621-623. Ilmeisesti myös numeroille 624-626 on tullut tai tulossa jotain käytettyjä?

----------


## kuukanko

> Aiemmin on tullut käytettyä kalustoa tampereelta numeroille 621-623. Ilmeisesti myös numeroille 624-626 on tullut tai tulossa jotain käytettyjä?


Myös 624 on ex-TKL (269, MEI-727). Numerot 625 ja 626 on siis kuitenkin vielä vapaana.

----------


## repesorsa

> Onko tälläisiä yllätyksiä lisääkin tiedossa?



Porvoostahan löytyis vielä pari siskoa lisää tuolle Volvolle alo # 7 ja 9  :Wink:

----------


## APH

Tuleekohan jäljellä olevat MANit ajamaan yhtään tuossa Itä-Helsingin paketissa? Se vasta olisi hauska näky.

----------


## Puolimatala

> Tuleekohan jäljellä olevat MANit ajamaan yhtään tuossa Itä-Helsingin paketissa? Se vasta olisi hauska näky.


Manien ajot lienevät ajettu. Olen kyllä itsekin herkutellut ajatuksella, että MANnia näkisi syksyllä esimerkiksi 518:lla. Lienee vain tuo Ruhan varikon tilapäismuuttokin mikä tekee kaasuautojen ruokkimisesta hieman haastavampaa. Mutta miten lie sitten nuo kaasu-Subitkin toki?

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> Myös 624 on ex-TKL (269, MEI-727). Numerot 625 ja 626 on siis kuitenkin vielä vapaana.


626 on ex Porvoon Liikenne 7 Volvo 8700 B7RLE (JIJ-254 rekkari). 
627 on ex Porvoon Liikenne 8, samanlainen Volvo (JIJ-294 rekkari)


621-624 ovat ex TKL Scaloja.

(PS. HelB 619-620, 701-706, ovat saanut runkolinja värityksen, sekä Scalat 610-612 ovat tehneet paluun Helsinkiin sekä 1113-1116. 610-612 ovat kokovalkoisa kuten nuo ex Porvoon Liikenteen Volvot. 1113-1116 saavat tietääkseni tilaajavärityksen. Paluun ovat siis tehneet seuraavat autot: 610-612, 701-702, sekä 1113-1116.)

----------


## Rattivaunu

> 626 on ex Porvoon Liikenne 7 Volvo 8700 B7RLE (JIJ-254 rekkari). 
> 627 on ex Porvoon Liikenne 8, samanlainen Volvo (JIJ-294 rekkari)
> 
> 
> 621-624 ovat ex TKL Scaloja.


624 näkyi aamulla Hakamäentien suuntaan ja nuo kaksi Volvoa Nauvontielle. Tuon #627:n rekisteritunnus on minun havaintojeni mukaan JIJ-*296*. Samoille kulmille, missä nuo Volvotkin seisoivat, oli kerätty MANeja jokunen.

----------


## repesorsa

> 626 on ex Porvoon Liikenne 7 Volvo 8700 B7RLE (JIJ-254 rekkari). 
> 627 on ex Porvoon Liikenne 8, samanlainen Volvo (JIJ-294 rekkari)
> 
> 
> 621-624 ovat ex TKL Scaloja.
> 
> (PS. HelB 619-620, 701-706, ovat saanut runkolinja värityksen, sekä Scalat 610-612 ovat tehneet paluun Helsinkiin sekä 1113-1116. 610-612 ovat kokovalkoisa kuten nuo ex Porvoon Liikenteen Volvot. 1113-1116 saavat tietääkseni tilaajavärityksen. Paluun ovat siis tehneet seuraavat autot: 610-612, 701-702, sekä 1113-1116.)


625 sopis varmaan Porvoon kolmannelle Volvolle JIJ-330  :Wink:

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> 624 näkyi aamulla Hakamäentien suuntaan ja nuo kaksi Volvoa Nauvontielle. Tuon #627:n rekisteritunnus on minun havaintojeni mukaan JIJ-*296*. Samoille kulmille, missä nuo Volvotkin seisoivat, oli kerätty MANeja jokunen.


Joo niin onkin JIJ-296 😀 näppäily virhe

----------


## Gulf

> Manien ajot lienevät ajettu. Olen kyllä itsekin herkutellut ajatuksella, että MANnia näkisi syksyllä esimerkiksi 518:lla. Lienee vain tuo Ruhan varikon tilapäismuuttokin mikä tekee kaasuautojen ruokkimisesta hieman haastavampaa. Mutta miten lie sitten nuo kaasu-Subitkin toki?


MANit on poistettu kuulemma pysyvästi. Olisihan siellä muutama yksilö varmasti ollut jolla vielä vuoden olisi voinut ajaa. Kaasu subien tankkaus voitanee hoitaa Ruskeasuon kaasuasemalla Hakamäenkujalla, tai sitten siirtvät Ojankoon ja niiden tankkaus hoidetaan Ikean tai Tattarisuon kaasuasemilla. On Ruhastakin joskus ajettu Tattarisuolle niitä tankkaamaan 😄

----------


## Rattivaunu

> 625 sopis varmaan Porvoon kolmannelle Volvolle JIJ-330


Minusta JIJ-330 näytti 628:lta, kun Hakamäentiellä liikuskelin.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> Minusta JIJ-330 näytti 628:lta, kun Hakamäentiellä liikuskelin.


Joo. Kolmas on 628.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Väliaikaista sopimusta liikennöitäisiin myös väliaikaiskalustolla ja odotettavissa on mm. Kabusta sekä TKL:n 200- ja 600-sarjojen Scaloja


Joko Kabuseja tullut Helsinkiin?

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> Joko Kabuseja tullut Helsinkiin?


Eipä niitä ole näkynyt 😄

----------


## Wreith

> Eipä niitä ole näkynyt 😄


Toivottavasti ei näykkään

----------


## ettäjaa

> Toivottavasti ei näykkään


Valitettavasti HelB aika varmasti kuitenkin tunkee vanhoja romuja tänne Itä-Helsinkiin. Vanhat bussit ovat mukava yllätys kun niitä näkee enintään kerran viikossa. Eri asia jos ei voi raskaan työpäivän jälkeen edes nojata ikkunaan ilman että päätä alkaa särkeä tärinän takia. Tämä tietysti vain tapahtuu jos itse moottorin kovasta äänestä ei ole vielä ehtinyt tulla päänsärkyä. Tulen varmaan valitsemaan melkein aina 8xx-sarjan linjojen sähköbussin vaikka 9x-sarjan linjalla oleva bussi lähtisi 10 minuuttia aikaisemmin. Kivempi vain nähdä ne ikkunasta.

----------


## canis lupus

Eivätkös ne pue aikalailla hyvin itähelsinkiläistä katukuvaa?  :Very Happy:

----------


## ettäjaa

> Eivätkös ne pue aikalailla hyvin itähelsinkiläistä katukuvaa?


Pitäisikö samalla sitten muuttaa kaikki keskustan julkinen liikenne hevosvetoiseksi? Se vasta sopisikin katukuvaan  :Wink:

----------


## Resiina

> Pitäisikö samalla sitten muuttaa kaikki keskustan julkinen liikenne hevosvetoiseksi? Se vasta sopisikin katukuvaan


 öö... Siinäpä ideaa. Heh heh... Uusi hevosvetoinen raitiolinja Rautatientorilta Kaisaniemen puiston kautta Hakaniemeen siten että pitkänsillan viereen tehdään puinen silta hevosraitiotietä varten 🐎 ... Heh heh...

----------


## Gulf

> Valitettavasti HelB aika varmasti kuitenkin tunkee vanhoja romuja tänne Itä-Helsinkiin. Vanhat bussit ovat mukava yllätys kun niitä näkee enintään kerran viikossa. Eri asia jos ei voi raskaan työpäivän jälkeen edes nojata ikkunaan ilman että päätä alkaa särkeä tärinän takia. Tämä tietysti vain tapahtuu jos itse moottorin kovasta äänestä ei ole vielä ehtinyt tulla päänsärkyä. Tulen varmaan valitsemaan melkein aina 8xx-sarjan linjojen sähköbussin vaikka 9x-sarjan linjalla oleva bussi lähtisi 10 minuuttia aikaisemmin. Kivempi vain nähdä ne ikkunasta.


 Syyttävä sormi osoittakoot Nobinan suuntaan 😉 no vuoden päästä pitäisi päästä nauttimaan itä-Helsingissäkin sähköautoista.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Pitäisikö samalla sitten muuttaa kaikki keskustan julkinen liikenne hevosvetoiseksi? Se vasta sopisikin katukuvaan


Sitä **skan hajua ei kiitos. Dieselissä ei toki ole mitään vikaa, nykyisethän ovat puhtaita, eivätkä edes vähän savuta. Erään %-yhtiön mainos siellä jo kulkee, sekä sinisiin haalareihin pukeutuneet jotka virkavallan nimissä ovat siellä.

----------


## hana

> Syyttävä sormi osoittakoot Nobinan suuntaan 😉 no vuoden päästä pitäisi päästä nauttimaan itä-Helsingissäkin sähköautoista.


Onko Helb jo tilannut sähköbussit ja jos on niin mitä merkkiä?

----------


## Gulf

> Onko Helb jo tilannut sähköbussit ja jos on niin mitä merkkiä?


Ei ole vielä ainakaan ilmoitettu tilauksesta.

----------


## Karosa

> Ei ole vielä ainakaan ilmoitettu tilauksesta.


Se vaan kävi mielessä, että saako mistään pankista autoille lainaa tällä hetkellä?

----------


## citybus

> Se vaan kävi mielessä, että saako mistään pankista autoille lainaa tällä hetkellä?


Hyvä kysymys. Saa tosiaan nähdä, miten yrityssaneeraus vaikuttaa.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Syyttävä sormi osoittakoot Nobinan suuntaan 😉 no vuoden päästä pitäisi päästä nauttimaan itä-Helsingissäkin sähköautoista.


Nobina taisi myöhästyttää päätöstä noin puoli vuotta joten HelB olisi ihan hyvin voinut hankkia sähköbussit jo 2022 talvelle tai keväälle _ja samalla säästää liikennöintikustannuksissa._ Se, että sopimuksessa on nollavaatimukset ei tarkoita, että sinne on pakko laittaa vain ja ainoastaan busseja jotka olisivat kelvottomia muualla HSL-alueella.

----------


## Gulf

> Nobina taisi myöhästyttää päätöstä noin puoli vuotta joten HelB olisi ihan hyvin voinut hankkia sähköbussit jo 2022 talvelle tai keväälle _ja samalla säästää liikennöintikustannuksissa._ Se, että sopimuksessa on nollavaatimukset ei tarkoita, että sinne on pakko laittaa vain ja ainoastaan busseja jotka olisivat kelvottomia muualla HSL-alueella.


Varsinainen liikennöintisopimus alkaa kuitenkin vasta 8/22 joten miksi hankkia uusi kalusto puolta vuotta aiemmin? Mikäli oikein ymmärsin, niin elokuun 22 aloitukseenkaan ei ehdi vielä kaikki, vaan osa nivelistä tulee vasta loppuvuodesta.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Varsinainen liikennöintisopimus alkaa kuitenkin vasta 8/22 joten miksi hankkia uusi kalusto puolta vuotta aiemmin? Mikäli oikein ymmärsin, niin elokuun 22 aloitukseenkaan ei ehdi vielä kaikki, vaan osa nivelistä tulee vasta loppuvuodesta.


Syitä uuden kaluston hankkimiseen ovat esimerkiksi matalammat liikennöintikustannukset ja matalammat huoltokustannukset. Tajuaisin vielä, jos HelB käyttäisi omia vanhoja bussejansa, mutta kun kalustoa tulee muutama bussi kerrallaan monesta paikasta niin synergiaetuja ei kyllä varmasti ole yhtään. Ovatkohan esim. HelBille tulevat Kabusit edes tuttuja niitä huoltavalle henkilökunnalle? Siinä voi sitten parin bussin takia opetella miten ne toimivat ja vuoden jälkeen se tieto on taas turhaa.

Toiseksi tuo että bussit eivät ehtisi ajoissa on kyllä erittäin outoa. Suurin osa Nobinan uusista sähköbusseista on seisonut jo pidemmän aikaa Vantaalla ja heillä oli kuitenkin selvästi vähemmän aikaa sopimuksen varmistumisesta liikennöinnin aloittamiseen.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Joko Kabuseja tullut Helsinkiin?


mennään pääaiheesta metsään 

täällä sitä on ensimmäisen kerran toivottu, kun Helbin myynnistä oli puhetta http://jlf.fi/f12/10520-koiviston-au...en/#post187670

Lisäksi on ihan erillinen topic aiheelle. 

http://jlf.fi/f12/15422-toive-kabuseja-helb-lle/

----------


## Gulf

> Syitä uuden kaluston hankkimiseen ovat esimerkiksi matalammat liikennöintikustannukset ja matalammat huoltokustannukset. Tajuaisin vielä, jos HelB käyttäisi omia vanhoja bussejansa, mutta kun kalustoa tulee muutama bussi kerrallaan monesta paikasta niin synergiaetuja ei kyllä varmasti ole yhtään. Ovatkohan esim. HelBille tulevat Kabusit edes tuttuja niitä huoltavalle henkilökunnalle? Siinä voi sitten parin bussin takia opetella miten ne toimivat ja vuoden jälkeen se tieto on taas turhaa.
> 
> Toiseksi tuo että bussit eivät ehtisi ajoissa on kyllä erittäin outoa. Suurin osa Nobinan uusista sähköbusseista on seisonut jo pidemmän aikaa Vantaalla ja heillä oli kuitenkin selvästi vähemmän aikaa sopimuksen varmistumisesta liikennöinnin aloittamiseen.


No pakkohan sitä kalustoa on muualtakin haalia kun eihän oma vapautuva kalusto riitä, ei siinä varmaan sen ihmeempää syytä. Mistä muuten päättelet, että HelBille on tulossa kabuseja? Täällä esitetyt jutut ovat kuitenkin vain spekulointia, enkä itse ainakaan usko että kabuseja tullaan täällä näkemään. Mitä sähköautojen toimitusaikaan tulee, niin väittäisin pitkän toimitusajan viittaavan eurooppalaisen tehtaan/tehtaiden tuotoksiin eikä mihinkään Kiinan ihmeisiin.

Aika näyttää mitä tuleman pitää, jäämme jännityksellä odottamaan.

----------


## kuukanko

> mennään pääaiheesta metsään


Ei mennä, koska HelB:lle tulee nyt joka tapauksessa käytettyä kalustoa konsernin sisältä. Jos Kabuseja Helsinkiin on joskus tullakseen, niin se hetki on nyt (tai sitten sitä ei tule todennäköisesti koskaan).

----------


## ettäjaa

> No pakkohan sitä kalustoa on muualtakin haalia kun eihän oma vapautuva kalusto riitä, ei siinä varmaan sen ihmeempää syytä. Mistä muuten päättelet, että HelBille on tulossa kabuseja? Täällä esitetyt jutut ovat kuitenkin vain spekulointia, enkä itse ainakaan usko että kabuseja tullaan täällä näkemään. Mitä sähköautojen toimitusaikaan tulee, niin väittäisin pitkän toimitusajan viittaavan eurooppalaisen tehtaan/tehtaiden tuotoksiin eikä mihinkään Kiinan ihmeisiin.
> 
> Aika näyttää mitä tuleman pitää, jäämme jännityksellä odottamaan.


Jos toimitusaika on niin pitkä etteivät kaikki bussit edes ehdi sopimuksen alkuun, vaikka nyt on enemmän aikaa kuin alunperin piti olla, niin kai HelBin olisi pitänyt tietää, että ne eivät ehdi sopimuksen alkuun jo silloin kun tarjosivat. Eikös tuo ole jo melkein sopimuksen vastaista, että tarjoaa sopimuksen alkuun busseja, jotka eivät ole vielä silloin edes valmiita?

Sitä paitsi tuo pointti halvemmista liikennöinti- ja huoltokustannuksista (ilmankin synergiaetuja) luulisi olevan ihan hyvä syy itsessään.

----------


## QS6

Alla Kuukankon taannoinen viesti, jossa sopimus- ja kalustotilanne kuvattu. Sopimuksen mukaista kalustoa HelB päässyt sitovasti tilaamaan vasta kevättalvella. 








> Varsinainen liikennöintisopimus HelB:n kanssa on allekirjoitettu. Koska sopimuksen alkaminen lykkääntyi markkinaoikeusvalituksen vuoksi, on sekä liikennöintikauden alkua että päättymistä siirretty vuodella eteenpäin ja uusi liikennöintikausi on 8/2022 - 8/2029 + 3 vuoden optio.
> 
> Sopimuksen kalusto on:
> *31.12.2023 asti*: 16 x uusi sähkö-D, 40 x uusi sähkö-A1, 6 x uusi A2, 1903, 1610, 1121 - 1124, 1101 - 1107, 1110 - 1112, 1009, 1010, 1016 - 1022, 955 - 957, 950, 953, 1838, 1703, 1704, 1530 - 1534, 1403, 1404, 1410 - 1412, 1301 - 1304, 1206, 1207, 1209 - 1217, 1003, 1004
> *1.1.2024 - 31.12.2024:* 16 x sähkö-D (sopimuksen alusta), 40 x sähkö-A1 (sopimuksen alusta), 3 x uusi sähkö-A2, 6 x A2 (sopimuksen alusta), 1902, 1903, 1601 - 1610, 1121 - 1124, 1101 - 1107, 1110 - 1112, 1021, 1838, 1703, 1704, 1530 - 1534, 1403, 1404, 1410 - 1412, 1301 - 1304, 1206, 1207, 1209 - 1217, 1003, 1004
> *1.1.2025 - 31.12.2025:* 16 x sähkö-D (sopimuksen alusta), 40 x sähkö-A1 (sopimuksen alusta), 3 x uusi sähkö-A2, 3 x sähkö-A2 (2024), 6 x A2 (sopimuksen alusta), 1902, 1903, 1601 - 1610, 1121 - 1124, 1102, 1104 - 1107, 1110 - 1112, 1838, 1703, 1704, 1503 - 1517, 1522 - 1534
> *1.1.2026 - 31.12.2026:* 16 x sähkö-D (sopimuksen alusta), 40 x sähkö-A1 (sopimuksen alusta), 3 x sähkö-A2 (2025), 3 x sähkö-A2 (2024), 6 x A2 (sopimuksen alusta), 1902, 1903, 1801 - 1815, 1608 - 1610, 1601 - 1604, 1816 - 1838, 1703, 1704, 1503 - 1507
> *1.1.2027 -:* 16 x sähkö-D (sopimuksen alusta), 40 x sähkö-A1 (sopimuksen alusta), 8 x uusi sähkö-A2, 3 x sähkö-A2 (2025), 3 x sähkö-A2 (2024), 6 x A2 (sopimuksen alusta), 14 - 24, 1920, 4 - 13, 1913 - 1919, 1816, 1817, 1819, 1820, 1822, 1828 - 1831, 1833, 1834, 1837, 1838

----------


## aki

Listaan tähän Helbin kalustoa joka nyt todennäköisesti aloittaa elokuussa Itä-helsingin/vantaan linjoilla. Tiedot on kerätty tämän ketjun aiemmista viesteistä.

610-615, 619-620, 621-628, 701-706, 950, 953, 955-957, 1003, 1004, 1009, 1010, 1016-1022, 1101-1107, 1110-1116, 1121-1124, 1206, 1207, 1209-1217, 1301-1304, 1403, 1404, 1410-1412, 1530-1534, 1610, 1703, 1704, 1838, 1903.

Kasassa on siis 85 autoa joista telejä on 42. Tarvetta on siis edelleen 37 auton verran sekä varakalusto. Scalat 819-825 ovat olleet keväällä enimmäkseen haagan linjoilla, joten saattaisiko nuokin siirtyä ojangon varikolle?

----------


## antsa

Mikä on auto 625 ? Jos 621-624 ovat ex.TKL ja 626-628 Porvoosta tulleet Volvot. Eli onko tuo tyhjä numero vai löytyykö siihen joku ?

----------


## aki

> Mikä on auto 625 ? Jos 621-624 ovat ex.TKL ja 626-628 Porvoosta tulleet Volvot. Eli onko tuo tyhjä numero vai löytyykö siihen joku ?


Saattaa olla vielä tyhjä mutta eiköhän sillekin numerolle jokin auto vielä löydy.

----------


## Makke93

> Listaan tähän Helbin kalustoa joka nyt todennäköisesti aloittaa elokuussa Itä-helsingin/vantaan linjoilla. Tiedot on kerätty tämän ketjun aiemmista viesteistä.
> 
> 610-615, 619-620, 621-628, 701-706, 950, 953, 955-957, 1003, 1004, 1009, 1010, 1016-1022, 1101-1107, 1110-1116, 1121-1124, 1206, 1207, 1209-1217, 1301-1304, 1403, 1404, 1410-1412, 1530-1534, 1610, 1703, 1704, 1838, 1903.
> 
> Kasassa on siis 85 autoa joista telejä on 42. Tarvetta on siis edelleen 37 auton verran sekä varakalusto. Scalat 819-825 ovat olleet keväällä enimmäkseen haagan linjoilla, joten saattaisiko nuokin siirtyä ojangon varikolle?


Myös Tampereelta tulleet 737-739

Runkolinjavärit on foorumin viestien ja nettikuvien perusteella tähän mennessä saaneet 619-624, 701-706 ja nuo 737-739. Se on yhteensä 15 autoa, kun 570:lle tarvitaan 16 ja lisäksi vara-autot, joiden määrä riippuu siitä kuinka näitä saa ajaa ristiin nykyisten runkolinjojen kaluston kanssa ja kuinka 550:n poikkeureittien muutokset vapauttavat kalustoa. Voisikohan 625 olla sitten myös oranssi, kun mitä muutakaan syytä sille on jättää väli ennen Porvoon Volvoja kuin saada runkolinjaväriset yhteen syssyyn?




> Varsinainen liikennöintisopimus alkaa kuitenkin vasta 8/22 joten miksi hankkia uusi kalusto puolta vuotta aiemmin? Mikäli oikein ymmärsin, niin elokuun 22 aloitukseenkaan ei ehdi vielä kaikki, vaan osa nivelistä tulee vasta loppuvuodesta.


Onko kysyntä tosiaan noin kovaa, vai onko kyse siitä että ollaan tilaamassa kalustoa, joka tulee markkinoille vasta myöhemmin? Esimerkiksi uutta Citeaa.

----------


## repesorsa

> Mikä on auto 625 ? Jos 621-624 ovat ex.TKL ja 626-628 Porvoosta tulleet Volvot. Eli onko tuo tyhjä numero vai löytyykö siihen joku ?


Porvoon Volvojen sisaraluksiahan löytyy vielä Jyväskylästa muutama, onkohan nille enää tarve siellä?

----------


## Star 701

> Porvoon Volvojen sisaraluksiahan löytyy vielä Jyväskylästa muutama, onkohan nille enää tarve siellä?


Eipä noille taida olla kohta käyttöä Jyväskylässä, vuoden 2005 vastaavat autot poistuivat jo aiemmin, mutta vielä nuo 2006 ja 2007 autot vielä taitaavat olla ajossa siellä elleivät sitten poistu tämänkuukauden aikana.

----------


## Mikko121

> Porvoon Volvojen sisaraluksiahan löytyy vielä Jyväskylästa muutama, onkohan nille enää tarve siellä?


Noiden Jyväskylän Norjalaisvolvojen tarpeeseen vaikuttanee eniten Kuopiosta tulevien Kabussien määrä. Jokatapauksessa kolmen 2006-mallisen ajot loppuvat lokakuussa joten mikseipä ne voisi tietään Helbille löytää. 

Jyväskylässä on sitten vielä kolme Helbtaustaista Scalaa sekä neljä 8700 Volvoa. Näiden kohtalo ei ole tainnu selvitä vielä kenellekään, mutta nyt kesäaikana niitä ei ole enää ajossa näkynyt. 

Mutta sitten niistä Kabusseista niin kyllähän nyt tosiaan voi olla se hetki milloin niitä saatetaan HSL-liikenteessä nähdä sillä jos Helbin kalustotarve meinataan täyttää yhtymän sisältä, ei muunmerkkiset autot tule riittämään tai sitten täytyisi alkaa lypsämään uudempia VDL:ä enkä kyllä siinä näe mitään järkeä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Mutta sitten niistä Kabusseista niin kyllähän nyt tosiaan voi olla se hetki milloin niitä saatetaan HSL-liikenteessä nähdä sillä jos Helbin kalustotarve meinataan täyttää yhtymän sisältä, ei muunmerkkiset autot tule riittämään tai sitten täytyisi alkaa lypsämään uudempia VDL:ä enkä kyllä siinä näe mitään järkeä.


Tai sitten pitää tehdä enemmän tätä pyöritystä, jota ainakin Jyväskylässä on tehty jo vähän: sinne tulee Kuopiosta Kabuseja ja sitten taas sieltä ex-HelB:ejä palautetaan HelB:lle. Riittääpä maalareilla hommia.

Tämä kilpailukohde määriteltiin ennen koronaa, joten liikenne alkaa varmasti selvästi suppeampana kuin mitä se kilpailutettiin. Myös HelB:n muista kohteista on vähennetty liikennettä, joten muualta konsernista ei tarvita lähellekään sitä 46:tta korvaavaa 2-akselista, mitä kohteeseen on alun perin tarjottu uusia 2-akselisia.

Runkolinjaniveliäkin korvaamaan riittää varmaan ne telit, jotka on jo nyt oransseina, koska säästöjen vuoksi 550:n automäärä on kasvanut kilpailutuksesta vain yhdellä pitkistä poikkeusreiteistä huolimatta (ja sinne on kuitenkin sopimuskauden aikana tullut neljä uutta) ja 560:lla taas kalustotarve vähenee elokuusta alkaen.

----------


## Ivecomies

Minkä takia HSL ei kelpuuta käytettyjä nivelbusseja väliaikaiskalustoksi 570:lle niitä Helbin uusia sähköniveliä odottaessa? se olisi myös kuljettajien näkökulmasta hyvin toimiva ratkaisu jolloin he pääsisivät harjoittelemaan nivelbussin hallintaa käytetyillä nivelillä ennen uusien nivelien saapumista. Ne TKL:ltä hiljattain poistuneet pari Solarista olisivat sopineet mainiosti Helbille väliaikaiskalustoksi uusien nivelien saapumiseen asti. Tai jos ois ollut tarvetta useammalle, ois myös varmasti Ruotsistakin löytynyt moni hyvä yksilö...

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Minkä takia HSL ei kelpuuta käytettyjä nivelbusseja väliaikaiskalustoksi 570:lle niitä Helbin uusia sähköniveliä odottaessa? se olisi myös kuljettajien näkökulmasta hyvin toimiva ratkaisu jolloin he pääsisivät harjoittelemaan nivelbussin hallintaa käytetyillä nivelillä ennen uusien nivelien saapumista. Ne TKL:ltä hiljattain poistuneet pari Solarista olisivat sopineet mainiosti Helbille väliaikaiskalustoksi uusien nivelien saapumiseen asti. Tai jos ois ollut tarvetta useammalle, ois myös varmasti Ruotsistakin löytynyt moni hyvä yksilö...


Eiköhän sekä HSL:n että Helsingin Bussiliikenteen intressi ole käyttää olemassaolevia autoja väliaikaisen sopimuksen ajan, kun niitä on konsernissa ylimääräisenä. Nivelet hommataan sitten, kun sopimus sen edellyttää. Toisin sanoen, ei osteta autoja turhaan ostamisen ilosta.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Eiköhän sekä HSL:n että Helsingin Bussiliikenteen intressi ole käyttää olemassaolevia autoja väliaikaisen sopimuksen ajan, kun niitä on konsernissa ylimääräisenä. Nivelet hommataan sitten, kun sopimus sen edellyttää. Toisin sanoen, ei osteta autoja turhaan ostamisen ilosta.


Paitsi että ne TKL:n entiset Scalat eivät tulleet KA-konsernin sisältä. Yhtä hyvinhän Helb ois voinut hommata TKL:ltä niiden lisäks ne pari saman ikäistä nivel-Solarista.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Paitsi että ne TKL:n entiset Scalat eivät tulleet KA-konsernin sisältä. Yhtä hyvinhän Helb ois voinut hommata TKL:ltä niiden lisäks ne pari saman ikäistä nivel-Solarista.


No joo, kaikkea C-tyypin kalustoa ei ollut ylimääräisenä konsernissa. Mutta, kuten aiemmin totesin, ei osteta ostamisen ilosta, nuo Scalat saatiin varsin edullisesti ja täyttävät vaatimukset, Solaristen kohdalla olisi voinut olla toisin, mutta nehän eivät olleet edes myytävänä tuossa kaupassa.

----------


## Eppu

> Paitsi että ne TKL:n entiset Scalat eivät tulleet KA-konsernin sisältä. Yhtä hyvinhän Helb ois voinut hommata TKL:ltä niiden lisäks ne pari saman ikäistä nivel-Solarista.


Solaris-nivelet eivät liene mikään järkiostos. #80 taitaa olla vielä ehjä mutta käsittääkseni #76:sta hajosi jo kone ja poistettiin joskus keväällä.

----------


## Mikko121

> Tai sitten pitää tehdä enemmän tätä pyöritystä, jota ainakin Jyväskylässä on tehty jo vähän: sinne tulee Kuopiosta Kabuseja ja sitten taas sieltä ex-HelB:ejä palautetaan HelB:lle. Riittääpä maalareilla hommia.
> 
> Tämä kilpailukohde määriteltiin ennen koronaa, joten liikenne alkaa varmasti selvästi suppeampana kuin mitä se kilpailutettiin. Myös HelB:n muista kohteista on vähennetty liikennettä, joten muualta konsernista ei tarvita lähellekään sitä 46:tta korvaavaa 2-akselista, mitä kohteeseen on alun perin tarjottu uusia 2-akselisia.
> 
> Runkolinjaniveliäkin korvaamaan riittää varmaan ne telit, jotka on jo nyt oransseina, koska säästöjen vuoksi 550:n automäärä on kasvanut kilpailutuksesta vain yhdellä pitkistä poikkeusreiteistä huolimatta (ja sinne on kuitenkin sopimuskauden aikana tullut neljä uutta) ja 560:lla taas kalustotarve vähenee elokuusta alkaen.



Olisi kyllä mielenkiintoista tietää kuinka paljon autoja Helb lopulta tarvitsee. Maakunnissa noita Ex-Helbläisiä tai muitakaan sopivia autoja ei vain taida kauheasti olla jäljellä. 

Kalustolistoja kun tutkii voidaan todeta seuraavaa ja lähdetään siitä että Helsinkiin ei tulisi VDL:ä, Kabusseja eikä teliautoja:

Porvoo: Jäljellä lähinnä L94-Scaloja ja yksi uudempi. Ei kai näitä enää helsinkiin?

Lahti: 5 kpl 2011-mallisia Helb-taustaisia Scaloja. 

Jyväskylä: 4 kpl Volvo 8700, 3kpl 06-Scalaa joilla Helb tausta. 6 kpl Norjalais-8700:a. Sitten toki 4kpl kaksiakselisia Citywidejä, mutta näiden uskon jäävän Jyväskylään.

Kuopio: Ei mitään

Rauma: Ei mitään

Oulu: Kymmenkunta KUB-Scalaa joista ainakin 3 ellei 4 on tullut juuri Jyväskylästä, joten olisi outoa jos ne samantien lähtisivät Hkiin.

----------


## Miska

> Olisi kyllä mielenkiintoista tietää kuinka paljon autoja Helb lopulta tarvitsee. Maakunnissa noita Ex-Helbläisiä tai muitakaan sopivia autoja ei vain taida kauheasti olla jäljellä.


HelB:llä lienee syksyllä HSL-liikennettä n. 315 - 320 auton verran, joten 10 %:n vara-automäärällä autotarve olisi n. 350 autoa. Kun laskuista jättää kaasubussit pois, lienee HelB:llä jo maakunnista siirretyt ja TKL:ltä ostetut autot huomioiden n. 360 autoa, joten enempää ei ehkä tarvitakaan. Tuolla 360 autolla riittäisi jo reilummin vara-autoja Linkkereiden ja raskaaseen ajoon joutuvan vanhemman kaluston sijaistamiseksi.

----------


## kuukanko

31.1.2020 HelB:llä oli 305 auton liikenne ja 347 bussia. Ilmeisesti kaasubussien ja Linkkereiden takia vara-autoja on oltava vähän enemmän kuin 10%.

Tällä hetkellä mun laskuissa HelB:llä on kevätkaudella linjalla olleita busseja 350 kpl, joista 15 kaasuja (13 MAN:ia ja 2 Scaniaa). Muualta on tähän mennessä tullut 21 bussia, jotka eivät vielä ole olleet linjalla (7 TKL, 3 Porvoon Liikenne, 2 Linkkeriä, ex-HelB:t 610 - 612, 701, 702 ja 1113 - 1116). Jos kaasubussit lähtevät pois mutta Linkkerien takia vara-autoja tarvitaan enemmän kuin 10%, niin jonkin verran tarvittaisiin vielä lisäkalustoa. Siihen esim. noi Jyväskylän ex-HelB:t ja/tai ex-norjalaiset riittäisi hyvin.

Ehkä siis koronasäästöt pelasti HSL-alueen Kabuseilta  :Smile:  Kohtahan se nähdään.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Maalarilla tai teipparilla on ollut tosiaan hommia, HelB 1113 näkyy olevan HSL-väreissä.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> Maalarilla tai teipparilla on ollut tosiaan hommia, HelB 1113 näkyy olevan HSL-väreissä.


Samoin myös auto 1114 on maalattu. Mutta ei ollut HSL/HelB-logoja vielä teipattu kun sen viimeksi näin.

----------


## Makke93

> Runkolinjaniveliäkin korvaamaan riittää varmaan ne telit, jotka on jo nyt oransseina, koska säästöjen vuoksi 550:n automäärä on kasvanut kilpailutuksesta vain yhdellä pitkistä poikkeusreiteistä huolimatta (ja sinne on kuitenkin sopimuskauden aikana tullut neljä uutta) ja 560:lla taas kalustotarve vähenee elokuusta alkaen.


Mikähän 560:n autotarvetta vähentää, kun talviaikataulujen mukaan reitti kulkee edelleen Honkasuolle ja 8min vuorovälikin näyttäisi jatkuvan aamuruuhkassa yhdestä suunnasta melkein kierrosajan verran, ja toisesta puolisen tuntia?




> Samoin myös auto 1114 on maalattu. Mutta ei ollut HSL/HelB-logoja vielä teipattu kun sen viimeksi näin.


Eivätkos nämä ole kylkinumerosta huolimatta vuodelta 2010, eli niitä ei olisi pakko maalata HSL-vareihin?

----------


## Miska

> Mikähän 560:n autotarvetta vähentää, kun talviaikataulujen mukaan reitti kulkee edelleen Honkasuolle ja 8min vuorovälikin näyttäisi jatkuvan aamuruuhkassa yhdestä suunnasta melkein kierrosajan verran, ja toisesta puolisen tuntia?


Koronasäästöt kuten aika monella muullakin linjalla. Noin pitkällä linjalla yhden auton vähennys vaikuttaa keskimääräiseen vuoroväliin luokkaa 20-30 sekuntia ja mahdollinen ajoajan nopeutuminen voi vielä hieman vähentää vaikutusta, joten kovin dramaattista palvelutason heikennystä ei ole luvassa.

----------


## EVhki

> Koronasäästöt kuten aika monella muullakin linjalla. Noin pitkällä linjalla yhden auton vähennys vaikuttaa keskimääräiseen vuoroväliin luokkaa 20-30 sekuntia ja mahdollinen ajoajan nopeutuminen voi vielä hieman vähentää vaikutusta, joten kovin dramaattista palvelutason heikennystä ei ole luvassa.


Kyseisellä linjalla on kuitenkin saattanut varsinkin talvisin joskus nähdä jopa kolme bussia lähes peräkkäin, vaikka linjan vuoroväli ei ole ihan hurjan tiheä ja tällöin linjan palvelutaso ja luotettavuus on ollut aika heikkoa. Monesti on tuntunut, että linja tarvitsisi ennemminkin pidemmät kääntöajat. Toki linjaa ei ole esim. Rastilassa tahdistettu metroon (vaikka on ainoa liityntälinja kyseiseltä asemalta Vuosaaren asukkaille), joten sinänsä aikataulun epäluotettavuudella on vähemmän merkitystä ja joskus siitä voi jopa hyötyä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Eivätkos nämä ole kylkinumerosta huolimatta vuodelta 2010, eli niitä ei olisi pakko maalata HSL-vareihin?


Tuon erän Scalat olivatkin alunperin HelB:n omissa väreissä, Helsingissä yhtäjaksoisesti pysyneet yksilöt ovat edelleenkin. Kyseinen 1113 ehti olla muutaman vuoden Jyväskylässä, ja sillä oli siellä Linkki-värit. Helsinkiin paluu sitten muutti tilannetta ja uudet värit oli joka tapauksessa saatava. Myös 613 - 615, samoin 712 sekä 1014 ja 1015 saivat jo aiemmin HSL-värit, vaikka alun perin niissäkään ei sellaisia ollut ollut. Ojankoa varten ilmeisesti lyhytaikaiseen käyttöön ajateltuihin jo varsin ikääntyneisiin autoihin 610 - 612 sekä 626 - 628 näköjään tyydyttiin maalaamaan vain valkoinen pohjaväri, jonka päälle on merkitty tarvittavat tunnukset.

----------


## repesorsa

> Mikä on auto 625 ? Jos 621-624 ovat ex.TKL ja 626-628 Porvoosta tulleet Volvot. Eli onko tuo tyhjä numero vai löytyykö siihen joku ?


Missä nuo 3 ex Porvoon Volvot liikennöi?

----------


## kuukanko

Vielä niitä ei ole bongattu linjalla lainkaan. Viikolla ainakin yksi seisoi Ruskeasuon varikolla.

HelB ylipäätään näyttää pärjäävän aika pienellä kalustomäärällä, vaikka se liikennöi myös "ylimääräisenä" 8X:ää tällä hetkellä. Aikaisemmassa viestissäni arvelin, että jotakin lisäkalustoa olisi vielä tarvittu, mutta sellaista ei ole näkynyt. Kaasubusseista 1904 ja 1905 ovat tosin jatkaneet liikenteessä, mutta ne ovat vain kaksi bussia. Linkkereillä taas ei ole ajettu ollenkaan.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> Missä nuo 3 ex Porvoon Volvot liikennöi?


Tietääkseni niitten olisi ideana tulla Ojankoon ajamaan A1-vuoroja mm. Tixin linjoilla.

----------


## Wreith

Olen nyt viime päivinä eksynyt tuonne itä-vantaan suunnalle ja totesin, että nuo HelB:in hybridi volvot ovat turhan pieniä linjoille 631 & 735. Seisovia matkustajia on enemmän kuin istuvia ja pandemia ei tietysti auta tätä suhdannetta tippaakaan. 

Linja 619 on lyhyt eikä matkustajiakaan ole paljoa. Omasta mielestä noi volvot soveltuisi tuolle linjalle vakioiksi

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Olen nyt viime päivinä eksynyt tuonne itä-vantaan suunnalle ja totesin, että nuo HelB:in hybridi volvot ovat turhan pieniä linjoille 631 & 735. Seisovia matkustajia on enemmän kuin istuvia ja pandemia ei tietysti auta tätä suhdannetta tippaakaan. 
> 
> Linja 619 on lyhyt eikä matkustajiakaan ole paljoa. Omasta mielestä noi volvot soveltuisi tuolle linjalle vakioiksi


#1201 taitaa olla huollossa mutta tosiaan nuo sopisi 588 ja 619:n vakioksi.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Varsinainen liikennöintisopimus HelB:n kanssa on allekirjoitettu. Koska sopimuksen alkaminen lykkääntyi markkinaoikeusvalituksen vuoksi, on sekä liikennöintikauden alkua että päättymistä siirretty vuodella eteenpäin ja uusi liikennöintikausi on 8/2022 - 8/2029 + 3 vuoden optio.
> 
> Sopimuksen kalusto on:
> *31.12.2023 asti*: 16 x uusi sähkö-D, 40 x uusi sähkö-A1, 6 x uusi A2, 1903, 1610, 1121 - 1124, 1101 - 1107, 1110 - 1112, 1009, 1010, 1016 - 1022, 955 - 957, 950, 953, 1838, 1703, 1704, 1530 - 1534, 1403, 1404, 1410 - 1412, 1301 - 1304, 1206, 1207, 1209 - 1217, 1003, 1004
> *1.1.2024 - 31.12.2024:* 16 x sähkö-D (sopimuksen alusta), 40 x sähkö-A1 (sopimuksen alusta), 3 x uusi sähkö-A2, 6 x A2 (sopimuksen alusta), 1902, 1903, 1601 - 1610, 1121 - 1124, 1101 - 1107, 1110 - 1112, 1021, 1838, 1703, 1704, 1530 - 1534, 1403, 1404, 1410 - 1412, 1301 - 1304, 1206, 1207, 1209 - 1217, 1003, 1004
> *1.1.2025 - 31.12.2025:* 16 x sähkö-D (sopimuksen alusta), 40 x sähkö-A1 (sopimuksen alusta), 3 x uusi sähkö-A2, 3 x sähkö-A2 (2024), 6 x A2 (sopimuksen alusta), 1902, 1903, 1601 - 1610, 1121 - 1124, 1102, 1104 - 1107, 1110 - 1112, 1838, 1703, 1704, 1503 - 1517, 1522 - 1534
> *1.1.2026 - 31.12.2026:* 16 x sähkö-D (sopimuksen alusta), 40 x sähkö-A1 (sopimuksen alusta), 3 x sähkö-A2 (2025), 3 x sähkö-A2 (2024), 6 x A2 (sopimuksen alusta), 1902, 1903, 1801 - 1815, 1608 - 1610, 1601 - 1604, 1816 - 1838, 1703, 1704, 1503 - 1507
> *1.1.2027 -:* 16 x sähkö-D (sopimuksen alusta), 40 x sähkö-A1 (sopimuksen alusta), 8 x uusi sähkö-A2, 3 x sähkö-A2 (2025), 3 x sähkö-A2 (2024), 6 x A2 (sopimuksen alusta), 14 - 24, 1920, 4 - 13, 1913 - 1919, 1816, 1817, 1819, 1820, 1822, 1828 - 1831, 1833, 1834, 1837, 1838


Tämä keväällä 2021 tehty listaus on erittäin mielenkiintoinen. Nyt on puolisen vuotta kulunut, ja liikennöinti Ojangon paketilla (50/2020) väliaikaissopimuksen puitteissa on ehtinyt käynnistyä. Pyrin listaamaan tämän paketin kaluston syksyn 2021 tilanteen mukaisesti. Lähteenä ovat omat havaintoni valokuvieni toimiessa tukena, samoin Bussitutka.

Kaksiakseliset: 610 - 616, 626 - 628, 712, 725, 726, 804 - 808, 810 - 815, 816 - 825, 908 - 911, 920 - 929, 941, 947 - 951, 953, 955 - 957, 1009, 1010, 1016 - 1022, 1101 - 1107, 1109 - 1112, 1121 - 1124, 1201, 1202, 1602 ja 1603.

Telit: 619, 620, 621 - 624, 701 - 706, 722 - 724, 737 - 739, 1206, 1207, 1209 - 1217, (1219*), 1301 - 1304, 1403, 1404, 1410 - 1412, 1522 - 1526, 1703, 1704 ja 1838.

* = HelB 1219 oli koko alkusyksyn Ojangon paketin linjoilla, mutta aivan viime päivinä se onkin liikkunut muualla.

Kaksiakselisista suurin osa edustaa kalustotyyppiä A2. A1-ketjuille on sijoitettu tämän vuoksi huomattavan paljon myös eri ikäisiä A2:sia, samalla kun autot 626 - 628 sekä 1201 ja 1202 ilmeisesti ovat nimenomaan A1-ketjujen vakiokalustoa etenkin Vantaan puolella.

Linjalla 570 liikkuu muitakin oransseja telejä kuin 619, 620, 622 - 624, 701 - 706 sekä 737 - 739. Niiden (lähinnä 13- ja 15-teliyksilöiden) sijoitusvarikosta minulla ei ole tarkkaa käsitystä. Ja muutenkin, yllä olevan listan tarkoitus on esittää viestiketjun sopimuksen kalusto, jotain osaa tästä liikenteestä periaatteessa voidaan hoitaa esimerkiksi Uuden Varhan varikolta (Roihupelto) enkä sulkisi pois sitäkään, että Ojangosta voitaisiin hoitaa ainakin joitakin yksittäisiä muiden pakettien vuoroja.

----------


## Miska

> Linjalla 570 liikkuu muitakin oransseja telejä kuin 619, 620, 622 - 624, 701 - 706 sekä 737 - 739. Niiden (lähinnä 13- ja 15-teliyksilöiden) sijoitusvarikosta minulla ei ole tarkkaa käsitystä. Ja muutenkin, yllä olevan listan tarkoitus on esittää viestiketjun sopimuksen kalusto, jotain osaa tästä liikenteestä periaatteessa voidaan hoitaa esimerkiksi Uuden Varhan varikolta (Roihupelto) enkä sulkisi pois sitäkään, että Ojangosta voitaisiin hoitaa ainakin joitakin yksittäisiä muiden pakettien vuoroja.


Itse olen havainnut, että Itä-Helsingin liityntälinjat ajetaan uudesta Varhasta, mutta sieltä puolestaan on siirtynyt runkolinjan 560 liikennettä Ojankoon. Sen sijaan esimerkiksi linjaa 69 ei käsittääkseni ole ajettu Ojangosta, vaikka sen Jakomäen päätepysäkki olisikin hyvin lähellä tuota varikkoa. Kalustosiirtoja varikolta toiselle voinee selittää se, että joitakin huolto-/korjaustoimenpiteitä on ehkä keskitetty jollekin varikolle. Ilmeisesti ainakin Ojangon ja Varhan välillä on alkusyksyn aikana tapahtunut pientä vaihtumista (esimerkiksi silloin tällöin liityntälinjoilla on näkynyt Ojangosta ajettavilla linjoillakin liikkuneita Scaloja).

----------


## Rattivaunu

Mellunmäen metroaseman luona on uusi sähkölinja-autojen pikalataustolppa. Tolppaa käyttävät syyskaudesta alkaen linjan 570 sähkönivelet.

----------


## Pelastaja11

> Mellunmäen metroaseman luona on uusi sähkölinja-autojen pikalataustolppa. Tolppaa käyttävät syyskaudesta alkaen linjan 570 sähkönivelet.


Sinänsä hyvin jännä sijainti, kun eikö se nivel yllä aika pitkälle 97/97V:n reitin eteen? Eikö olisi voinut sijoittaa lähtöpysäkille?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Sinänsä hyvin jännä sijainti, kun eikö se nivel yllä aika pitkälle 97/97V:n reitin eteen? Eikö olisi voinut sijoittaa lähtöpysäkille?


En tiedä 97 / 97V:n "liikeradoista" Mellunmäessä ensi syksyn osalta, mutta eilen 29.7. linjan 97 ajolinja meni tästä kohdasta.

----------


## vristo

> En tiedä 97 / 97V:n "liikeradoista" Mellunmäessä ensi syksyn osalta, mutta eilen 29.7. linjan 97 ajolinja meni tästä kohdasta.


Tuostahan sillä käännytään. Tuo lataustolppa näyttäisi olevan aika hankalassa paikassa siihen nähden. Ennustaisin, että laiturimuutoksia on tulossa.

----------


## 339-DF

Olenko mä ainoa, jonka mielestä näiden tolppien pystyttely ympäri lähiöitä (ja jopa keskustaa) on aivan hölmöläisen hommaa? Vähän kuin HSL asentaisi busseihin CD-soittimia tai PSKL korvaisi sähkövaihteet vaihteenkääntäjämuijilla.

PK-seutu alkaa olla täynnä ihan oikeita ja ilmeisesti toimivia sähköbusseja, joita liikennöitsijät on ottaneet käyttöön ihan omaehtoisesti, kuten kuuluukin. Eikä niitä varten tarvitse mitään tolppia pystytellä.

----------


## vristo

> Olenko mä ainoa, jonka mielestä näiden tolppien pystyttely ympäri lähiöitä (ja jopa keskustaa) on aivan hölmöläisen hommaa? Vähän kuin HSL asentaisi busseihin CD-soittimia tai PSKL korvaisi sähkövaihteet vaihteenkääntäjämuijilla.
> 
> PK-seutu alkaa olla täynnä ihan oikeita ja ilmeisesti toimivia sähköbusseja, joita liikennöitsijät on ottaneet käyttöön ihan omaehtoisesti, kuten kuuluukin. Eikä niitä varten tarvitse mitään tolppia pystytellä.


Osa noista sähköbusseista on sellaisia, että niitä ladataan myös linjalla (esim. linjoilla 20, 30, 40 ja nyt myös 570).

----------


## 339-DF

> Osa noista sähköbusseista on sellaisia, että niitä ladataan myös linjalla (esim. linjoilla 20, 30, 40 ja nyt myös 570).


Olen siitä tietoinen ja pidän tuota täysin vastuuttomana virkamiehistöltä. Sellanen on vanhanaikaista tekniikkaa ja sulaa hulluutta hankkia ja vielä tukea sellaista. Sama kuin menisi ostamaan kaupasta CD-soittimen vuonna 2022.

----------


## vristo

> Olen siitä tietoinen ja pidän tuota täysin vastuuttomana virkamiehistöltä. Sellanen on vanhanaikaista tekniikkaa ja sulaa hulluutta hankkia ja vielä tukea sellaista. Sama kuin menisi ostamaan kaupasta CD-soittimen vuonna 2022.


Nykyisissä sähköbusseissa on kyllä isot akut (eivät ole siis "linkkereitä"), mutta ajoittain niitäkin pitää ladata. Ja kylmällä säällä useammin. 
Autokierrot on suunniteltu niin, että ne tulevat kyllä myös varikolle lataukseen, mutta saattavat olla kuitenkin pitkiä aikoja linjalla. On kuitenkin edullisempaa ja tehokkaampaa pitää niitä linjalla kuin varikolla lataamassa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:31 ----------

Varsinkin tiheästi liikennöidään runkobussilinjat (joita liikennöidään sähköbusseilla) ovat eräänlaisia "johdinautolinjoja" ja ne ovat aikalailla riippuvaisia noista päätepysäkeillä olevista latausasemista (vaikka niitä pitää ladata harvemmin kuin esimerkiksi Linkkereitä). 

HSL:n politiikka on sellainen, että dieselbusseista halutaan eroon.

----------


## 339-DF

Tämä on aihe josta mä tiedän aika vähän. Käsitykseni on, että ne Linkkerit oli ihan sutta ja sekundaa eikä koskaan toimineet kunnolla.

Mutta eikö ole niin, että PL hankki ihan omasta aloitteestaan sähköbusseja ihan vaan siksi, että laskivat sen tulevan edullisemmaksi kuin dieselbussit ainakin jossain Leppävaaran suunnalla? Ehkä siitä sai kilpailutuksessa jotain lisäpisteitäkin, en tiedä, mutta Höseli kuvitteli saavansa dieseltarjouksia ja saikin sähkötarjouksen, joka vieläpä voitti. Ilman, että pitää yhteiskunnan varoilla rakennella niitä tolppia, jotka eivät ole kovin kauniitakaan. Mä näen asian sillä tavalla, että dieseleistä on ihan hyvä päästä eroon, mutta kun tekniikka kehittyy ja on jo kehittynyt tällaista vauhtia, niin on aivan tyhjäpäistä lähteä investoimaan, ja vielä rakentamaan infraa, joka on vanhentunutta jo valmistuessaan.

Jos mun muistikuvat tuosta PL/Leppävaara-keissistä on oikeat, niin silloinhan ne varikolla ladattavat sähköbussit on edullisempia kuin dieselit, vaikka pitäisikin sitten käydä kesken päivän lataamassa varikolla.

Ja sitten samaan aikaan Höseli typeryyksissään pakottaa liikennöitsijöitä tarjoamaan pysäkeillä ladattavia busseja noille runkolinjoille. Vaikka niiden aika jo meni. No, ehkä Höseli haluaa kohta tilata myös höyryveturiliikennettä Kauklahteen  :Wink:

----------


## Makke93

HSL ei ostanut cd-soittimia 2022 vaan 2019, kun nämä kilpailutettiin. Silloin ainoat pelkästään varikkoladattavat bussit olivat ne PL:n Leppävaaraan ja Keravalle tuomat A1-Yutongin, joista on penkkejä vähennetty ettei painorajoitus ylity. 

Mellunmäen tolpasta en tiedä, mutta muita sähkönivellinjoja varten olevat Kannelmäen, Malminkartanon ja Honkasuon tolpat ovat Nobinan omia.

----------


## Rattivaunu

HSL-alueella kulkevia sähköbusseja ladataan varsinkin varikolla, mutta myös varikoiden ulkopuolella. Ei se koske vain runkolinjojen niveliä, vaan esimerkiksi 339-DF:n mainitsemia Leppävaaran liitynnän kaksiakselisia sähköbusseja, joista suurin osa on Yutongeja. Leppävaaran terminaalissa ladataan myös Yutongeja, mutta ei tolppalatauksessa vaan kaapelin avulla.

Jäsen vristo kertoi syyn, miksi niitä ladataan varikkoalueiden ulkopuolellakin: pisimmillä sarjoilla vaativimmassa liikenteessä sähkönkulutus voi nousta varsinkin talvella niin korkeaksi, että pelkkä yölataus ei riitä. Laajamittainen ralli varikolle ja takaisin kesken ajorupeaman ei ole kovin usein taloudellista. Joissakin tilanteissa kuljettajan lähtiessä tauolle hän vie bussinsa varikolle, ja bussi pääsee samalla lataukseen. Tilalle tulee tietenkin toinen kuljettaja ladattuine autoineen. Tätä käytäntöä esiintyy luoteisen Helsingin tietyillä linjoilla. Mutta kaikessa liikenteessä tuo toimintatapa ei aina ole optimaalinen. Kalliin kaluston tulee olla tienaamassa mahdollisimman paljon, ei seistä pitkin päivää pidempiä aikoja jossain ladattavana (siirtoajot huomioiden).

Pikalatauksessa pantografilataukseen lienee päädytty sen vuoksi, että siinä pystytään käyttämään suuria tehoja. Niitä näkee varsinkin linjojen päätepysäkeillä, mutta myös joidenkin liikennöitsijöiden varikolla (tällä hetkellä ei pk-seudulla).

Akkujen kehittyessä edelleen kesken ajopäivän tapahtuvista latauksista päästäneen eroon. Ihan vielä ei olla siinä tilanteessa.

----------


## kuukanko

> PK-seutu alkaa olla täynnä ihan oikeita ja ilmeisesti toimivia sähköbusseja, joita liikennöitsijät on ottaneet käyttöön ihan omaehtoisesti, kuten kuuluukin. Eikä niitä varten tarvitse mitään tolppia pystytellä.


Minkä valmistajan sähkönivelet eivät tarvitse latausta kesken päivää?

----------


## 339-DF

> Minkä valmistajan sähkönivelet eivät tarvitse latausta kesken päivää?


En osaa nimetä sulle yhtäkään sähköbussivalmistajaa, paitsi sen Linkkerin, josta jo puhuin. Joten ei aavistustakaan. Mutta varmaan tiedät vastauksen itsekin. Mä tiedän vain sen, että noita tolppia pystytellään ympäri ämpäri, vaikka pk-seudulla seilaa kymmeniä ilmeisesti seuraavan sukupolven sähköbusseja, jotka eivät tarvitse kalliita ja rumia tolppia mihinkään.

Jossain määrin ymmärrän tuon 2019-selityksen, jota Makke tarjosi, mutta se kai ei sentään selitä sitä, miksi nyt pitää rakentaa tolppa jonnekin Mellunmäkeen. Noin yleisesti olen sitä mieltä, että Höseiln ei kannattaisi yrittää olla niin kovasti kehityksen kärjessä ja polttaa sitä kautta rahaa kaikenlaiseen turhaan hömppään. Antaa muiden testailla tuhlata rahansa, ja otetaan me tänne sitten hyväksihavaitut systeemit käyttöön, kun ovat käyttökelpoisia. Nythän sähköbussit alkaa sitä jo olla, mutta meillä piti hifistellä ja hankkia tuollaisia välivaiheen epäkelpoja monta vuotta sitten.

Kieltämättä tunnen itseni nyt yhdeksi ihan toiseksi keskustelijaksi kun vänkään tätä samaa levyä koko ajan  :Smile:  Ehkä on aika lopettaa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Mellunmäen tolpasta en tiedä, mutta muita sähkönivellinjoja varten olevat Kannelmäen, Malminkartanon ja Honkasuon tolpat ovat Nobinan omia.


Pointtisi on ilman muuta oikea, mutta tarkoittanet Munkkivuoren, Kannelmäen ja Myyrmäen (Honkasuo) tolppia. Linkittämässäsi kartassa Munkkivuoren piste on nimetty Munkkiniemeksi, toki Munkkivuoren osa-alue kuuluu Munkkiniemeen.

----------


## Makke93

> Pointtisi on ilman muuta oikea, mutta tarkoittanet Munkkivuoren, Kannelmäen ja Myyrmäen (Honkasuo) tolppia. Linkittämässäsi kartassa Munkkivuoren piste on nimetty Munkkiniemeksi, toki Munkkivuoren osa-alue kuuluu Munkkiniemeen.


Joo, Munkkivuori vaihtui Malminkartanoksi aivojen ja sormien välillä.

----------


## kuukanko

> En osaa nimetä sulle yhtäkään sähköbussivalmistajaa, paitsi sen Linkkerin, josta jo puhuin. Joten ei aavistustakaan. Mutta varmaan tiedät vastauksen itsekin. Mä tiedän vain sen, että noita tolppia pystytellään ympäri ämpäri, vaikka pk-seudulla seilaa kymmeniä ilmeisesti seuraavan sukupolven sähköbusseja, jotka eivät tarvitse kalliita ja rumia tolppia mihinkään.


Minä en tiedä yhtään nivelsähköbussia, joka ei tarvitsisi välilatausta kesken päivän. Etkä näköjään sinäkään, joten väitteellesi lataustolppien tarpeettomuudesta ei ole katetta. Ne ilman kesken päivää tapahtuvaa latausta toimivat sähköbussit ovat 2-akselisia ja telejä.

----------


## ettäjaa

Sähköbusseja yleensä pidetään ympäristöystävällisempänä vaihtoehtona kuin dieselbussit. Syynä tähän on itse sähkön käytön pienemmät päästöt kuin mitä dieselin räjäyttelystä tulee. Täytyy kuitenkin muistaa millainen vaikutus akkuteollisuudella on ympäristöön. Jos on millään mahdollista pienentää akkujen kokoja kohtuullisin kustannuksin, sitä kannattaisi hyödyntää. Pienempien ympäristövaikutusten lisäksi pienemmillä akuilla varustetut bussit olisivat todennäköisesti myös halvempia ostaa, ja matalleman painonsa takia halvempia liikennöidä.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Jos mun muistikuvat tuosta PL/Leppävaara-keissistä on oikeat, niin silloinhan ne varikolla ladattavat sähköbussit on edullisempia kuin dieselit, vaikka pitäisikin sitten käydä kesken päivän lataamassa varikolla.
> 
>  ehkä Höseli haluaa kohta tilata myös höyryveturiliikennettä Kauklahteen


Joo, Espoo vaati leppävaara pakettiin 5 latattavaa sähköä, PL tilas ja voitti sen. Ne tosiaan tarjos muihinkin sähköä. Et varmaan kovinkaan paljon käynyt siinä illal, tai viikonloppuna. Ne seisoivat yöt ladattavana siinä, josta syystä myös alla oleva parkkihallin sähkökeskus palo. Kaupunki teki remppaa muutenkin terminaalissa, poistettiin  osa latuireista, johtuen sähkökeskuksen rajoituksesta. 


Höyryveturit ovat mus-liikennettä, flittejä tulee vielä kyllä lisää, kun varikko saadaan. 
Kuten itse sanoit höyryvetureiden 
 aika jo meni.

----------


## zige94

> Mutta eikö ole niin, että PL hankki ihan omasta aloitteestaan sähköbusseja ihan vaan siksi, että laskivat sen tulevan edullisemmaksi kuin dieselbussit ainakin jossain Leppävaaran suunnalla? Ehkä siitä sai kilpailutuksessa jotain lisäpisteitäkin, en tiedä, mutta Höseli kuvitteli saavansa dieseltarjouksia ja saikin sähkötarjouksen, joka vieläpä voitti. Ilman, että pitää yhteiskunnan varoilla rakennella niitä tolppia, jotka eivät ole kovin kauniitakaan. Mä näen asian sillä tavalla, että dieseleistä on ihan hyvä päästä eroon, mutta kun tekniikka kehittyy ja on jo kehittynyt tällaista vauhtia, niin on aivan tyhjäpäistä lähteä investoimaan, ja vielä rakentamaan infraa, joka on vanhentunutta jo valmistuessaan.
> 
> Jos mun muistikuvat tuosta PL/Leppävaara-keissistä on oikeat, niin silloinhan ne varikolla ladattavat sähköbussit on edullisempia kuin dieselit, vaikka pitäisikin sitten käydä kesken päivän lataamassa varikolla.


Muistat ihan oikein. Ainakaan Keravan ja Sipoon paketeissa ei sähköbusseja vaadittu, mutta yhtiö laski ne kannattavammaksi kuin dieselbussit, tarjosi niitä ja voitti. Keravan osalta en muista tarjouksia, mutta ainakin Sipoon sopimuksessa HelB olisi voittanut hinnan perusteella dieselbusseilla, mutta PL sai sähkökalustosta kalustopisteitä ja voitti olikohan 60 000-70 000 kalliimmalla sopimuksella.

Esimerkiksi Nobinan Bydien tai HelBin Volvojen kantamasta en tiedä, mutta Sipoon sopimuksen bussit ladataan varikoilla, ei niitä varten ole tarvinnut terminaaleille rakennella latausasemia. Yhtiön työntekijänä en lojaliteettivelvollisuudesta/liikesalaisuudesta johtuen en ala kilometrejä per lataus täällä luettelemaan, mutta moni yllättyisi yhdellä latauksella noilla päästävistä kilometrimääristä.

Omasta mielestäni nuo perustelut "pidemmät ajosarjat" on typerä. Ajosarjoja voi suunnitella tarpeen mukaan miten haluaa, vaikka niin että autot ajetaan varikolle lataukseen, kuten meillä. Toki HSL voi mahdollisesti saada halvempia tarjouksia, jos tarjoavat latausinfraa terminaaleilla jolloin liikennöitsijän ei tarvitse mahdollisia halliajojen kuluja laskea tarjouksiin mukaan.

----------


## vristo

> Esimerkiksi Nobinan Bydien tai HelBin Volvojen kantamasta en tiedä, mutta Sipoon sopimuksen bussit ladataan varikoilla, ei niitä varten ole tarvinnut terminaaleille rakennella latausasemia. Yhtiön työntekijänä en lojaliteettivelvollisuudesta/liikesalaisuudesta johtuen en ala kilometrejä per lataus täällä luettelemaan, mutta moni yllättyisi yhdellä latauksella noilla päästävistä kilometrimääristä.
> 
> Omasta mielestäni nuo perustelut "pidemmät ajosarjat" on typerä. Ajosarjoja voi suunnitella tarpeen mukaan miten haluaa, vaikka niin että autot ajetaan varikolle lataukseen, kuten meillä. Toki HSL voi mahdollisesti saada halvempia tarjouksia, jos tarjoavat latausinfraa terminaaleilla jolloin liikennöitsijän ei tarvitse mahdollisia halliajojen kuluja laskea tarjouksiin mukaan.


Sipoon linjat on tietysti hieman eri asia kuin muutaman minuutin välein liikennöivät runkobussilinjat.

Mutta ajosarjoihin, autokiertoihin ja latauksiin liittyvät asiat ovat tosiaankin aika strategista tietoa, joten en minäkään niistä sen enempää.

----------


## OlskuPe

> Joo, Espoo vaati leppävaara pakettiin 5 latattavaa sähköä, PL tilas ja voitti sen. Ne tosiaan tarjos muihinkin sähköä. Et varmaan kovinkaan paljon käynyt siinä illal, tai viikonloppuna. Ne seisoivat yöt ladattavana siinä, josta syystä myös alla oleva parkkihallin sähkökeskus palo. Kaupunki teki remppaa muutenkin terminaalissa, poistettiin  osa latuireista, johtuen sähkökeskuksen rajoituksesta. 
> 
> 
> Höyryveturit ovat mus-liikennettä, flittejä tulee vielä kyllä lisää, kun varikko saadaan. 
> Kuten itse sanoit höyryvetureiden 
>  aika jo meni.


Eikös Flirttien optio käytetty jo vuonna 2017? 
HSL:hän käynnisti jo uuden lähijunakilpailutuksen jossa Stadler on kyllä luultavasti mukana, mutta eri asia on, että voittaako. Jos voittaa, on tulossa luultavasti kolmannen sukupolven Flirttiä.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Mutta ajosarjoihin, autokiertoihin ja latauksiin liittyvät asiat ovat tosiaankin aika strategista tietoa, joten en minäkään niistä sen enempää.



Miksi? Onko teollisuusvakoilu suurikin ongelma kilpailutetussa bussiliikenteessä?

----------


## hylje

Akkujen valmistus ja akkuteknologia ovat sähköautoliikenteen pullonkaula, johon tuskin tulee muutosta koskaan. Akkujen lataaminen tiheämmin vähentää akkujen tarvetta per ajoneuvo (ja parantaa niiden käyttöastetta), joka on akkujen kuluminen huomioidenkin suuri etu. 

Myös henkilöautopuolella on pakko merkittävästi tinkiä keskivertoauton kantomatkasta, koska akkuja ei yksinkertaisesti voida valmistaa riittävästi edes nykyisen polttomoottoriautokannan korvaamiseksi. Tietysti aina on kannatettava vaihtoehto kääntää autoistumisen kelloa vuosikymmeniä taaksepäin, jotta kaikista rikkaimmat voivat nauttia niistä ultraetäisyyksiä ajavista luksusautoistaan.

Jos akkuteknologiassa kuitenkin tapahtuu merkittäviä läpimurtoja, se voidaan ulosmitata entistäkin pienemmillä, edullisemmilla, kestävämmillä ja kevyemmillä akuilla pidemmän kantomatkan sijaan. Ei se hukkaan mene.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Miksi? Onko teollisuusvakoilu suurikin ongelma kilpailutetussa bussiliikenteessä?


Tälläkin foorumilla siitä on aikanaan ollut juttua enemmänkin. Lue http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallis...ussisodat.html

----------


## zige94

> Sipoon linjat on tietysti hieman eri asia kuin muutaman minuutin välein liikennöivät runkobussilinjat.


Miten se vuoroväli akkujen riittävyyteen tai lataukseen vaikuttaa? Tiheämmän vuorovälin linjoilla on useampi auto kappale määrältään ajossa, mutta saman verran ne voivat mahdollisesti ajaa, on kyse sitten Sipoon linjoista tai runkolinjoista.

----------


## vristo

> Miksi? Onko teollisuusvakoilu suurikin ongelma kilpailutetussa bussiliikenteessä?


Mainitsemani asiat ovat juuri niitä, joilla joukkoliikenneoperaattorit kilpailevat keskenään. Joskus ison kilpailun voitto voi olla hyvin pienestä kiinni ja vain voitto merkitsee. Siinä voi panoksena olla satojen kuljettajien työpaikka. Ei ainakaan ilmaiseksi anneta kilpailijoille sellaista tietoa, josta he voisivat hyötyä.

----------


## kuukanko

Moni liikennöitsijä suhtautuu toimintaansa hyvin mustasukkaisesti, vaikka nykyisen avoimen datan aikana esim. autokierrot ja yhdellä latauksella ajettavan matkan pituus on ihan kenensä saatavilla omalta tietokoneelta tai mobiililaitteelta.

----------


## vristo

> Moni liikennöitsijä suhtautuu toimintaansa hyvin mustasukkaisesti, vaikka nykyisen avoimen datan aikana esim. autokierrot ja yhdellä latauksella ajettavan matkan pituus on ihan kenensä saatavilla omalta tietokoneelta tai mobiililaitteelta.


Tottakai näin, mutta ei niistä sovi yhtiön työntekijän kertoa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Minä en tiedä yhtään nivelsähköbussia, joka ei tarvitsisi välilatausta kesken päivän. Etkä näköjään sinäkään, joten väitteellesi lataustolppien tarpeettomuudesta ei ole katetta. Ne ilman kesken päivää tapahtuvaa latausta toimivat sähköbussit ovat 2-akselisia ja telejä.


No niin, eli aiempi viestisi tarkoitti aukikirjoitettuna nivel vaatii tolpan, tolpatta saa vain nivelettömiä. Nyt ymmärrän, kiitos tarkennuksesta.

Mä toki olisin valmis luopumaan siitä nivelestäkin ihan samantien, ja kaupanpäälle pääsisi eroon vanhanaikaisista tolpistakin. Ymmärtääkseni Höselissä vallitsee konsensus siitä, etteivät telibussit mahdu Punavuoren korttelikaupunkiin. Mutta konsensusta ei vielä vallitse siitä, etteivät nivelbussitkaan sinne oikeasti mahdu. Eivät ainakaan nykyiset takavetoiset nivelbussit nykyisillä kuljettajilla. Luulenpa, että jos raitiovaununkuljettajilta kysyisi, miten hyvin nivelbussit sopivat Punavuoreen, niin vastaisivat, että eivät sovi ollenkaan.




> Muistat ihan oikein. Ainakaan Keravan ja Sipoon paketeissa ei sähköbusseja vaadittu, mutta yhtiö laski ne kannattavammaksi kuin dieselbussit, tarjosi niitä ja voitti. Keravan osalta en muista tarjouksia, mutta ainakin Sipoon sopimuksessa HelB olisi voittanut hinnan perusteella dieselbusseilla, mutta PL sai sähkökalustosta kalustopisteitä ja voitti olikohan 60 000-70 000 kalliimmalla sopimuksella.


Just näinhän se pitääkin olla. Että tällainen kehitys tapahtuu itsekseen ilman yhteiskunnan pakottamista ja hukkainvestointeja! Tuo hintaerokin on niin pieni, että siihen veronmaksaja osallistuu ihan mielellään, kun saadaan diesel korvattua sähköllä.

Mua on sivumennen sanoen alkanut vähän arveluttaa myös noiden kankeiden Alepa-fillareiden touhu. Hae telineestä, vie telineeseen. Samaan aikaan kaupunki on täynnä yksityisellä rahalla tarjottavia skuutteja (kuulemma on myös jo vastaavia privafillareitakin), jollaisen voi ottaa mistä vaan ja jättää minne vaan, jonka hinta on edullinen ja johon yhteiskunnan rahaa ei kulu lainkaan. Onko se ollenkaan yhteiskunnan asia sekaantua tuollaiseen? Onko jopa kilpailun vääristämistä, että yksi vuokrafillari pyörii kaupunkien tuella ja muut ei? Tämä nyt toki tässä keskustelussa off-topikkia.




> Sipoon linjat on tietysti hieman eri asia kuin muutaman minuutin välein liikennöivät runkobussilinjat.


Liikenneympäristö varmaan on Sipoossa sikäli sähköä tukevampi, että liikenne on rauhallisempaa. Varmaan sähköllä saa enemmän kilsoja kuin Punavuoressa saisi. Mutta ei kai vuoroväli tuohon vaikuta.




> Akkujen valmistus ja akkuteknologia ovat sähköautoliikenteen pullonkaula, johon tuskin tulee muutosta koskaan. Akkujen lataaminen tiheämmin vähentää akkujen tarvetta per ajoneuvo (ja parantaa niiden käyttöastetta), joka on akkujen kuluminen huomioidenkin suuri etu.


Silti sellaiset sähköbussit, joita liikennöitsijät itse on katsoneet järkeväksi hankkia ihan omaehtoisesti, perustuu nimenomaan siihen, että ladataan vain harvoin. Eli se kaupallisesti käyttökelpoisin tasapaino tuntuu kuitenkin löytyvän sieltä, missä latausväli on harva ja sen seurauksena akusto kai sitten painava.

----------


## hana

Ei kaksiakselisellakaan sähköbussilla aja esim. 18 tunnin  vuoroa ilman välilatausta päivällä kun on talviolosuhteet. Toki 570:lle olisi voinut jättää laturin rakentamatta Mellunmäkeen, mutta sitten olisi tarvittu enemmän autoja eli kyllä tuo kokonaisuudessaan tuo säästöjä veronmaksajalle.

----------


## Makke93

> Mä toki olisin valmis luopumaan siitä nivelestäkin ihan samantien, ja kaupanpäälle pääsisi eroon vanhanaikaisista tolpistakin. Ymmärtääkseni Höselissä vallitsee konsensus siitä, etteivät telibussit mahdu Punavuoren korttelikaupunkiin. Mutta konsensusta ei vielä vallitse siitä, etteivät nivelbussitkaan sinne oikeasti mahdu. Eivät ainakaan nykyiset takavetoiset nivelbussit nykyisillä kuljettajilla. Luulenpa, että jos raitiovaununkuljettajilta kysyisi, miten hyvin nivelbussit sopivat Punavuoreen, niin vastaisivat, että eivät sovi ollenkaan.


Toistan itseäni taas ja muistutan, että HSL halus sähkökalustoa näille runkolinjoille ja silloin ei sähkötelejä ollut kuin valmistajien havainnekuvissa, eli niitä oli vaikea vaatia kilpailutuksissa. Niveliä tuskin enää nähdään kilpailutuksissa, kun HSL on vaatinut jo 59, 500, 520 ja 530:n kilpailutuksissa sähkötelejä. 

Telit kulkivat kyllä Rööperissä linjalla 14, mukaillen 20 ja 30 nykyisiä reittejä Eiran sairaalaan asti, josta jatkettiin Hernesaareen Merikadun sekä Eiranrannan kautta ja tultiin takaisin Munkkisaaren- ja Tehtaankatua. Erona oli siis auton kääntäminen ympäri Laivurinkadun päässä, minne teli ei välttämättä olisi mahtunut, mutta kääntötilaa laajennettiin nivelillekin, jos oikein muistan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Toistan itseäni taas ja muistutan, että HSL halus sähkökalustoa näille runkolinjoille ja silloin ei sähkötelejä ollut kuin valmistajien havainnekuvissa, eli niitä oli vaikea vaatia kilpailutuksissa. Niveliä tuskin enää nähdään kilpailutuksissa, kun HSL on vaatinut jo 59, 500, 520 ja 530:n kilpailutuksissa sähkötelejä. 
> 
> Telit kulkivat kyllä Rööperissä linjalla 14, mukaillen 20 ja 30 nykyisiä reittejä Eiran sairaalaan asti, josta jatkettiin Hernesaareen Merikadun sekä Eiranrannan kautta ja tultiin takaisin Munkkisaaren- ja Tehtaankatua. Erona oli siis auton kääntäminen ympäri Laivurinkadun päässä, minne teli ei välttämättä olisi mahtunut, mutta kääntötilaa laajennettiin nivelillekin, jos oikein muistan.


Mä opin tässä koko ajan uutta, kiitos. Mä olin siinä uskossa, ettei 14:lla voinut olla telejä noiden kääntymisten takia. Oli näköjään silti. Nivel kääntyy teoriassa sujuvammin kuin teli, tosin käytänötä tuolla Punavuoressa on osoittanut kyllä vähän muuta.

Sitäkään en tiennyt, ettei sähkötelejä ollut olemassa tuolloin, tosin jos niitä telejä ei muutenkaan haluttu (?) niin sillähän ei tässä kokonaisuudessa ole merkitystä.

Tarkoittaako toi sähkötelivaatimus näille uusille linjoille sitä, että niillekin tulee tolppia? Eli onko sähkötelejä olemassa sekä tolppalatauksella että ilman tolppalataustarvetta, ja onko Höseli erityisesti vaatinut, että pitää olla tolppalataustelejä vai voisiko liikennöitsijä tarjota tolppaa kaipaamattomia?

----------


## Miska

> Tarkoittaako toi sähkötelivaatimus näille uusille linjoille sitä, että niillekin tulee tolppia? Eli onko sähkötelejä olemassa sekä tolppalatauksella että ilman tolppalataustarvetta, ja onko Höseli erityisesti vaatinut, että pitää olla tolppalataustelejä vai voisiko liikennöitsijä tarjota tolppaa kaipaamattomia?


Toistaiseksi Suomeen ei ole hankittu päätepysäkeillä ladattavia sähkötelejä eikä varmaan hankitakaan. Ei noiden nivelbussienkaan osalta HSL vaatinut, että niiden ehdottomasti pitäisi olla pantografilla päätepysäkillä ladattavia, mutta tarjouspyynnössä annettiin liikennöitsijöille mahdollisuus valita sekin vaihtoehto joko lisämaksusta HSL:n kautta tai rakennuttamalla oma laturi kaupungin kanssa itse sopien. Runkolinjat 20, 30 ja 40 olisi ehkä mahdollista operoida myös ilman päätepysäkkilatausta, mutta tällöin autoja pitäisi ajattaa varikolle lataamaan todennäköisesti useampiakin kertoja päivän aikana, mistä sitten kertyisi jo aika monta ylimääräistä työtuntia ja siirtoajokilometriä. 570:llä varikolla lataaminen vaatisikin sitten jo ylimääräistä kalustoa, koska linjalla lähes koko kalusto on läpi päivän ajossa.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Toistaiseksi Suomeen ei ole hankittu päätepysäkeillä ladattavia sähkötelejä eikä varmaan hankitakaan.


Mistä sä sen voit tietää jo etukäteen kun sähköbussithan yleistyy koko ajan ja kaikensorttiset sähköbussit rupee jo olemaan muotia tänä päivänä kaikilla valmistajilla oli sitten kyse pätkä-, teli- tai nivelbusseista? mistä tiedät jos vaikka Volvo 8900LE:n tulevaa sähköversiota (jota ite innolla odotan) saa vain sillä päätepysäkillä ladattavalla versiolla taikka uuden Scania Citywiden sähköteliversiota? jos myös oikein ymmärsin niin (ainakin) HSL-alueelle ei ole enää tulossa lainkaan muita kuin sähköbusseja, joten odotettavissa voi olla montakin eri sorttista sähköbussia.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Pelastaja11

> Miten se vuoroväli akkujen riittävyyteen tai lataukseen vaikuttaa? Tiheämmän vuorovälin linjoilla on useampi auto kappale määrältään ajossa, mutta saman verran ne voivat mahdollisesti ajaa, on kyse sitten Sipoon linjoista tai runkolinjoista.


Ei välttämättä vaikuta, mutta muun muassa kaupunkikulutus on korkeampi niinkuin disel autoissa ja voin väittää että esim. 570:lla pysähdytään useammin kun vaikka 788:lla.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:36 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:32 ----------




> Muistat ihan oikein. Ainakaan Keravan ja Sipoon paketeissa ei sähköbusseja vaadittu, mutta yhtiö laski ne kannattavammaksi kuin dieselbussit, tarjosi niitä ja voitti. Keravan osalta en muista tarjouksia, mutta ainakin Sipoon sopimuksessa HelB olisi voittanut hinnan perusteella dieselbusseilla, mutta PL sai sähkökalustosta kalustopisteitä ja voitti olikohan 60 000-70 000 kalliimmalla sopimuksella.
> 
> Esimerkiksi Nobinan Bydien tai HelBin Volvojen kantamasta en tiedä, mutta Sipoon sopimuksen bussit ladataan varikoilla, ei niitä varten ole tarvinnut terminaaleille rakennella latausasemia. Yhtiön työntekijänä en lojaliteettivelvollisuudesta/liikesalaisuudesta johtuen en ala kilometrejä per lataus täällä luettelemaan, mutta moni yllättyisi yhdellä latauksella noilla päästävistä kilometrimääristä.
> 
> Omasta mielestäni nuo perustelut "pidemmät ajosarjat" on typerä. Ajosarjoja voi suunnitella tarpeen mukaan miten haluaa, vaikka niin että autot ajetaan varikolle lataukseen, kuten meillä. Toki HSL voi mahdollisesti saada halvempia tarjouksia, jos tarjoavat latausinfraa terminaaleilla jolloin liikennöitsijän ei tarvitse mahdollisia halliajojen kuluja laskea tarjouksiin mukaan.


Tähän liittyen heräsi kysymys, että paljonko tälläiset linjapaketit yleensä maksaa. (Liikutaanko tuhansissa vai kymmenissä tuhansissa?)

----------


## pehkonen

> Ei välttämättä vaikuta, mutta muun muassa kaupunkikulutus on korkeampi niinkuin disel autoissa ja voin väittää että esim. 570:lla pysähdytään useammin kun vaikka 788:lla.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:36 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:32 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Tähän liittyen heräsi kysymys, että paljonko tälläiset linjapaketit yleensä maksaa. (Liikutaanko tuhansissa vai kymmenissä tuhansissa?)


HSL:n päätöksistä löytyy mm. uusien runkolinjojen 520 ja 530 kilpailutuksen tulos ja hintavertailu. https://hslfi.oncloudos.com/cgi/DREQ...m&id=2022152-4 

Tuossa kohteessa on 3,75 milj. km/v ja voittanut tarjous 10 004 325 /v. Kohteeseen vaadittiin 25 C-tyypin sähkölinja-autoa ja 1 polttomoottorilla varustettu Euro6-päästöluokan linja-auto.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Ei välttämättä vaikuta, mutta muun muassa kaupunkikulutus on korkeampi niinkuin disel autoissa ja voin väittää että esim. 570:lla pysähdytään useammin kun vaikka 788:lla.


Kaupungissa dieselin kulutus on yleensä korkeampi jatkuvan kiihdyttelyn ja jaruttelun takia. Sähköbussien kohdalla jarrutusenergiasta otetaan talteen merkittävä osa. Tämän perusteella väittäisin siis että sähköbussin kulutus on juuri kaupungissa kilpailukykyisempi dieselbussin kanssa kuin maantiellä. Kulutus saattaa jopa olla vähemmän per 100km jolloin hitaamman keskinopeuden takia ne pystyisivät pysymään linjalla selvästi pidempään.

----------


## vristo

> Telit kulkivat kyllä Rööperissä linjalla 14, mukaillen 20 ja 30 nykyisiä reittejä Eiran sairaalaan asti, josta jatkettiin Hernesaareen Merikadun sekä Eiranrannan kautta ja tultiin takaisin Munkkisaaren- ja Tehtaankatua. Erona oli siis auton kääntäminen ympäri Laivurinkadun päässä, minne teli ei välttämättä olisi mahtunut, mutta kääntötilaa laajennettiin nivelillekin, jos oikein muistan.


Telibussi kääntyy kyllä kaikkialla, missä nivelbussikin. Vaatii vain hieman enemmän tilaa. Telibussilla ajaessa pitää olla tarkkana bussin peräylityksen suhteen, sillä siinä on ohjaavan teliakselin ansiosta jopa puolentoista metrin sivuttaissiirtymä.  Tätä ongelmaa ei ole takavetoisessa nivelbussissa. Nuo nivelbussit ovat kyllä näppäriä pyöritellä Eiran ja Punavuoren ahtailla kaduilla. Ratikankin kanssa olen hyvin mahtunut kohtaamaan kun kumpikin toimii yhteisymmärryksessä toisensa kanssa. Siitä iso kiitos raitiovaununkuljettajille.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Kaupungissa dieselin kulutus on yleensä korkeampi jatkuvan kiihdyttelyn ja jaruttelun takia. Sähköbussien kohdalla jarrutusenergiasta otetaan talteen merkittävä osa. Tämän perusteella väittäisin siis että sähköbussin kulutus on juuri kaupungissa kilpailukykyisempi dieselbussin kanssa kuin maantiellä. Kulutus saattaa jopa olla vähemmän per 100km jolloin hitaamman keskinopeuden takia ne pystyisivät pysymään linjalla selvästi pidempään.


Lähtökohtaisesti pidän pohdintaasi oikeansuuntaisena, ja selostuksessa on selvä logiikka. Olen näitä itsekin miettinyt, ja karkeasti ottaen asia menee varsin pitkälle noin.

Joitakin erillishuomioita kuitenkin:

1) Kaupunkiajoakin voi olla monenlaista. Hyvin hidas matelu ei useinkaan mahdollista tehokkaita jarrutuksia, joten akkuun ei kerrykään jarrutusenergiaa toivotulla tavalla. Sähköä kuitenkin kuluu eteenpäin viemiseen, samoin ilmastointiin kesällä ja lämmittämiseen talvella, varsinkin linjoilla joilla ovia avataan koko ajan.

2) Maantieajoa voi olla monenlaista. Jos Porvooseen mentäisiin liki koko matka moottoritietä, energiaa kuluisi reippaasti ilmanvastuksen voittamiseen. Jarrutusenergiaa kertyisi suhteellisen niukasti, kun suurin osa matkasta paahdettaisiin kohtalaisen tasaista nopeutta moottoritietä. Kuitenkin Sipoon linjatkin ovat monilta osin pysäkiltä pysäkille -linjoja, vaikka eri tavalla sellaisia verrattuna Helsingin joihinkin keskustalinjoihin. Pysäkiltä pysäkille -linjoilla päästään yleensä mukaviin nopeuksiin, ja sitten taas on hyvä kerätä jarrutusenergiaa talteen.

Linjojen luonteissa on tavallaan kaksi ääripäätä, Helsingin niemellä kulkevat hyvin hankalassa liikenneympäristössä kulkevat linjat, ja sitten hyvin harvapysähdyksiset maantielinjat korkeine nopeuksineen. Huomattava osa linjoista asettuu näiden kahden ryhmän väliin niin perinteisellä HSL-alueella kuin sen ulkopuolellakin.

----------


## jiipeehoo

Missä muuten PL:n sähköbussit ladataan linjalla 787 Helsinki - Porvoo?

----------


## 339-DF

> Nuo nivelbussit ovat kyllä näppäriä pyöritellä Eiran ja Punavuoren ahtailla kaduilla. Ratikankin kanssa olen hyvin mahtunut kohtaamaan kun kumpikin toimii yhteisymmärryksessä toisensa kanssa. Siitä iso kiitos raitiovaununkuljettajille.


Mulla on vähän sellainen fiilis, että sun ajotaitosi ovat aika monta kertaluokkaa paremmat kuin monella kolleegallasi  :Smile: 

Mä en tuolla Punavuoressa pyöri, mutta useampi raitiovaununkuljettaja on kertonut aika hurjia tarinoita siitä, miten näppäriä nuo nivelbussit käytännössä ovat. Kohta kai ne on siellä vuoden verran pyörineet, että ehkä keskivertokuskienkin ajotaidot on parantuneet. Toivotaan ainakin.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Linjojen luonteissa on tavallaan kaksi ääripäätä, Helsingin niemellä kulkevat hyvin hankalassa liikenneympäristössä kulkevat linjat, ja sitten hyvin harvapysähdyksiset maantielinjat korkeine nopeuksineen. Huomattava osa linjoista asettuu näiden kahden ryhmän väliin niin perinteisellä HSL-alueella kuin sen ulkopuolellakin.


Jep onhan lähes jokainen linja kaukana ääripäistä, mutta pointtini oli enemmänkin juuri se, että kulutus menee suunnilleen noin päin. Eli maantielinjat kuluttavat nopeampien nopeuksiensa takia hieman enemmän kuin kaupunkilinjat (ainakin per tunti ja myös mahdollisesti per 100km vaikka sillä ei olekaan kovin paljon väliä kalustokiertojen osalta).




> Missä muuten PL:n sähköbussit ladataan linjalla 787 Helsinki - Porvoo?


Porvooseen menevä linja on 788 (787 menee Pornaisten suuntaan) ja vastaus kysymykseesi 78x linjoilla kulkevien bussien latausta koskien on Laukkosken/Jokimäen varikko Pornaisissa joka sijaitsee noin 10km koilliseen Nikkilästä. Zige osaa varmaan vastata ladataanko myös pientä osaa kyseisen paketin busseista Södiksen pienemmällä varikolla.

----------


## zige94

> Porvooseen menevä linja on 788 (787 menee Pornaisten suuntaan) ja vastaus kysymykseesi 78x linjoilla kulkevien bussien latausta koskien on Laukkosken/Jokimäen varikko Pornaisissa joka sijaitsee noin 10km koilliseen Nikkilästä. Zige osaa varmaan vastata ladataanko myös pientä osaa kyseisen paketin busseista Södiksen pienemmällä varikolla.


Södiksestä ajetaan pääasiassa 831, 842-844 linjoja sekä muutama 841 lähtö. Lisäksi 994 & 996 sekä osa 993/995 lähdöistä kuuluu Södiksen erikoisuuksiin. Laukkoskelta ajetaan kaikkia, paitsi 994 & 996. Laukkosken ja Söderkullan autot voivat olla päivällä latauksessa millä tahansa Pohjolan Liikenteen varikolla, mikä nyt ikinä soveltuukaan parhaiten taukojen ja linjojen mukaan.

----------


## vristo

> Mä en tuolla Punavuoressa pyöri, mutta useampi raitiovaununkuljettaja on kertonut aika hurjia tarinoita siitä, miten näppäriä nuo nivelbussit käytännössä ovat. Kohta kai ne on siellä vuoden verran pyörineet, että ehkä keskivertokuskienkin ajotaidot on parantuneet. Toivotaan ainakin.


Aika moni kollegoistani on sellaisia, jotka eivät koskaan aiemmin olleet ajaneet nivelbussilla ennen viime syksyä. Nyt kun kaikki pääsevät niitä ajamaan (niitä ajavat kaikki Klovin ja Köysikujan varikoiden kuljettajat), niin kokemusta syntyy väkisinkin.

----------


## vristo

> Mä en tuolla Punavuoressa pyöri, mutta useampi raitiovaununkuljettaja on kertonut aika hurjia tarinoita siitä, miten näppäriä nuo nivelbussit käytännössä ovat. Kohta kai ne on siellä vuoden verran pyörineet, että ehkä keskivertokuskienkin ajotaidot on parantuneet. Toivotaan ainakin.


Yhtään provosoimatta ja provosoitumatta: millaisia ongelmia Punavuorenssa on ollut? En nyt tarkoita noita pahoja lumipäiviä, vaan ihan normaaleja liikenneolosuhteita.

----------


## 339-DF

> Yhtään provosoimatta ja provosoitumatta: millaisia ongelmia Punavuorenssa on ollut? En nyt tarkoita noita pahoja lumipäiviä, vaan ihan normaaleja liikenneolosuhteita.


Jotta en mäkään provosoisi tai puhuisi läpiä päähäni, niin mun täytyy virkistää muistiani ja kysellä niiltä kuljettajilta, joiden kanssa tuosta on ollut puhetta.

Mitä nyt suoraan muistan ulkoa varmuudella, niin siellä on mahtumisongelmia eli ratikka ja bussi ei mahdu kohtaamaan, ja kun ratikka ei voi väistää niin bussin pitäisi väistää, eikä siitä tule mitään. Sitten peruutellaan, myös rv+bus+rv-peruutuksia jossa siis useampi raskas kulkuneuvo joutuu jonossa peruuttelemaan. 

Sitten on bussit ajelleet pysäkkikorokkeen päältä (tästä mun on pakko kysyä tarkennusta, en ymmärrä miten se käytännössä onnistuu, kun ne korokkeet on niin korkeita, sen bussinhan täytyy hajota kun se rämähtää alas sieltä korokkeelta).

Fredan risteyksesä bussi ajaa liian kauas Bulsalle (pysähtymään valoihin), jolloin Bulsalta Fredalle ajava ratikka ei mahdu kääntymään. Kun Fredalla on pitkä jono, niin ei se bussi peruuttaakaan voi ja siinä on sitten hullunmylly valmis.

Näiden tilanteiden hoitamisessa on myös kommunikaatio-ongelmia, kun kuljettajilla ei ole yhteistä kieltä, joka olisi sellaisella tasolla, että voisi selittää toiselle, että miten tämä nyt hoidetaan sujuvasti että päästään tästä eteenpäin.

Mä kyselen vielä ja palailen tähän.

----------


## vristo

Lähden hieman perkaamaan tätä:



> siellä on mahtumisongelmia eli ratikka ja bussi ei mahdu kohtaamaan, ja kun ratikka ei voi väistää niin bussin pitäisi väistää, eikä siitä tule mitään. Sitten peruutellaan, myös rv+bus+rv-peruutuksia jossa siis useampi raskas kulkuneuvo joutuu jonossa peruuttelemaan.


Muuten koko reitillä mahtuvat bussi ja ratikka kohtaamaan, mutta Laivurinkadulla on Jääkärinkadun ja Tark'ampujankadun välissä kohta, jossa bussi ja ratikka eivät mahdu kohtaamaan, jos bussi on menossa Kampin suuntaan ja ratikka tulee vastaan juuri siinä kohdassa. Tässä kohtaa bussinkuljettajan pitäisi vaan malttaa odottaa, jos hän näkee ratikan siinä Viiskulman pysäkillä. 
Ja sitenkin siinä Laivurinkadun ja Tehtaankadun risteyksessä tulee ahdasta, mutta mahtuvat kyllä kohtaamaan kun ajaa tarkasti.




> Sitten on bussit ajelleet pysäkkikorokkeen päältä (tästä mun on pakko kysyä tarkennusta, en ymmärrä miten se käytännössä onnistuu, kun ne korokkeet on niin korkeita, sen bussinhan täytyy hajota kun se rämähtää alas sieltä korokkeelta).


Tämä kuulostaa kyllä aika karmealta ja bussi ei tosiaankaan selviäisi ilman vaurioita, jos ajetaan korotettujen ratikkapysäkkien päältä.




> Fredan risteyksesä bussi ajaa liian kauas Bulsalle (pysähtymään valoihin), jolloin Bulsalta Fredalle ajava ratikka ei mahdu kääntymään. Kun Fredalla on pitkä jono, niin ei se bussi peruuttaakaan voi ja siinä on sitten hullunmylly valmis.


Nykyään liikennesääntöjen mukainen risteysajo on kyllä unohtunut aika monella ja risteykset ajetaan suoraan tukkoon. Itse kun jätän risteyksen vapaaksi, jos edellä on tukko, niin siitä saa jopa vihaisia katseita ja käsimerkkejä. Niistä en tietenkään välitä mitään.




> Näiden tilanteiden hoitamisessa on myös kommunikaatio-ongelmia, kun kuljettajilla ei ole yhteistä kieltä, joka olisi sellaisella tasolla, että voisi selittää toiselle, että miten tämä nyt hoidetaan sujuvasti että päästään tästä eteenpäin.


Tällaista tämä maailma nyt tosiaankin on ja sen kanssa täytyy vaan elää.

----------


## 339-DF

Pitää kysyä, missä päin noita mahtumisongelmia on, mutta luulen, että niissä ei välttämättä ole kyse senteistä vaan taidosta. Aiheeseen liittyen mulla on kodin lähellä tonttikatu, jonka leveyttä en ole mitannut, mutta varmaan se on luokkaa 4,5 m. Siinä mahtuu kaksi henkilöautoa aivan mainiosti kohtaamaan  mutta vain, jos molemmat tuntevat autonsa ja uskaltavat ajaa. Aika usein on niin, ettei mahdukaan, eikä se johdu autojen leveydestä...

Foorumilla on raitiovaununkuljettajia. Mitkä teidän kokemuksenne ovat tuosta Punavuoren osuudesta?

----------


## vristo

Aivan varmasti tosiaankin taidoista, ei epäilystäkään. Nykyään monet vastaantulevat kollegat ajavat suoraan oikeanpuoleiset renkaat jalkakäytävän kautta, jos vähänkään näyttää ahtaalta. Minusta täysin ammattitaidoton tapa ja lisäksi tieliikennelain vastaista ja poliisi kyllä puuttuu siihen jos näkee.

----------


## 339-DF

> Aivan varmasti tosiaankin taidoista, ei epäilystäkään. Nykyään monet vastaantulevat kollegat ajavat suoraan oikeanpuoleiset renkaat jalkakäytävän kautta, jos vähänkään näyttää ahtaalta. Minusta täysin ammattitaidoton tapa ja lisäksi tieliikennelain vastaista ja poliisi kyllä puuttuu siihen jos näkee.


Mä haen tähän vähän analogiaa takseista  ne ovat aina suhtautuneet liikennesääntöihin, sanoisinko, luovasti. Silloin kun taksikuskit vielä oli oikeasti ammattilaisia, niin tuo toimi, koska pelisilmällä saattoi niitä sääntöjä vähän venytellä ilman, että mitään varsinaisia vaaratilanteita sattui. Nyt on kuitenkin toisin, eli liian moni taksikuski ei ole enää ammattilainen ollenkaan, vaan ajaa jo huonommin kuin keskiverto henkilöautoilija. Ja kun nämä sitten rikkovat sääntöjä, niin kolisee pelti. Ajat muuttuvat, ja ammatit ja niiden arvostus myöskin. Ikävä kyllä.

Sanoisin siis tässä kohtaa, että mun mielestä joskus lievästi jalkakäytävän päältä meneminen voi olla ihan paikallaankin, jos kuljettaja osaa arvioida tilanteen oikein ja tehdä tuon ilman, että se aiheuttaa vaaraa. Mutta melkein luulen, että käytännössä tuossa ei tule käymään hyvin, jos tuo touhu jatkuu. Sitä pelisilmää ei (monilla) enää oikein ole.

Mä olen ollut matkalla ja aikaero on vähän vaikeuttanut tätä hommaa, mutta sain nyt muutaman keissin vielä kuitenkin.

Keissi #1: Nivelbussi seisoo Eiran sairaalan pysäkin kohdalla sellaisessa linkussa, ettei siitä mahdu kukaan eikä mikään ohi. Vastasuunnasta tuleva raitiovaunu pysähtyy reippaat 50 metriä ennen pysäkkiä odottamaan, että bussi oikenisi ja ohi pääsisi. Mutta bussi ei lähde vaan viittilöi vain, että tule ohi (vaikka ei mahdu). Minuutit kuluvat, koska bussi itse ei uskalla lähteä liikkeelle. Lopulta bussikuski tulee ulos ja koputtelemaan ratikan ohjaamon ikkunaan ja selittää jotain, jota rvk ei ymmärrä. Rvk yrittää kannustaa bussikuskia ajamaan eteenpäin paikkaan, jossa pysäkkikoroke päättyy ja katu levenee, että olisi tilaa ohitukseen, mutta viesti ei mene perille. Seuraavat 5 min odotellaan ilman että mitään tapahtuu ja sitten paikalle tulee jo seuraava bussi, jonka kuski puhuu samaa kieltä tämän ekan bussikuskin kanssa. Tämä seuraava kuski saa sitten suostuteltua kuski nro ykkösen ajamaan 15 metriä eteenpäin, jolloin bussi suoristui ja ratikka mahtui ajamaan. Koko keissi siis täysin turha ja odottelu johtui vain huonosta ajo- ja kielitaidosta.

Keissi #2: Vähän vastaava tilanne, valokuva pysäkillä seisovasta bussista, ja bussin perä on niin kaukana korokkeesta, että vastaan ei mahdu kukaan. Ja selostus, jonka mukaan tämä johtui siitä, että toisesta suunnasta oli tulossa toinen bussi ja siinä sitten arvottiin, että miten siitä mahtuisi ajamaan. Toinen näistä bussikuskeista katsoi tarpeelliseksi ensin kertoa, että ei osaa peruuttaa bussiaan ja peruutti sitten kuitenkin sillä seurauksella, että osui korokkeeseen ja jäi siihen jotenkin jumiin.

Keissi #3: Valokuva lumipöpperöiseltä Fredalta, bussi on aika lailla V-kirjaimen muotoisessa asennossa pitkin katua. Siitä ei menisi edes pikkauto ohitse. HKL:n raivausauto on auttamassa, vaikkei asia kai sille mitenkään kuuluisi. Tästä mulle tulee mieleen, että on aikamoisen erikoista hankkia Helsingin kelioloihin nivelbussi, jonka viimeinen, nivelen jälkeinen pyöräkerta vetää. Miksi ihmeessä? Eikö ole selvää, että liukas keli ja takavetoinen nivel eivät ole kovin toimiva yhdistelmä, varsinkaan kun siihen yhdistetään konsernin vaatimat ja meidän kelioloihin soveltumattomat renkaat? Kuulemma ensi talveksi on suostuttu parempiin renkaisiin, ja onhan nyt kuljettajillakin kokemusta jo yhdestä talvesta, mutta sitä takavetoisuutta ei mikään muuta.

----------


## vristo

Mä ajoin tuossa viime viikolla näitä linjoja 20 ja 30. Olin menossa Laivurinkatua suuntaan Eira ja näin jo ennen mutkaa, että toinen nivel oli tulossa vastaan. Hän pysähtyi kun olin tulossa kohdalle, eikä uskaltanut liikkua mihinkään. Tottuneesti ajoin sen ohi, ei jäänyt mitenkään paljoa tilaa, mutta riittävästi kuitenkin. Vilkaisin kollegaa tämän toisen bussin ratissa, joka näytti siltä, että olisi halunnut paeta bussillansa sivusuunnassa oikealle. Monet nykykuljettajat eivät tunne työkalunsa ulottuvuuksia riittävästi.  Tämän bussin perässä oli jo ratikka, jonka kuljettajan kanssa katseemme kohtasivat. Hymyilimme ja naurahdimme vähän.

----------


## Zambo

> Keissi #3: Valokuva lumipöpperöiseltä Fredalta, bussi on aika lailla V-kirjaimen muotoisessa asennossa pitkin katua. Siitä ei menisi edes pikkauto ohitse. HKL:n raivausauto on auttamassa, vaikkei asia kai sille mitenkään kuuluisi. Tästä mulle tulee mieleen, että on aikamoisen erikoista hankkia Helsingin kelioloihin nivelbussi, jonka viimeinen, nivelen jälkeinen pyöräkerta vetää. Miksi ihmeessä? Eikö ole selvää, että liukas keli ja takavetoinen nivel eivät ole kovin toimiva yhdistelmä, varsinkaan kun siihen yhdistetään konsernin vaatimat ja meidän kelioloihin soveltumattomat renkaat? Kuulemma ensi talveksi on suostuttu parempiin renkaisiin, ja onhan nyt kuljettajillakin kokemusta jo yhdestä talvesta, mutta sitä takavetoisuutta ei mikään muuta.


Myös syksyn aikana tulevat toisenmerkkiset nivelet taitavat olla kärryvetoisia. Kiva nähdä miten ne kulkevat talvisilla kaduilla.

----------


## pehkonen

> Myös syksyn aikana tulevat toisenmerkkiset nivelet taitavat olla kärryvetoisia. Kiva nähdä miten ne kulkevat talvisilla kaduilla.


Eivätkös ne 9601 ja 9602 matalalattianivet myös olleet takavetoisia? Ja linjalla 18 pyörivät? http://jlf.fi/f27/602-ex-hkl-bussili...601-ja-9602-a/

----------


## vristo

> Eivätkös ne 9601 ja 9602 matalalattianivet myös olleet takavetoisia? Ja linjalla 18 pyörivät? http://jlf.fi/f27/602-ex-hkl-bussili...601-ja-9602-a/


Kyllä olivat. Ainoastaan mahuri-Volvot (B10MA-55/Wilma N202) ja HKL:llä koekäytössä ja sittemmin STA:lla päivätyönsä tehnyt nivel-Sisu olivat siis keskiakselistaan vetäviä.

----------

